# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Helsingin metro palkittu

## LVi

Helsingin metro on saanut t&#228;m&#228;nvuotisen It&#228;-Helsinki-palkinnon. 

Helsingin Sanomien uutinen aiheesta

HKL:n tiedote

----------


## 339-DF

Tuo perustelu "Palkinnon perusteluissa metroa kuvattiin merkittävimpänä Itä-Helsingin kasvua ja kehitystä vauhdittaneena tekijänä." on jotenkin surkuhupaisa. Ihan tottahan se on, mutta onko se kehitys ollut positiivista?

Älkääkä nyt käsittäkö minua väärin. Metro kyllä ansaitsisi montakin palkintoa. Se on ehdottomasti Helsingin täsmällisin (joukko)liikenneväline. Joukko sulkeissa siksi, että se peittoaa kyllä autonkin, jos ei nopeudellaan Itäväylän käytävässä, niin kätevyydellään heti kun päästään Niemelle. Ja tiheimmin kulkeva. Molemmat hyvin arvokkaita asioita.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tuo perustelu "Palkinnon perusteluissa metroa kuvattiin merkittävimpänä Itä-Helsingin kasvua ja kehitystä vauhdittaneena tekijänä." on jotenkin surkuhupaisa. Ihan tottahan se on, mutta onko se kehitys ollut positiivista?


Eiköhän se ihan positiivista ole ollut. Vielä 1980-luvulla Vuosaari oli yksi ongelmalähiöistä. Ei sinne melkein uskaltanut mennä, kun uutisoitiin kaikenmaailman jengeistä ja jengitappeluista. Kaupunginosan kehittämisen myötä (metro oli keskeinen mutta tietenkin vain yksi osa sitä kehitystä) Vuosaari siistiytyi monien silmissä merkittävästi. Aurinkolahti koetaan jopa jonkinlaisena statusjuttuna. Olisiko sitten mitään Aurinkolahtia tullut ilman metroa, on vaikea sanoa.
Kontula jos mikä oli "melkoisessa maineessa" ollessani koulupoika 1970-luvulla metron puuttuessa sieltä ja kaikkialta muualtakin Helsingissä. Vastikään Kontula sai jonkin lähiö- tai muun palkinnon / kunniamaininnan. Kontulan siistimiseen on ilmeisesti panostettu paljon. Kyllä metro on tuonut selvää elinvoimaa vaikutusalueelleen ja sitäkin puolta Helsingin seudun kauppakamari kuului eilisten paikallisuutisten mukaan painottaneen kehottaessaan rakentamaan Länsimetron pikaisesti. Uutinen, Ylenaikainen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Joskus 15 vuotta sitten "Suomen Mad"-lehdessä ehdittiin jo kehua Helsingin metroa maailman kahdeksanneksi ihmeeksi.

Perustelut meni jotakuinkin näin: Ei graffiteja, pysyy aikataulussa, ovet toimivat

Onhan se kieltämättä hyvin toimiva, mutta pitkään odotettu uutuus imi paljon rahaa ja ongelmat jatkuvat vielä 24 vuotta myöhemminkin. Tätä ei varmaankaan muistettu palkintoa miettiessä. Espoossa toivottavasti muistetaan nämä asiat päätöstä tehdessä.

----------


## Albert

Kyllä metro on varmasti vauhdittanut Itä-Helsingin kasvua. Jos nyt pantaisiin kiskot rullalle ja siirryttäisiin takaisin busseihin, niin eihän se tarvittava bussinmäärä mahtuisi edes Itäväylälle saati Hakaniemeen, Rautatientorille jne.
Ja tulkaa ihmeessä ja rauhallisin mielin tutustumaan Itä-Helsinkiin. Kyllä täältä pääsee yhtä varmasti hengissä pois kuin Eirasta ta Konalasta.
Lehtien kirjoittelua (missään asiassa) ei saa ottaa "jumalan sanana". Niissä on aina omat painotuksensa ja tarkoituksenhakuisuutensa.
Kehitys täällä ennen metroa, metron aikana ja varmasti metron jälkeenkin on yhtä positiivista kuin muuallakin Helsingissä.
Lopuksi, HKL näkyy keräilevän "metromuisteloita". Laitan yhden sellaisen tähän lopuksi. 
Ei nyt viitsi uutta ketjua siitä tehdä:
Sopulilauma juoksi.
Ensimmäinen matkustajajuna 123-124+141-142. lähti Itäkeskuksesta 1.6.1982 klo 05.30.
Paikalla oli muutama alan harrastaja ja joukko lehtimiehiä. Juna oli jo tuotu asemalle aiemmin. Vähän ennen lähtöaikaa kuului kolahdus. Ja silloin sopulilauma juoksi tiiviinä rykelmänä junan etupäätä kohti. Tuolloin metrokirjoittelu sanomalehdissä oli erittäin negatiivista. Nyt luulivat saavansa herkullisen katastrofiuutisen. Vaan eipä siellä sen kummempaa tapahtunut. Kuljettaja vain ohjasi virroittimet virtakiskoon ja siitä kolahdus. Hyvä juttu kuivui vallan kokoon.

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllä se varmasti on näin. Itä-Helsingin ongelmat eivät johdu siitä, että sinne tuli metro. Eikä metroa tullut Itä-Helsinkiin siksi, että siellä oli/on ongelmia. Jos Itästadin mainetta ja metroa yritettäisiin liittää yhteen jonkinlaiseen syy-seuraussuhteeseen, niin laaja tutkimus saattaisi jotain tällaista löytääkin.

Mulla vaan oli pointtina se, että kun noin yleisesti ottaen Itä-Helsingin kehitystä ei pidetä kovin positiivisena, niin tuntui jotenkin hassulta, että sanotaan, että se kehitys johtuu metrosta. Koska mulle ainakin tulee silloin sellainen tunne, että se Itä-Helsingin (negatiivinen) kehitys on jotenkin metron ansio (lue: vika). Ja sitähän ei varmasti tarkoitettu, kun palkinto nimenomaan annettiin hyvässä hengessä ja länsimetron puffaamiseksi.

----------


## LVi

Olen pohtinut, miksi Helsingin kaupungin kaupunkijunajärjestelmään liittyy jostain syystä yhä hyvin paljon "mystiikkaa". Monien ihmisten mielikuvissa HKL Metroliikenteen Helsingin keskustasta Mellunmäkeen ja Vuosaareen liikennöimät Metrojunat näyttäytyvät hyvin erilaisina kuin VR Osakeyhtiön Helsingin keskustasta Espoon keskukseen, Vantaankoskelle ja Keravalle (tai jos halutaan pysytellä Helsingin kaupungin rajojen sisällä; Pitäjänmäelle, Malminkartanoon ja Puistolaan) liikennöimät LähiJunat, vaikka pohjimmiltaan kyseessä ovat periaatteeltaan samanlaiset kaupunkiradat ja -junat.

On totta, että Metrolla on näkyvämpi brändi, lyhyempi vuoroväli ja erilaiset junat kuin LähiJunilla. Osaltaan joidenkin ihmisten mielessä Metroon liittyvää erityislaatuista mielikuvaa vahvistaa ehkä se, ettei Metron reittien varrelta juuri ole vaihtoehtoisia suoria joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä Helsingin keskustaan, kuten LähiJunien reittien varrelta on (bussiyhteydet). Ja se, että Metron saavutettavuus Helsingin keskustan alueella on parempi (= useampia asemia) kuin LähiJunien.

On ollut mielenkiintoista havaita, ettei _Kehäradasta_ (tai _Pisara-radasta_), joka on vastaava LähiJunien verkoston laajennus kuin _Länsimetro_ on Metron laajennus, ole syntynyt niin monitahoista julkista kiistelyä kuin _Länsimetrosta_.

Tilanteen selkiyttämiseksi Helsingin seudun raskas raideliikenne tulisi mielestäni siirtää yhden brändin (ja organisaation) alle, olkoon se vaikka Metro, kuten tälläkin foorumilla monet ovat jo aikaisemmin ehdottaneet. Tällöin ehkä havaitaan, ettei Metro välttämättä olekaan sellainen mörkö, kuten monet ihmiset saattavat ajatella.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Selke&#228;sti off topic, mutta laitetaan t&#228;h&#228;n. Jos keskustelua syntyy, moderaattorit osaavat siirt&#228;&#228; sopivaan paikkaan.

It&#228;-Helsingin kehitys ja yhteys metroon: tulipa vain mieleen, ett&#228; ovatko muut foorumilla havainneet sen varsin mielenkiintoisen seikan, ett&#228; ty&#246;v&#228;enluokkaiset ja muutenkin 'huonommat' osat kaupunkia pyrkiv&#228;t selke&#228;sti useammin sijoittumaan keskustan it&#228;puolelle kuin l&#228;nsipuolelle. Keskiluokkaiset/yl&#228;luokkaiset taasen l&#228;nsipuolelle. Silloin kuin t&#228;m&#228; s&#228;&#228;nt&#246; ei p&#228;de, voidaan usein havaita jokin hyvin selke&#228; syy, kuten ett&#228; it&#228;puolella on merenranta tai se on muuta kaupunkia korkeampaa maastoa. Mutta silloin kuin mit&#228;&#228;n t&#228;llaista syyt&#246; ei ole, niin edell&#228; mainittu s&#228;&#228;nt&#246; tuntuu pit&#228;v&#228;n yll&#228;tt&#228;v&#228;n usein. Suomestakin tulee heti mieleen Helsingin lis&#228;ksi Tampere ja Joensuu, maailmalta Berliini, Lontoo, Pariisi, sen kummemmin ajattelematta.

Tuleeko kenellek&#228;&#228;n mieleen hyvi&#228; vastaesimerkkej&#228;?

Siis voi hyvinkin olla, ett&#228; metrolla ei todellakaan ole mit&#228;&#228;n tekemist&#228; It&#228;-Helsingin kehittymisen kanssa, vaan syyn selvitt&#228;miseksi pit&#228;isi olla astrologi tai feng shui -asiantuntija. Kukapa tiet&#228;&#228;.

----------


## ultrix

Berliiniss&#228; syy on ainakin t&#228;ysin valtapoliittis-historiallinen.  :Wink: 

Tampereella ei minusta noin jyrk&#228;sti voisi sanoa, my&#246;s l&#228;nsipuolella on suuria osittain huonomaineisia l&#228;hi&#246;it&#228; (Tesoma, Lent&#228;v&#228;nniemi), mutta Pispala ja Hyhkyn seutu kompensoivat arvokkaalla maisemallaan.

Helsingiss&#228; id&#228;n lis&#228;ksi ainakin pohjoiseen rautateiden vaikutusalueiden ulkopuolella olevat Jakom&#228;et ja K&#229;nalat eiv&#228;t vaikuta j&#228;rin keskiluokkaisilta alueilta my&#246;sk&#228;&#228;n.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Itä-länsikysymyksessä heti kaksi vastaesimerkkiä: Turku ja Tukholma

Turussa "vauraita" alueita on sekä idässä että lännessä, samoin duunarialueita.
Naantali ja Kaarina lienevät aika tasavahvoja vauraissa alueissa.
Samoin Turussa on lännessä Pansio-Pernon ja Härkämäki-Jyrkkälän tyyppisiä "duunarialueita" ja idässä Uittamon kaltaisia vauraamman väen alueita.

Tukholmassa lännen puolella sekä Nackassa, Lidingössä että Roslagsbanan suunnalla on vaurasta väkeä. Köyhimmät alueet kuten Fittja, Hallunda ja Norsborg sekä Rinkeby ovat kaupungin länsipuolella. Onnellisten saaria on toki myös mm. Brommalandetissa. Tukholmassa toki asiaa selittää meren sijainti kaupungin itäpuolella.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Berliinissä syy on ainakin täysin valtapoliittis-historiallinen.


Ei ole, jako työväenluokkaiseen itään ja keskiluokkaiseen länteen on ajalta ennen toista maailmansotaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä se varmasti on näin. Itä-Helsingin ongelmat eivät johdu siitä, että sinne tuli metro. Eikä metroa tullut Itä-Helsinkiin siksi, että siellä oli/on ongelmia. Jos Itästadin mainetta ja metroa yritettäisiin liittää yhteen jonkinlaiseen syy-seuraussuhteeseen, niin laaja tutkimus saattaisi jotain tällaista löytääkin.


Kiinnittäisin huomiota siihen, että erilaisia lähiöprojekteja ja ongelma-alueiden parannushankkeita on harratstettu joka puolella. Se, että niitä on tehty Itä-Helsingissä ei johdu siitä, että siellä on metro. Näin ollen myöskään ongelma-alueiden paraneminen ei johdu siitä, että siellä on metro. Muuten kai esim. Jakomäki ei olisi rauhoittunut, ei myöskään metrottoman Espoon Karakallio, Matinkylä tai Soukka.




> Mulla vaan oli pointtina se, että kun noin yleisesti ottaen Itä-Helsingin kehitystä ei pidetä kovin positiivisena, niin tuntui jotenkin hassulta, että sanotaan, että se kehitys johtuu metrosta. Koska mulle ainakin tulee silloin sellainen tunne, että se Itä-Helsingin (negatiivinen) kehitys on jotenkin metron ansio (lue: vika). Ja sitähän ei varmasti tarkoitettu, kun palkinto nimenomaan annettiin hyvässä hengessä ja länsimetron puffaamiseksi.


Aivan. Tällaisia palkintoja annetaan "sattumalta" juuri nyt, kun Espoon valtuuston päätettäväksi tulee jälleen kerran metro. Minkähän tähden tällaista asiaa ei ole oivallettu aikaisemmin, kun metropäätös ei ollut ajankohtainen asia?

Onko metro sitten syypää huonoon kehitykseen? Miten sen nyt sitten ajattelee. Itä-Helsinkiin on kaavoitettu runsaasti asumista, koska siellä on metro, jolle pitää saada käyttäjiä. Eihän sitä ole tehty pelkkiä siirtolapuutarhoja ja leirintäaluetta varten. Ja kun sinne kaavoitetaan ja halutaan rakentaa myös silloin, kun vapaa-rahoitteinen asuntotuotanto ei mene kaupaksi, kaupunki rakentaa omia vuokratalojaan. Valitettava tosiasia vain on, että ongelmat ja sosiaalinen vuokra-asuminen liittyvät toisiinsa, ja näiden ongelmien välttämiseksi on pyritty mm. luomaan sekoittunutta asumista.

Tilastollisesti on valitettavasti niin, että se tapa toteuttaa metroa joka Helsingissä on käytäntönä, ei kuulu suomalaisten asunnonhankintapreferensseihin. Suomalaiset haluavat pienimuotoista ja luonnonläheistä asumista, jota ei voi toteuttaa kävelyetäisyydellä metroasemasta siten, että matkustajamäärät perustelisivat metron kalliita investointeja.

Aurinkolahti ei ole metrokaupunginosa, sillä se ei ole kävelymatkan päässä metrosta. Joka asunnolla on autopaikka, kellaripaikoitus on yleinen käytäntö. Hinnat ovat sitä luokkaa, että auton hankinta ei ole rahasta kiinni asuntoon riittävällä tulotasolla. Ja kun alueella käy, kaiken tämän myös näkee. Aurinkolahtelaisten kontakti metroon taitaa olla se, kun junan näkee kääntöraiteella Kolumbuksen ruokaostoksilla sekä Vuosaaren sillalla.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> N&#228;in ollen Aurinkolahti ei ole metrokaupunginosa, sill&#228; se ei ole k&#228;velymatkan p&#228;&#228;ss&#228; metrosta. Joka asunnolla on autopaikka, kellaripaikoitus on yleinen k&#228;yt&#228;nt&#246;. Hinnat ovat sit&#228; luokkaa, ett&#228; auton hankinta ei ole rahasta kiinni asuntoon riitt&#228;v&#228;ll&#228; tulotasolla. Ja kun alueella k&#228;y, kaiken t&#228;m&#228;n my&#246;s n&#228;kee. Aurinkolahtelaisten kontakti metroon taitaa olla se, kun junan n&#228;kee k&#228;&#228;nt&#246;raiteella Kolumbuksen ruokaostoksilla sek&#228; Vuosaaren sillalla.


N&#228;kemys se tuokin varmasti on...  :Wink:  Oma n&#228;kemykseni on koko lailla toisenlainen. P&#228;&#228;tin muutama vuosi sitten, olisiko ollut kes&#228;ll&#228; 2003 tai 2004, menn&#228; tuttujen suosituksesta katsomaan sit&#228; hienoa Aurinkolahtea. Menin VS:n metrolla perille asti ja otin liitynt&#228;bussin (silloinen 90A), koska kuvittelin Anteron tavoin ko. kaupunginosan sijaitsevan sen verran et&#228;&#228;ll&#228; metrolta, ett&#228; sinne muka pit&#228;&#228; menn&#228; jatkoyhteysbussilla. Kun olin istunut parisen minuuttia bussissa sen l&#228;hdetty&#228;, huomasin ett&#228; Aurinkolahti olikin jo j&#228;&#228;nyt taakse ja poistuin pikaisesti bussista ja l&#228;hdin k&#228;velem&#228;&#228;n takaisintulosuuntaan. Ja sielt&#228;h&#228;n se Aurinkolahti l&#246;ytyikin. Aurinkolahdessa sitten oivalsin, ett&#228; liitynt&#228;bussista olisi pit&#228;nyt poistua jo suunnilleen ensimm&#228;isell&#228; v&#228;lipys&#228;kill&#228;. Noin lyhyet matkat min&#228; periaatteessa k&#228;velen aina - en ehk&#228; kaikista pahimmassa kaatosateessa niin mielell&#228;ni. Aurinkolahti on tietenkin iso alue ja osa siit&#228; on hieman et&#228;&#228;ll&#228; k&#228;velymatkaksi, mutta t&#228;ysin k&#228;velt&#228;viss&#228; oleva matka se keskim&#228;&#228;rin on se et&#228;isyys Columbukselta ja metrolta.
Se ett&#228; Aurinkolahdessa - ja monilla muillakin alueilla - on asuntojen yhteydess&#228; hyv&#228;t pys&#228;k&#246;intilaitokset tai -tilat ei poista Helsingin niemen ruuhkia eik&#228; v&#228;henn&#228; kaupungin keskustan pys&#228;k&#246;intikurjuutta. Metro on aurinkolahtelaisillekin fiksuin tapa matkustaa niemelle, olipa omistuksessa sitten auto tai ei.



> Tilastollisesti on valitettavasti niin, ett&#228; se tapa toteuttaa metroa joka Helsingiss&#228; on k&#228;yt&#228;nt&#246;n&#228;, ei kuulu suomalaisten asunnonhankintapreferensseihin. Suomalaiset haluavat pienimuotoista ja luonnonl&#228;heist&#228; asumista, jota ei voi toteuttaa k&#228;velyet&#228;isyydell&#228; metroasemasta siten, ett&#228; matkustajam&#228;&#228;r&#228;t perustelisivat metron kalliita investointeja.


Tuollaiset liturgiat kuuluvat kaikista v&#228;hiten joukkoliikenneihmisten ja kest&#228;v&#228;n kehityksen puolestapuhujien suuhun! Jos ja kun haluamme rakentaa sellaista yhdyskuntaa, jossa energiankulutus ja kokonaisp&#228;&#228;st&#246;taso per asukas saadaan kest&#228;v&#228;lle tasolle, kannattaa tuollaiset utopiat j&#228;tt&#228;&#228; taka-alalle heti k&#228;ttelyss&#228;. Lis&#228;ksi kaikki tied&#228;mme eritt&#228;in hyvin, ett&#228; pientaloissa asuminen v&#228;lj&#228;sti meren tai j&#228;rven rannalla kaukana naapureista ei tue edes linja-autoin hoidettua joukkoliikennett&#228; saati sitten jotain massakuljetusj&#228;rjestelm&#228;&#228;, olipa t&#228;m&#228; viimeksi mainittu sitten pikaraitiotie, l&#228;hijuna tai metro.
On selv&#228;&#228;, ett&#228; pit&#228;&#228; j&#228;rjest&#228;&#228; asumismuotoja useammanlaisiin tarpeisiin. Aina on ollut niin, ett&#228; tulotaso n&#228;kyy siin&#228;(kin), miten ja miss&#228; asutaan. Yht&#228; lailla on selv&#228;&#228;, ett&#228; ihmiskunnan on tiedostettava vastuunsa ymp&#228;rist&#246;ns&#228; tilasta ja noudatettava kest&#228;v&#228;n kehityksen periaatteita yhdyskuntasuunnittelussa. Kaavoituksen on l&#228;hdett&#228;v&#228; siit&#228;, ett&#228; kasvukeskuksissa p&#228;&#228;asumismuodot suunnitellaan samanaikaisesti toisaalta viihtyisiksi, toisaalta energiaa s&#228;&#228;st&#228;vi&#228; ja ymp&#228;rist&#246;yst&#228;v&#228;llisi&#228; kokonaisratkaisuja tukeviksi.
EDIT: Typo korjattu. Rv

----------


## Albert

> Tilastollisesti on valitettavasti niin, että se tapa toteuttaa metroa joka Helsingissä on käytäntönä, ei kuulu suomalaisten asunnonhankintapreferensseihin. Suomalaiset haluavat pienimuotoista ja luonnonläheistä asumista, jota ei voi toteuttaa kävelyetäisyydellä metroasemasta siten, että matkustajamäärät perustelisivat metron kalliita investointeja


Tuohon "asumisunelmaan" ei sitten kuulu joukkoliikenne ollenkaan. Pihallahan pitää lisäksi olla oma auto jokaiselle perheenjäsenelle. Isännällä on tietysti puolitoista autopaikkaa vievä kaupunkimaasturi. Eivät he sitten kaipaa edes kutsutaksia saati pikaratikkaa. 
Ja kenen unelmia ne sitten lienevätkään. Ei varmaan kaupunkilaisten. Mutta kun meillä ei osata kaupunkiakaan rakentaa. Kummallista pikkukylämenttaliteettia kuvastaa vaikka se, että Pikku-Huopalahdestakin olisi saanut kaupunginosan. Nyt se on lähiö. Varmaan Jätkäsaareenkin tulee kahden perheen luhtitaloja. Vedä sinne sitten kaksi raitiolinjaa.
Maalta tulleet päättäjämme pelkäävät korkeita paikkoja. Nelikerroksinen talo on jo aivan liian korkea heille.
Kunnon kaupunkitaloja umpikortteleihin (niin, ilmaston takia. Sitä ei koskaan oteta huomioon). Sinne voi sitten vetää metrolinjan, tai miksi sitä sitten kutsuttaisiin.

Senaatintorin laidalla on ravintola Savotta. Siinä riittääkin miettimistä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> N
> Tuollaiset liturgiat kuuluvat kaikista v&#228;hiten joukkoliikenneihmisten ja kest&#228;v&#228;n kehityksen puolestapuhujien suuhun! Jos ja kun haluamme rakentaa sellaista yhdyskuntaa, jossa energiankulutus ja kokonaisp&#228;&#228;st&#246;taso per asukas saadaan kest&#228;v&#228;lle tasolle, kannattaa tuollaiset utopiat j&#228;tt&#228;&#228; taka-alalle heti k&#228;ttelyss&#228;. Lis&#228;ksi kaikki tied&#228;mme eritt&#228;in hyvin, ett&#228; pientaloissa asuminen v&#228;lj&#228;sti meren tai j&#228;rven rannalla kaukana naapureista ei tue edes linja-autoin hoidettua joukkoliikennett&#228; saati sitten jotain massakuljetusj&#228;rjestelm&#228;&#228;, olipa t&#228;m&#228; viimeksi mainittu sitten pikaraitiotie, l&#228;hijuna tai metro.


T&#228;ss&#228; ketjussa sek&#228; Rattivaunun ett&#228; Albertin kommenteissa tehd&#228;&#228;n se perusvirhe, ett&#228; oletetaan ett&#228; vaihtoehdot ovat vain joko helsinkil&#228;istyyppinen tiivis kerrostalorakentaminen tai isoille tonteille alhaisella tehokkuudella toteutetut pientalot. Meill&#228; on muitakin kaavoitusvaihtoehtoja, joissa voidaan saavuttaa toimiva kompromissi luonnonl&#228;heisyyden, maanl&#228;heisyyden ja toisaalta kest&#228;v&#228;n kehityksen suhteen.

Luonnonl&#228;heisyys ja maanl&#228;heisyys ovat my&#246;s kaupunkilaisille suomalaisille t&#228;rkeit&#228; perusarvoja. Kannattaa huomata, ett&#228; my&#246;s suurkaupungeissamme (Helsingiss&#228;, Turussa ja Tampereella), p&#228;&#228;osalla asukkaista on hyvin lyhyet matkat vapaaseen luontoon (metsiin ja vesist&#246;ihin), ja jopa "kantakaupungeissa" hyvin monet korttelit rajautuvat suoraan puistoihin tai vesist&#246;ihin. Suomalaiselle ei helpolla saa myyty&#228; asuntoa, jonka ikkunasta ei n&#228;y vett&#228; tai puita. 

En pid&#228; itse luonnonl&#228;heisyytt&#228; ja maanl&#228;heisyytt&#228; mitenk&#228;&#228;n kohtuuttomina vaatimuksina; itsell&#228;ni on (sopivasta kulmasta) merin&#228;k&#246;ala, 30 m p&#228;&#228;ss&#228; talosta on suuri puisto ja keitti&#246;n ikkunasta n&#228;kyy saariston metsiin asti. Asun silti keskell&#228; Suomen kolmanneksi suurinta kaupunkiseutua ja l&#228;hipalvelut ovat hyv&#228;t.

Suomalaiset kaupunkiseudut, my&#246;s p&#228;&#228;kaupunkiseutu, on yleens&#228; rakennettu keskusta-alueita lukuunottamatta rakentamistiheydell&#228;, joka on yleens&#228; alueesta riippuen v&#228;lill&#228; 1000 - 4000 asukasta / neli&#246;kilometri. Koko p&#228;&#228;kaupunkiseudun ja Turun taajamien keskim&#228;&#228;r&#228;inen rakennetun alueen asukasitheys on luokkaa 1250 - 1500 asukasta / neli&#246;kilometri.

3000-4000 asukasta / neli&#246;kilometri korkeampi asukastiheys saavutetaan yleens&#228; vain tiiviill&#228; kerrostalorakentamisella.

2000-4000 asukasta / neli&#246;kilometri on saavutettavissa useilla, vetovoimaisiksi ja luonnonl&#228;heisiksi koetuilla rakentamistavoilla:
- Tiivis ja matala pientalorakentaminen (esim. Helsingin K&#228;pyl&#228;, Turun Port Arthur, Tampereen Petsamo).
- Kohtuullisella tehokkuudella rakennettu kerrostalol&#228;hi&#246; (esim. Tapiola, vanha Herttoniemi jne).
- Pientalojen ja kerrostalojen seka-alue

T&#228;llaisella maank&#228;yt&#246;n tehokkuudella on t&#228;ysin mahdollista toteuttaa vetovoimaista bussiliikennett&#228; sek&#228; vetovoimaista kevytt&#228; raideliikennett&#228; kuten pikaraitiotiet&#228; tai paikallisjunaa olevalla radalla jotka voivat palvella p&#228;&#228;osaa asukkaista 300-600 m k&#228;velyet&#228;isyydell&#228;.

Samoin tehokkaat kunnallistekniikan ja palveluiden j&#228;rjest&#228;misratkaisut kuten kaukol&#228;mp&#246; ja l&#228;hipalvelut ovat jo t&#228;ysin mahdollisia.

Suomelle tyypillisella asutustiheydell&#228; raskas raideliikenne kuten metro tarvitsee AINA tuekseen sy&#246;tt&#246;liikennett&#228; joka alentaa joukkoliikenteen vetovoimaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tässä ketjussa sekä Rattivaunun että Albertin kommenteissa tehdään se perusvirhe, että oletetaan että vaihtoehdot ovat vain joko helsinkiläistyyppinen tiivis kerrostalorakentaminen tai isoille tonteille alhaisella tehokkuudella toteutetut pientalot. Meillä on muitakin kaavoitusvaihtoehtoja, joissa voidaan saavuttaa toimiva kompromissi luonnonläheisyyden, maanläheisyyden ja toisaalta kestävän kehityksen suhteen.


Tuota noin, missäköhän kohtaa viestissäni sanotaan sillä tavalla, että tuossa olisivat ainoat vaihtoehdot? Kirjoitin mm. "On selvää, että pitää järjestää asumismuotoja useammanlaisiin tarpeisiin." Jatkoin: "Yhtä lailla on selvää, että ihmiskunnan on tiedostettava vastuunsa ympäristönsä tilasta ja noudatettava kestävän kehityksen periaatteita yhdyskuntasuunnittelussa. Kaavoituksen on lähdettävä siitä, että kasvukeskuksissa pääasumismuodot suunnitellaan samanaikaisesti toisaalta viihtyisiksi, toisaalta energiaa säästäviä ja ympäristöystävällisiä kokonaisratkaisuja tukeviksi." Kerrotko Mikko ystävällisesti, mikä tuossa sanomassani on perusvirhettä? Tai kertoisiko joku muu?

----------


## Albert

> Suomelle tyypillisella asutustiheydellä raskas raideliikenne kuten metro tarvitsee AINA tuekseen syöttöliikennettä joka alentaa joukkoliikenteen vetovoimaa.


Minä pidän syöttöliikenteenä sellaista esim. , että mennään bussilla Ypykkävaaran seisakkeelle keskelle "ei mitään" ja jatketaan sitten lättähatulla eteenpäin.
Helsingin metroon liittyvät (liityntä)bussilinjat ovat liikennettä suuriin keskuksiin, ei syöttöliikennettä. Suurkaupunkiasumiseen liittyy mm. se, että vaihtamatta  ei pääse joka paikasta joka paikkaan joukkoliikennevälineillä.
Onkohan meillä geeneissä syvällä muistuma, että kun liinaharjan valjasti kiesien eteen niin jo hetikohta oltiin kirkolla eikä tarvinnut vaihtaa yhtään?
Muuten, Helsingissä ei ole enää (ollut aikoihin) tiivistä kerrostalorakentamista.
Mutta ei minulla ole mitään vastaan honkien huminaa. Tiivis rakentaminen aikanaan olisi mahdollistanut laajojen alueiden jättämisen Helsingissä vaikka luonnontilaan.
Suomessa riittää korpea. Sinne mahtuu vaikka minkälaista "unelmataloa". Mutta turha odottaa joukkoliikennepalveluja sitten.

Senaatintorin laidalla on ravintola Savotta. Siinä riittääkin miettimistä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tuota noin, missäköhän kohtaa viestissäni sanotaan sillä tavalla, että tuossa olisivat ainoat vaihtoehdot?


Nähdäkseni tässä kohdassa jossa ko. lauseella viittaat Anteron "pienimuotoinen ja luonnonläheinen" - määrittelyyn. 




> Jos ja kun haluamme rakentaa sellaista yhdyskuntaa, jossa energiankulutus ja kokonaispäästötaso per asukas saadaan kestävälle tasolle, kannattaa tuollaiset utopiat jättää taka-alalle heti kättelyssä.


Myös nk. tiivis ja matala (esimerkiksi Käpylä tai Turun Port Arthur) on penimuotoista ja luonnonläheistä. Sen tehokkuus on täysin riittävä tehokkaalle bussi- tai raitiovaunuliikenteelle, mutta ei metrolle.

Oma näkemykseni on, että Suomessa kestävän kehityksen kannalta tarkoituksenmukainen uudisrakentaminen on samaan aikaan pienimuotoista, luonnonläheistä sekä kaupunkimaista ja riittävän tiivistä jotta lähipalvelut ja tehokas bussi- tai kevyt raideliikenne on mahdollista. Tällaiselle rakenteelle on aidosti kysyntää ja se voi olla vaihtoehto kehyskuntien pientaloille.

Kaupunkimaisille kerrostaloille on toki myös kysyntää, mutta niiden houkuttelevuus edellyttää erittäin korkeaa lähipalveluiden ja kestävien liikennemuotojen tarjontaa. Helsingin seudun käytännön kokemukset osoittavat, että ko. alueet ovat houkuttelevampia raitioliikenteen vaikutuspiirissä.




> Minä pidän syöttöliikenteenä sellaista esim. , että mennään bussilla Ypykkävaaran seisakkeelle keskelle "ei mitään" ja jatketaan sitten lättähatulla eteenpäin.
> Helsingin metroon liittyvät (liityntä)bussilinjat ovat liikennettä suuriin keskuksiin, ei syöttöliikennettä. Suurkaupunkiasumiseen liittyy mm. se, että vaihtamatta  ei pääse joka paikasta joka paikkaan joukkoliikennevälineillä.


Tässä menevät kyllä jo tosiasiat ja omat kuvitelmat aivan sekaisin. Helsingin metro on Smith-Polvisen liikennesuunnitelmasta alkaen suunniteltu ja myös toteutettu nimenomaan syöttöliikennejärjestelmänä. Noin 70% metron käyttäjistä joutuu vaihtamaan kulkuvälinettä. Jos tämä ei ole syöttöliikennettä niin mitä se on.

Helsingin kokoisen suurkaupungin liikenteen voi vallan hyvin järjestää niin, että tavanomaisilla matkoilla esikaupungista pääkeskukseen ei yleensä joudu vaihtamaan liikennevälinettä. Tästä on vaikka kuinka monta esimerkkiä. Myös monissa vaihtoon perustuvissa järjestelmissä vaihdollisten matkojen osuus on Helsinkiä paremman linja- ja kaupunkisuunnittelun vuoksi pienempi, esimerkkinä vaikka Tukholma.

Matkat esikaupungista toiseen ovat eri asia, niitä ei toki pysty järjestämään aina vaihdotta kaupungissa, jossa tarvitaan enemmän kuin yksi joukkoliikennelinja. Mutta siihen tarvitaan taas koordinoituja ja taattuja linjojen välisiä vaihtoja, joita ei Suomessa ole kaupunkiliikenteessä ollut vuoden 1972 jälkeen!




> Muuten, Helsingissä ei ole enää (ollut aikoihin) tiivistä kerrostalorakentamista.


Jaa mitäs sitten esimerkiksi uusi Katajanokka, Ruoholahti, Arabianranta, Pikku-Huopalahden kerrostalot ovat ...?

Toki näiden alueiden tehokkuus ei ole aivan sama kuin Etu-Töölön ja Kallion kivitalojen, mutta ei tehokkuus kuitenkaan ole oleellisesti pienempikään.

Kannattaa myös muistaa, että tiiviissä umpikorttelissa on mm. asuntojen suunnitteluun sekä pihojen ja asuntojen valaistukseen liittyviä ongelmia, jotka uudemmassa kaavoituksessa on usein ratkaistu paremmin. Siksi täsmälleen Töölön tai Kallion kopioita ei kannata rakentaa. 

Hämmästyttää myöskin näissä kommenteissa Pikku-Huopalahden dissaaminen. Alueen arkkitehtuurista voi olla montaa mieltä, mutta sen aluetehokkuus on korkea, alueen mittakaava on inhimillinen, alue on myös luonnonläheinen (Pikku  Huopalahti), kaikilla asukkailla on alle 300 m kävelyetäisyydellä sekä päivittäistavarakauppa että raitiolinjan 4 ja 10 pysäkki. Alueen pientalot ovat taannoisen JOTU - tutkimuksen mukaan lähes ainoita, joissa varakkaat kokevat, että voivat elää ilman autoa.
Tutkimus PDF

Jos tämmöinen rakenne ei ole kestävän kehityksen mukaista, mikä sitten?

Minua kummastuttaa muutenkin se, että kun varsinkin Katajanokka, Pikku-Huopalahti sekä Arabianranta ovat kestävän liikenteen kannalta aivan parhaiden alueiden joukossa, joita maailmalta tunnen, niin miksi sellaisia alueita ei kannattaisi rakentaa laajemminkin kuin ns. kantakaupunkiin, esimerkiksi laajennetun ratikkaverkon varteen? Tai miksi olevia alueita, joilla on riittävä asukaspohja, ei voitaisi parantaa ratikkayhteyksillä. Esimerkiksi Lauttasaari ja Viikki.

Molempien osaltahan metrohaihattelu on tähän asti estänyt raitiotien laajentamisen.

----------


## kuukanko

> 2000-4000 asukasta / neliökilometri on saavutettavissa useilla, vetovoimaisiksi ja luonnonläheisiksi koetuilla rakentamistavoilla:
> - Tiivis ja matala pientalorakentaminen (esim. Helsingin Käpylä, Turun Port Arthur, Tampereen Petsamo).
> - Kohtuullisella tehokkuudella rakennettu kerrostalolähiö (esim. Tapiola, vanha Herttoniemi jne).
> - Pientalojen ja kerrostalojen seka-alue
> 
> Tällaisella maankäytön tehokkuudella on täysin mahdollista toteuttaa vetovoimaista bussiliikennettä sekä vetovoimaista kevyttä raideliikennettä kuten pikaraitiotietä tai paikallisjunaa olevalla radalla jotka voivat palvella pääosaa asukkaista 300-600 m kävelyetäisyydellä.


Näistä mainituista Tampereen Petsamoa palvelee vain bussilinja 3. Sen palvelua on juuri parannettu Tampereen joukkoliikenteen saatua lisärahoitusta, nyt ajetaan puolen tunnin välein kaikkina päivinä koko liikennöintiajan. Tämä on mielestäni kaukana "vetovoimaisesta bussiliikenteestä", ennemminkin se on pakollinen peruspalvelu jolla hoidetaan lapset kouluihin ja harrastuksiin. Kaikki ajokortilliset hankkivat auton ja kulkevat sillä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Joukkoliikennepalveluiden suhteen Petsamo ei toki ole hyv&#228; esimerkki. Aluehan on k&#228;rsinyt mm. johdinautoliikenteen lakkauttamisesta ja Kekkosentien rakentamisesta.

Petsamon ongelma ei kuitenkaan ole asukastiheys vaan se, ett&#228; alue on "pussinper&#228;". Saman asukastiheyden alueet ketjuna tarjoaisivat erinomaiset mahdollisuudet jopa pikaraitiotieliikenteelle, kuten Tampereen kaupunkisuunnittelijoiden arviot osoittavat.

Petsamossa v&#228;h&#228;isiin bussipalveluihin vaikuttaa my&#246;s lyhyt k&#228;vely- ja py&#246;r&#228;ilyet&#228;isyys Tampereen keskustaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Petsamon ongelma ei kuitenkaan ole asukastiheys vaan se, että alue on "pussinperä".


Joukkoliikenteen kannalta se on pussinperä ihan vain alueen asukkaiden takia. Kaupunki olisi useaan otteeseen halunnut rakentaa Petsamosta joukkoliikennekadun TAYSin alueelle, mutta se on aina kaatunut asukkaiden vastustukseen. Eli suomalaisille omakotiasukkaille tyypillinen joukkoliikenteen vastustus istuu sielläkin tiukassa, vaikka alue onkin tiheään rakennettu.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nähdäkseni tässä kohdassa jossa ko. lauseella viittaat Anteron "pienimuotoinen ja luonnonläheinen" - määrittelyyn.


Homman juju on nyt siinä, että Anteron lausahdus on pelottavan identtinen verrattuna joukkoliikennevastaisten erittäin konservatiivisten tahojen hokemien kanssa (en edes rivien välissä yritä väittää, että Anteron päämääränä olisi toimia joukkoliikennevastaisesti, vaan totean sen, miltä hänen lausahduksensa näyttää ja mitä se eniten muistuttaa). Kun lukee viestiäni siitä mainitsemastasi kohdasta eteen päin, tulee esille minun sanomani pointti, joka on aivan muuta, kuin kritiikissäsi esität. Asetinkin edellisellä kerralla tähän liittyen jatkokysymyksen, "Mikä sanomassani oli perusvirhettä?" En ole saanut vastausta siihen...  



> Tai miksi olevia alueita, joilla on riittävä asukaspohja, ei voitaisi parantaa ratikkayhteyksillä. Esimerkiksi Lauttasaari ja Viikki.


Haluttu raideyhteys saadaan aikaan vain rakentamalla se. Ennen töiden aloittamista on käytävä pitkän kaavan mukainen prosessi, jonka onnistumista ei edesauta mm. seuraavanlainen "yhteistyöhenki":



> Molempien osaltahan metrohaihattelu on tähän asti estänyt raitiotien laajentamisen.


Meistä kukin keskustelee omalla tyylillään. Oma veikkaukseni on, että asioiden esittäminen tuossa hengessä ei ole omiaan herättämään kovinkaan suuria yhteistyötoiveita asioiden eteenpäinviemiseksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei ole, jako työväenluokkaiseen itään ja keskiluokkaiseen länteen on ajalta ennen toista maailmansotaa.


Luin jostain Espoon _Westendin_ syntyhistoriasta, että haluttiin luoda mallikaupunginosa joka muiden maailman suurkaupunkien esimerkkien mukaan piti sijoittaa kaupungin länsipuolelle, koska tuuli kulkee useammin lännestä itään, niin että kaupungin "pahat hajut" eivät häiritsisi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Suomelle tyypillisella asutustiheydellä raskas raideliikenne kuten metro tarvitsee AINA tuekseen syöttöliikennettä joka alentaa joukkoliikenteen vetovoimaa.


Pidätkö muuten Martinlaakson rataa kaavoitusmielessä "metrona" vai paikallisjunarautatienä? Onko se onnistunut vai epäonnistunut ratkaisu? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Pidätkö muuten Martinlaakson rataa kaavoitusmielessä "metrona" vai paikallisjunarautatienä? Onko se onnistunut vai epäonnistunut ratkaisu?


Martinlaakson ratahan on kaavoitettu nimenomaan metrolinjaksi. Rata vain toteutettiin niin, että se kytkettiin valtion rataverkkoon.

Martinlaakson radalla kaavoituksen ja joukkoliikenteen suhde on paremmin onnistunut kuin Itämetron varressa. 

Pääongelmana Martinlaakson radallakin on kuitenkin se, että kävelyetäisyydet asemille on yliarvioitu, ja rata palvelee ensisijaisesti radan varren uudisrakentamista. Siksi mm. vanha Kannelmäki sekä Kaivoksela ovat radan vaikutuspiirin ulkopuolella ja niitä palvelee erillinen bussilinjasto.

Voisi ehkä sanoa näin, että Martinlaakson rata on 1970-luvun Suomen paras esimerkki raideliikenteen ja kaavoituksen yhteensovittamisesta, mutta kävelyetäisyyden yliarvioinnin takia sekin on vain tyydyttävä (7-8) ratkaisu.

Raideliikenteen ja kaavoituksen suhteen 9-10 ratkaisuja ovat mielestäni pikemminkin Pikku-Huopalahti, Katajanokka ja Arabianranta. Lisäksi jotkut Espoon Rantaradan varteen kaavoittamat alueet (mm. Kilo ja Koivukylä) vaikuttavat junan ikkunasta katsoen oikein suunnitelluilta. En ole tutkinut niitä riittävästi paikan päällä.

Leppävaarassa ja Vuosaaressa mittakaava on liian suuri, vaikka oivalluksiakin on, kuten Vuosaaren länsipuolen sisäänkäynnin hyödyntäminen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Muutama kommentti:




> Pääongelmana Martinlaakson radallakin on kuitenkin se, että kävelyetäisyydet asemille on yliarvioitu, ja rata palvelee ensisijaisesti radan varren uudisrakentamista. Siksi mm. vanha Kannelmäki sekä Kaivoksela ovat radan vaikutuspiirin ulkopuolella ja niitä palvelee erillinen bussilinjasto.


Rata palvelee ihan riittävän hyvin Vanhaa Kannelmäkeä, mutta vähän huonommin vanhaa Pohjois-Haagaa, jotka kummatkin kuuluivat Castrénin 1950-luvulla suunnitteleman metrolinjauksen varrelle. Kaivoksela taidettiin jättää lopullisessa vaiheessa radan sivuun koska se sijaitsi joka tapauksessa ihan Hämeenlinanväylän vieressä. Martsarin rata voisi palvella nykyistä paremmin myös Vapaalaa/Rajatorppaa sekä Konalaa jos kevyen liikenteen väylät lähimmille asemille olisivat kunnollisia. 




> Raideliikenteen ja kaavoituksen suhteen 9-10 ratkaisuja ovat mielestäni pikemminkin Pikku-Huopalahti, Katajanokka ja Arabianranta.


Nämä ovat kantakaupungin lisäkkeitä eivätkä ihan vertailukelpoisia varsinaisten lähiöiden kanssa. Joukkoliikennetarjonta on lähiöihin verrattuna todella runsasta kun bussiliikennekin otetaan mukaan, jota monet käyttävätkin nopeutensa vuoksi, ja Katajanokalta  kävelymatka keskustaan on vain kilometri.  Samaan vertailukategoriaan kuuluvat kummankin puolen Pasilat, Merihaka ja Ruoholahti, jotka ovat raitioliikenteen lisäksi raskaan raideliikenteen piirissä. Minkä arvosanan annat niille? 




> Lisäksi jotkut Espoon Rantaradan varteen kaavoittamat alueet (mm. Kilo ja Koivukylä) vaikuttavat junan ikkunasta katsoen oikein suunnitelluilta. En ole tutkinut niitä riittävästi paikan päällä.


Paikkakuntalaisena olen havainnut, että Kilo on mielestäni hyvin onnistnut, mutta Koivukylä-Ymmersta kärsii palvelujen puutteesta sekä siitä että se on junayhteyksistä huolimatta pussinperässä, Kauniaisten rajan takia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## edsel

Joukkoliikenne on ihmisen palvelija, ei itseisarvo sinänsä. Jos tietyn teknisen ratkaisun valinnan seurauksena joudutaan (taloudellisista syistä) rakentamaan kaupunkia, jossa ihmiset eivät halua asua, ei myöskään kestävän kehityksen periaatteita saavuteta. 

Ihmisten omaa elämäänsä koskevista valinnoista ja joukkoliikenteen mahdollisista epäkohdista keskusteluun ei ole hyvä tuoda mukaan ideologista suodatinta. Näkökohtien arvottamisen ei pitäisi pohjautua siihen, onko joku toinen itselle vastenmieliseksi koettu taho joskus lausunut vastaavaa. Tiettyjä ihmisryhmiä mollaamalla voidaan saavuttaa hetkellinen kuvitelma omasta paremmuudesta mutta se kestää vain enterin painamisen ajan ja vaikeuttaa asiapohjaisen keskustelun jatkamista. 

Asiaan: tiivismatalista ratikkakaupunginosista tulee mieleen Puu-Käpylä. Alue on asukkaiden ja ulkopuolistenkin mielestä ilmeisen viihtyisä ja pienestä asukasmäärästä huolimatta sinne kulkee raitiotie. Miten alueen rakennustehokkuus asettuu muihin keskustelussa mainituihin verrattuna?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Asiaan: tiivismatalista ratikkakaupunginosista tulee mieleen Puu-Käpylä. Alue on asukkaiden ja ulkopuolistenkin mielestä ilmeisen viihtyisä ja pienestä asukasmäärästä huolimatta sinne kulkee raitiotie. Miten alueen rakennustehokkuus asettuu muihin keskustelussa mainituihin verrattuna?


Valitettavasti siten, että se on yksi harvoja nykyisistä raideyhteyksistä, joita uhkaa lakkauttaminen.
Varmuuden vuoksi: en ole Käpylän raitiotien lakkauttamisen kannalla, vaan puolustan sen kehittämistä. Olin syyskesällä 2003 Käpylän raitiotien alasajoa vastustavalla mielenosoituksella mukana (vastustamassa linjojen 1 ja 1A heikentämistä). Kärsimme silloin onneksi vain torjuntatappion.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Nämä ovat kantakaupungin lisäkkeitä eivätkä ihan vertailukelpoisia varsinaisten lähiöiden kanssa.


Miksi eivät olisi? Pikku-Huopalahti ja Arabianranta ovat Helsingin keskustasta yhtä kaukana kuin esimerkiksi Herttoniemi tai Lauttasaari. Ne ovat myös yhtä kaukana keskuksesta kuin monet Turun tai Tampereen lähiöt.

Helsingissä "kantakaupunki" on mystifoiva käsite, jolle parempi nimitys olisi "raitiotien vaikutusalue". 

Tiiviisti rakennettu lähiö voidaan rakentaa samalla tavalla ja sillä voi olla yhtä korkeatasoiset joukkoliikenneyteydet kuin kantakaupungin lisäkkeellä.




> Samaan vertailukategoriaan kuuluvat kummankin puolen Pasilat, Merihaka ja Ruoholahti, jotka ovat raitioliikenteen lisäksi raskaan raideliikenteen piirissä. Minkä arvosanan annat niille?


Sekä Itä- että Länsi-pasilan ongelmana on se, että raitiotieyhteys keskustaan on kiertävä ja rautatieasema puolestaan liian kaukana asutuksesta. Arvosana tasoa 6-7. Ongelmat voitaisiin korjata rakentamalla raitiolinja 9 Ilmalaan asti, jolloin arvosana nousisi paljon.

Merihaasta ei ole mukavaa kävely-yhteyttä sen kummemmin raitiotielle kuin metrollekaan, molemmista sen erottaa erittäin vilkas tie. Arvosana 4. Juuri tämän huonommin ei raideliikenneyhteyttä voi hoitaa.

Ruoholahdesta ei ole suoraa raitiotieyhteyttä keskustaan ja metroasema on alueen pohjoislaidalla, jossa se ei palvele eteläisimpiä ja läntisimpiä osia kunnolla. Arvosana myös tasoa 6-7 nykyisellään. Suora raitiolinja Bulevardin suuntaan sekä Jätkäsaaren raitiolinjat lisäisivät arvosanaa samoin kuin Pasiloissa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsingissä "kantakaupunki" on mystifoiva käsite, jolle parempi nimitys olisi "raitiotien vaikutusalue".


Vaikka miellä on eri käsitys mikä on lähiö ja mikä kantakaupunki, niin ei anneta häiritä. 




> Tiiviisti rakennettu lähiö voidaan rakentaa samalla tavalla ja sillä voi olla yhtä korkeatasoiset joukkoliikenneyteydet kuin kantakaupungin lisäkkeellä.


Usein paremmatkin, kuten esim Martsarin radan ja monen pää- ja rantaradankin varren kohteella. Eikä tarvitse olla kovin tiivistäkään vaan Haagan/Pitäjänmäen/Oulunkylän/Malmin tapaista. 




> Sekä Itä- että Länsi-pasilan ongelmana on se, että raitiotieyhteys keskustaan on kiertävä ja rautatieasema puolestaan liian kaukana asutuksesta. Arvosana tasoa 6-7. Ongelmat voitaisiin korjata rakentamalla raitiolinja 9 Ilmalaan asti, jolloin arvosana nousisi paljon.


Näinhän se on. Tarvittaisiin myös 9:n "peilikuva" eli ratikka Töölön suunnasta Pasiloiden kautta Kumpulaan tms. No, joo tälle reitille on suunniteltu metro, mutta ennenkun sitä on ryhdytty kaivamaan ensimmäistä lapiollista, voi suunnitelmia aina tarkistaa. Lopputuloksen määrittelee kaiketi miten tiiviiksi ns Keski-Pasila muodostuu. 




> Merihaasta ei ole mukavaa kävely-yhteyttä sen kummemmin raitiotielle kuin metrollekaan, molemmista sen erottaa erittäin vilkas tie. Arvosana 4. Juuri tämän huonommin ei raideliikenneyhteyttä voi hoitaa.


Merihaasta pääsee jalankulkutasanteelta alkavalta kävelysiltaa pitkin mukavasti Sörnäisten rantatien yli ja suoraan Hakaniemen torille. Matkaa on alle 1 km. Merihakaan tai tarkemmin sen alle, kulkee myös joitakin busseja, mutta palvelevat lähinnnä jotain poikittais- työmatkalinjoja. 




> Ruoholahdesta ei ole suoraa raitiotieyhteyttä keskustaan ja metroasema on alueen pohjoislaidalla, jossa se ei palvele eteläisimpiä ja läntisimpiä osia kunnolla. Arvosana myös tasoa 6-7 nykyisellään. Suora raitiolinja Bulevardin suuntaan sekä Jätkäsaaren raitiolinjat lisäisivät arvosanaa samoin kuin Pasiloissa.


Jep. Kyseinen raitsikka voisi jatkaa myös Lauttasaaren puolelle riippumatta siitä rakennetaanko länsimetro vai ei. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Valitettavasti siten, että se on yksi harvoja nykyisistä raideyhteyksistä, joita uhkaa lakkauttaminen.


Vaikka keskustelu ykkösestä jatkuu toisessa topikissa, niin tähän aiheeseen liittyen sanoisin seuraavaa nimenomaan tässä topikissa:

Koskelantien risteyksen pohjoispuolinen Käpylä Mäkelänkadun varrella ja Pohjolankadun korttelit todennäköisesti voisivat kyllä elättää yhden raitiolinjan, mutta tuo alue on Helsingissä ainoa, jossa raitiovaunu häviää kilpailun bussille. Miksi näin?

Muilla pääsuunnilla (Hämeentie, Mannerheimintie, Paciuksenkatu) on Mäkelänkatuun verrattavissa oleva tiheä bussiliikenne, mutta siitä huolimatta matkustajat käyttävät raitiovaunua. Yhdessä paikassa tämä on jopa tutkittu: Hämeentiellä Intiankadun risteyksen kohdalla 80% joukkoliikenteen käyttäjistä valitsee raitiovaunun, vaikka sen pysäkille on pidempi matka ja vaikka se on busseja hitaampi. Molemmilla pääsee Sörnäisiin, Hakaniemeen ja Rautatientorille.

Käpylän suunnalla ongelma tuskin johtuu ykkösen Kallion-reitistä. Se on yhtä nopea tai nopeampi kuin Hämeentie. Tästähän Rattivaunu teki taannoin empiiristä tutkimustakin. Pääongelma on se, ettei raitiovaunu kulje sinne, minne ihmiset ovat menossa, vaan jää syrjään turistien Kauppatorille. Kaupunki muuttuu, keskusta siirtyy, mutta ykkönen ei ole siirtynyt sen mukana. Miksi näin on? Syitä voimme vain arvailla. HKL on ollut haluton muuttamaan linjan 1 reittiä paremmaksi.

Mielenkiintoinen kysymys on myös tuo edellä mainittu kulkutavan valinta ja tottumuksen merkitys. Vaikka ykkönen kulkisi ydinkeskustaan, niin todennäköisesti bussimatkustajat kulkisivat edelleen niillä samoilla busseillaan, joilla ovat kulkeneet tähänkin asti. Siksi kai Arabiassakin käytetään ratikkaa, vaikka bussipysäkki on lähempänä ja bussi on nopeampi. Ratikkaan ollaan siellä totuttu, eikä viitsitä nähdä vaivaa uusien kulkuyhteyksien selvittämiseksi.

Tuota tottumushommaa olisi mielenkiintoista vertailla Espoon suunnalla. Jos länsimetro rakennetaan, niin olisi mielenkiintoista tehdä niin, että bussilinjat säilytettäisiin täsmälleen nykyisenkaltaisina. Lisäksi liityntälinjat metroasemille ja metro. Sitten katsottaisiin esim. puolen vuoden päästä, että miten ihmiset matkustavat uudessa tilanteessa. Tuloksia voidaan vain arvailla. Älkääkä nyt ottako tätä liian tosissaa, ei rahaa kannata hukata kahden rinnakkaisen järjestelmän ylläpitoon, mutta olisihan se jännä nähdä miten kävisi.  :Wink:

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Koivukyl&#228;-Ymmersta k&#228;rsii palvelujen puutteesta sek&#228; siit&#228; ett&#228; se on junayhteyksist&#228; huolimatta pussinper&#228;ss&#228;, Kauniaisten rajan takia.


Kirjoittajat yll&#228; tarkoittanevat varmaankin Koivuhovin seisaketta ja sen vieress&#228; sijaitsevaa Ymmerstan asuinaluetta. Koivukyl&#228; sijaitsee Vantaalla p&#228;&#228;radan varressa. T&#228;m&#228; siis lievent&#228;m&#228;&#228;n karttaa tutkimaan ehtineille ulkopaikkakuntalaisille aiheutunutta h&#228;mmennyst&#228;.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuota tottumushommaa olisi mielenkiintoista vertailla Espoon suunnalla. Jos länsimetro rakennetaan, niin olisi mielenkiintoista tehdä niin, että bussilinjat säilytettäisiin täsmälleen nykyisenkaltaisina. Lisäksi liityntälinjat metroasemille ja metro. Sitten katsottaisiin esim. puolen vuoden päästä, että miten ihmiset matkustavat uudessa tilanteessa. Tuloksia voidaan vain arvailla. Älkääkä nyt ottako tätä liian tosissaa, ei rahaa kannata hukata kahden rinnakkaisen järjestelmän ylläpitoon, mutta olisihan se jännä nähdä miten kävisi.


Tämähän kokeiltiin jo idässä vuosina 1982-83. Ensin "liityntäbussit" ajoivat metroasemien kautta keskustaan. Metrolla ei kukaan matkustanut. Keskustaan ajaminen loppui vuoden kuluttua, ja sitten metron "suosio" lisääntyi valtavasti.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

Selvitin rakentamistehokkuuksia Sipoon ketjussa tässä viestissä. Sieltä nähdään se, minkä Mikko Laaksonen jo kirjoitti: pientaloasumista voidaan hyvin palvella joukkoliikenteellä, mutta ei raskaalla raideliikenteellä.

Ymmärrän kyllä Rattivaunun reaktion suomalaisten asumispreferensseistä. Sillä se mielikuva, mikä pientaloasumisesta tulee, on juuri sellaista, mikä ei sovellu joukkoliikenteelle. Syynä mielikuvaan on se, että Suomessa on rakennettu (poikkeuksia lukuun ottamatta) 30-40 vuotta sellaista kaupunkirakennetta, joka ei ylipäätään sovi joukkoliikenteelle. Siten ei myöskään ole tehty pientalorakentamista, joka sopisi joukkoliikenteelle.

Käytännössä on unohdettu kaupunkimainen pientalorakentaminen, se, jota nykyään nimitetään tiivismatalaksi. Rohkenen epäillä, että suuri osa omakotitaloon haluavista valitsisi mieluummin tiivismatalan kuin Landbon tapaisen korpikylän, jossa tarvitaan välttämättä 2 autoa ja lapset on aina vietävä autolla.

300 metrin säteelle pysäkistä ja pysäkillä sijtaitsevista palveluista voidaan kaavoittaa 1500 asukasta tiivismatalaan pientalovaltaiseen rakennuskantaan (kun kaavassa on vain yksi autopaikka noin 150 k-m2 kohden). Miljööt muistuttavat tässäkin keskustelussa mainittuja vanhoja tiivismatala-alueita, eli vanhaa pientalokaupunkia. Espoolaisen joukkoliikenteen käyttöhalukkuuden perusteella tällaiselta alueelta tulee 1050 joukkoliikennematkaa päivässä, joka tarkoittaa noin 500 joukkoliikenteen käyttäjää. Ruuhkatuntina nousijoita on 125.

On siis hyvät edellytykset toteuttaa suomalaisen asumispreferenssin mukaista asumista ja kestävää kehitystä joukkoliikenteen varassa. Ja huomautus vielä, että päivittäispalvelut ovat siinä pysäkillä, erillistä automatkaa ei maidon ja leivän ostamiseksi tarvitse.

Yhdenlainen esimerkki tästä on Kartanonkoski Jumbon vieressä. Alueella on toki kerrostalojakin, mutta alueen suuri puute on puute kaupoista. Niitä ei Kartanonkoskelle tehty, koska niitä ei "tarvittu", kun Jumbo on siinä vieressä. Mega-automarkettiin vain on kurja mennä lastenvaunuja työntäen. Vaunujen ja lapsen pakkaaminen autoon viideksi minuutiksi on myös ikävää, eikä sitä haluta tehdä. Eikä nuorella perheellä välttämättä vielä ole halukkuutta kahteen autoon, kun maksetaan vasta asuntoa ja toinen puoliso on äitiyslomalla.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ymmärrän kyllä Rattivaunun reaktion suomalaisten asumispreferensseistä. Sillä se mielikuva, mikä pientaloasumisesta tulee, on juuri sellaista, mikä ei sovellu joukkoliikenteelle. Syynä mielikuvaan on se, että Suomessa on rakennettu (poikkeuksia lukuun ottamatta) 30-40 vuotta sellaista kaupunkirakennetta, joka ei ylipäätään sovi joukkoliikenteelle.


Ja myös se, että pienimuotoisesta asumisesta innostuneet tahot ovat harmillisen usein innostuneita myös pienimutoisesta liikkumisesta, ts. liikkumisesta autolla tai fillarilla - julkiset koetaan yleensä erittäin vastenmielisenä asiana. Usein kuulee lausahduksen, että menen omalla autolla vaikka bensa maksaisi mitä. Nämä asenteet paljastuvat erittäin voimakkaasti pienissä ja keskisuurissa kaupungeissamme. Meillä Suomessa kynnys käyttää julkisia kulkuneuvoja on joukkoliikenneharrastajan näkökulmasta käsittämättömän suuri, ja ylimalkaan toisen ihmisen näkeminen kasvotusten lähietäisyydellä on vaikea. Yleensä taas oikeaan kaupunkimaiseen ("tiivis korkea") ympäristöön luontaisesti pyrkii (joskus joutuu) taas sitä ainesta, joka osaa elää luontevasti "ihmisten keskuudessa".



> Käytännössä on unohdettu kaupunkimainen pientalorakentaminen, se, jota nykyään nimitetään tiivismatalaksi.


Tämän hotellin naapurikaupunginosa Kungsladugården edustaa yhdenlaista tiivismatalaa ajattelua. Siellä tosiaan ratikka näyttää elävän ja voivan hyvin. Ja - vielä erityisen suurella painoarvolla - niitä raitiovaunuja käyttää kantaväestö, toisin kuin noita "pikalinjojen" maahanmuuttajien kansoittamia spårajunia. Eilen käydessäni Angeredissä ja Kortedalassa taisin olla niissä vaunuissa ainoa syntyjään pohjoismaalainen otus enkä minäkään kai ole mikään medelsvenssoni...  :Wink: 
Miten tämä kaikki sitten liittyy alkuperäiseen topiciin, onkin jo kokonaan toinen juttu...

----------


## kemkim

Voisin itsekin palkita Helsingin metron sen teknisestä toimivuudesta. En kuitenkaan vielä palkitse, koska koen muutamia ongelmia. 

Muovipenkit, kun pitää matkustaa vaikkapa Rautatientorilta Kontulaan saakka. Pehmeät bussien penkit takaavat sen, että matka taittuu ilman selkäkipuilua. Samaa ei voi sanoa metrosta.

 Liian tuttavalliseksi käyvä ihmisaines, jota esiintyy metrossa huomattavasti busseja enemmän, johtuu ehkä myös vastakkaisista penkeistä. Ei sellaista kyllä samassa mittakaavassa näe lähijunissa. Hankalaa matkaseuraa on luvassa, ei niinkään keskustan ja Itäkeskuksen välillä, mutta väki vaihtuu Itäkeskuksessa asiallisesta epäasiallisemmaksi kumpaakin haaraa kohti lähdettäessä. 

Vaihtoyhteydet Itäkeskuksessa ovat hankalia. Kun tulee Vuosaaresta, jatkometro Mellunmäkeen lähtee samalla sekunnilla ja seuraavaa saa odotella 8-10 min.

Huonosti järjestetty aikataulutus liityntäbussien ja metron välillä oli ainakin aikaisemmin ongelma, onko sitä nyt korjattu uusien aikataulujen myötä?

----------


## Joona

> Huonosti järjestetty aikataulutus liityntäbussien ja metron välillä oli ainakin aikaisemmin ongelma, onko sitä nyt korjattu uusien aikataulujen myötä?


Ainakin omalla linjallani 97(V):llä on mielestäni nyt onnistuttu. Ruuhka-aikaan lähtö Itäkeskuksesta on aina samaan aikaan Vuosaaren metron kanssa. Tämä tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä, että Mellunmäkeen suuntaavalla junalla saapuessa ehtii vaihtaa Itäkeskuksessa oikein helposti. Vastaavasti Vuosaareen suuntavasta junasta kannattaa poistua vasta Puotilassa. Tällöin ehtii helposti samaan aikaan Itäkeskuksesta lähteneeseen bussiin Puotilan ostoskeskuksen kohdalta. Saa nähdä miten käy, kun Kalasataman avaamisen jälkeen metron aikataulut muuttuvat.

----------


## kemkim

> Vaikka ykk&#246;nen kulkisi ydinkeskustaan, niin todenn&#228;k&#246;isesti bussimatkustajat kulkisivat edelleen niill&#228; samoilla busseillaan, joilla ovat kulkeneet t&#228;h&#228;nkin asti. Siksi kai Arabiassakin k&#228;ytet&#228;&#228;n ratikkaa, vaikka bussipys&#228;kki on l&#228;hemp&#228;n&#228; ja bussi on nopeampi. Ratikkaan ollaan siell&#228; totuttu, eik&#228; viitsit&#228; n&#228;hd&#228; vaivaa uusien kulkuyhteyksien selvitt&#228;miseksi.


Eli t&#228;ss&#228; valossa on ymm&#228;rrett&#228;v&#228;&#228;, ettei uusia ratikkalinjoja ole avattu ja vanhojakin on jatkettu vain pieni&#228; p&#228;tki&#228;. Ulkopaikkakunnilta tulleet vieraani ovat todenneet, ett&#228; samanlaista se matkustaminen on ratikalla ja bussilla t&#228;&#228;ll&#228;. Samaa mielt&#228; olen itsekin, maan pinnalla kummatkin kulkevat omilla kaistoillaan ja samanlaiset penkit. Kun ratikoita menee busseja harvemmin ja ne ovat busseja hitaampia, ei ole vaikea arvata, mik&#228; olisi j&#228;rkevin kulkutapa nykytilanteessa matkustajien kannalta. 

Jostain syyst&#228; ratikatkin kuitenkin hengiss&#228; sinnittelev&#228;t nykytilassaan. Voidaanko siis p&#228;&#228;tell&#228;, ett&#228; kulkutavan nopeudella ei ole paljoa merkityst&#228;, vaan ihmiset ovat laiskoja ja menev&#228;t ratikalla, koska sill&#228; on selke&#228; linjaverkosto ja he ovat ennenkin menneet samoilla linjoilla (mm. 3-ratikka samalla reitill&#228; ollut jo yli 70 vuotta muistaakseni).

----------


## 339-DF

> Eli tässä valossa on ymmärrettävää, ettei uusia ratikkalinjoja ole avattu ja vanhojakin on jatkettu vain pieniä pätkiä.


Tavallaan ei kuitenkaan ole. Kyllähän matkustajat voi pakottaa toisenlaiseen kulkupeliin, niin kuin esim metron myötä väistämättä käy. Esim. Munkkivuoren bussin korvaaminen ratikalla säästäisi liikennöintikustannuksia, ja sille on myös asukkaiden tuki. Tämä pitäisikin ilman muuta tehdä.





> Ulkopaikkakunnilta tulleet vieraani ovat todenneet, että samanlaista se matkustaminen on ratikalla ja bussilla täällä.


Yleensä ulkopaikkakuntalaisten on helpompi matkustaa ratikalla. Juuri siksi, että reitit eivät pahemmin muutu, ja muutenkin ne ovat helpommin hahmotettavissa. Ja kun ratikka sattuukin kääntymään "väärään" suuntaan niin kiskoja seuraamalla löytää aina takaisin. Ratikka kelpaa myös aikatauluja tuntemattomalle tiheän vuorovälin ja pitkien liikennöintiaikojen ansiosta. (Selitä nyt siinä sitten turistille, että ota bussi A tai B tai C tai D tai E tai F mutta ei G eikä H eikä ainakaan Ab koska se haarautuu ihan muutalle ja jos kello on yli 20 niin siten Aa ja Bb mutta ei C, koska se kulkee siihen aikaan eri paikkaan ja jos onkin lauantai niin unohda koko juttu, mutta F kulkee aina klo 01 asti vaikka se kulkeekin vain kaksi kertaa tunnissa ja....Kai se on helpompi sanoa, että hyppää kutoseen  :Smile:  )




> Samaa mieltä olen itsekin, maan pinnalla kummatkin kulkevat omilla kaistoillaan ja samanlaiset penkit. Kun ratikoita menee busseja harvemmin ja ne ovat busseja hitaampia, ei ole vaikea arvata, mikä olisi järkevin kulkutapa nykytilanteessa matkustajien kannalta.


Ratikka kulkee tasaisemmin kuin bussi, koska se kulkee kiskoja pitkin. Bussi hyppii ja pomppii ja heittelehtii.





> Jostain syystä ratikatkin kuitenkin hengissä sinnittelevät nykytilassaan.


Ja ihan hyvin sinnittelevätkin, kun ovat ainoa menonsa lipputuloilla kattava liikennemuoto! Tottumus on toinen luonto, sanotaan. Kyllä ratikoilla on Helsingissä vielä hyvä tulevaisuus, mutta niitä tottumuksia tosiaan pitäisi luoda alusta alkaen, siksi esim. on järkevää vetää ysi sinne Konepaja-alueelle heti, vaikka bussi 17 riittäisikin volyymiltään.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Yleensä ulkopaikkakuntalaisten on helpompi matkustaa ratikalla. Juuri siksi, että reitit eivät pahemmin muutu, ja muutenkin ne ovat helpommin hahmotettavissa. Ja kun ratikka sattuukin kääntymään "väärään" suuntaan niin kiskoja seuraamalla löytää aina takaisin. Ratikka kelpaa myös aikatauluja tuntemattomalle tiheän vuorovälin ja pitkien liikennöintiaikojen ansiosta.


Tuo on kyllä harvinaisen totta. Itse asiassa sama koskee yllättävän paljon johdinautojakin. Ihan omaltanikin osalta kun ajattelen aikanaan ekoja reissujani esimerkiksi jonnekin Tallinnaan, Norrköpingiin tai Göteborgiin, niin kyllä raitiovaunu oli täysin vieraalla paikkakunnalla hyvin "turvallisen" tuntuinen liikenneväline. Tallinnassa myös johdinauto. Tavallinen bussi voi painella "mihin vain" ja ties mistä sitä itsensä vielä löytäisikään...  :Wink: 
Hyvä hahmotettavuus on nimenomaan raideliikenteen hyve. Kyllä siltäkin osalta Helsingin metro ansainnee palkintonsa.

----------


## late-

> Jostain syystä ratikatkin kuitenkin hengissä sinnittelevät nykytilassaan. Voidaanko siis päätellä, että kulkutavan nopeudella ei ole paljoa merkitystä


Ratikat vieläpä kulkevat tupaten täysinä esimerkiksi linjoilla 4, 6 ja 10. Toisaalta väite ratikoiden busseja hitaammasta kulusta ei läheskään aina pidä paikkaansa. Mannerheimintiellä valokierroista riippuen ratikat ovat jokseenkin bussien tasolla jo nyt, vaikka pysähdyksiä on enemmän. Ratikat pääsevät mm. Tullinpuomin sumpusta paremmin läpi kuin bussit. Vaihtelua tietysti on molempiin suuntiin.

Lisäksi ratikat yleensä pysyvät ilmoitetuissa aikatauluissaan varsin hyvin. Varmaankin osin sen takia, että aikataulut on laadittu joka tunnille erikseen. Keskustaliikenteen bussien aikataulut ovat ruuhka-aikaan usein lähinnä kauniita ajatuksia.

Vaikka täsmällisyyttä ja nopeutta voisikin vielä kehittää, ratikat ovat lopulta hyvin luotettavia ja ratikan kyydissä ainakin minusta on jotain sellaista, joka bussilta puuttuu. Tai toisin päin. Ratikasta puuttuvat mm. bussin äänekäs moottori, hyppiminen, sivuttaissuuntainen heilunta ja kovat kallistukset kaarteissa.

----------


## Kani

Tämänkin keskustelun perusteella voin todeta, että asuisin mieluiten Alku-Laaksosen linjalla rakennetussa joukkoliikennekaupungissa. Sellaisessa tehdään oikeasti kunnollista joukkoliikennettä, eikä siirrätetä ihmisiä väkisin asumaan metrolinjojen varteen ja syyllistetä heitä siitä, että useiden satojen metrien kävelymatkat ja vaihdot herättävät useimmissa negatiivisia tunteita.

Meillä Töölössä asuu paljon pahoja, rikkaita ihmisiä, mutta silti täällä käytetään joukkoliikennettä aktiivisesti. Syy on ihan yksinkertainen: raitiovaunut vastaavat alueella asuvien ihmisten tarpeisiin. Siitä huolimatta nämäkin ihmiset on kai tulevaisuudessa tarkoitus karkoittaa joukkoliikenteen parista tuputtamalla alueelle metroa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Meillä Töölössä asuu paljon pahoja, rikkaita ihmisiä,...


Mitä pahaa rikkaissa on? Heidän maksamillaan verorahoilla mm. Suomen Keskustan saamien puolutukien avustuksella elätetään eräitä täälläkin meuhkaavia tahoja, joilla tuntuu olevan suuta kuin variksella...  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitä pahaa rikkaissa on? Heidän maksamillaan verorahoilla mm. Suomen Keskustan saamien puolutukien avustuksella elätetään eräitä täälläkin meuhkaavia tahoja, joilla tuntuu olevan suuta kuin variksella...


Ai onkos Pikku G:kin täällä foorumilla? Enpä ole huomannut!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kani

> ...verorahoilla mm. Suomen Keskustan saamien puolutukien avustuksella elätetään eräitä täälläkin meuhkaavia tahoja, joilla tuntuu olevan suuta kuin variksella...


Hymiö perässä ei tee loukkaavasta viestistä ei-loukkaavaa. Ihmettelen tätä viestiäsi, ja sen henkilökohtaisuuksiin menemistä. Loppuiko asiallinen asia? Olisithan voinut myös vastata lähettämäni viestin asiasisältöön.

Sen lisäksi, että työskentelen päätoimisesti puoluelehtitukea saavasssa julkaisussa, olen sivutoiminen, tänä vuonna joukkoliikennealan kustannustoiminnassakin ison riskin ottanut viestintäyrittäjä ja voin taata, että elätän itse itseni, ja siinä sivussa maksan myös melkoisesti veroja. JLF:ssa todennäköisesti yli puolet työskentelee ammateissa, jotka ovat riippuvaisia julkisesta rahoituksesta. 

Mielestäni tuollaiset tölväisyt toisten keskustelijoiden henkilökohtaisista asioista ovat mauttomia, eivätkä kuulu tälle sivistyneelle foorumille.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Olisithan voinut myös vastata lähettämäni viestin asiasisältöön.


Eikö se muka ole asiasisältöä, että Töölössä asuu varakasta väkeä? Ainakin viestisi muihin kohtiin suhteutettuna juuri siinä virkkeessä sentään oli asiasisältöä eikä vain iänikuista metro- ja Helsinki-vastaista propagandaa.



> JLF:ssa todennäköisesti yli puolet työskentelee ammateissa, jotka ovat riippuvaisia julkisesta rahoituksesta.


Ihan luonnollinen asia. Suuri osa yhteiskunnan toiminnoista on ainakin välillisesti riippuvaista julkisista varoista tavalla tai toisella. 



> Mielestäni tuollaiset tölväisyt toisten keskustelijoiden henkilökohtaisista asioista ovat mauttomia, eivätkä kuulu tälle sivistyneelle foorumille.


Ehkä niinkin. Onko se sitten sivistyneempää, että yrittää kuukausikausia esiintyä jonain Tuomas Jokisena, vaikka oikeasti onkin ihan toisenniminen, voidaan myös olla kait aika monta mieltä...  :Wink:

----------


## Kani

Henkilökohtaisesti minulle on sama, minkä nimiset tai nimimerkkiset ihmiset täällä mitäkin kirjoittavat, mutta ihmettelen kovasti, miksi henkilökohtaisuudet pitää ottaa käyttöön siinä vaiheessa kun sanottava otsikon asiasta näyttää loppuvan. 

Puheesi jostakin "Helsinki-vastaisuudesta" kuulostaa täydellisesti takavuosien idänsuhteiden retoriikalta, jossa vallitsi vain yksi tapa hoitaa asioita ja kriitikot leimattiin neuvostovastaisiksi. Siinä mielessä valitsemasi termi on kuitenkin oikea, että vastaavaan ilmapiiriin törmään joukkoliikenteen vaikuttajapiireissä jatkuvasti. 1960-luvulla valittuun suuntaan mennään riippumatta siitä, miten ihmisten tarpeet ovat muuttuneet ja siitä, että Helsingistä ei koskaan tullut sellaista suurkaupunkia, jollaista 1960-luvun liikennevisiot olisivat vaatineet. Tästä puhuvat vaiennetaan: esimerkiksi länsimetrolle kiusallisia tosiasioita esiin tuovia henkilöitä on Tramwest-hankkeenkin osalta painostettu tavoilla, joita ei uskoisi kohtaavansa enää 2000-luvulla. Olen vahvasti sitä mieltä, että kriitikot ovat tässä ajassa vähiten Helsinki-vastaisia joukkoliikenteen kehittäjiä.

Terveisin
Petri P. Pentikäinen
Aluksi pseudonyyminä, sittemmin kirjahankkeensa takia omalla nimellään tälle foorumille kirjoittava ihmisen kokoisen joukkoliikenteen kannattaja

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Puheesi jostakin "Helsinki-vastaisuudesta" kuulostaa t&#228;ydellisesti takavuosien id&#228;nsuhteiden retoriikalta, jossa vallitsi vain yksi tapa hoitaa asioita ja kriitikot leimattiin neuvostovastaisiksi.


No ei Suomen Keskusta taida helsinkil&#228;isten &#228;&#228;nest&#228;jien mielest&#228; olla my&#246;sk&#228;&#228;n kovin Helsinki-my&#246;nteinen puolue, n&#228;in voisi p&#228;&#228;tell&#228; t&#228;&#228;ll&#228; saavutetuista "&#228;&#228;nisaaliista"... 


> ...esimerkiksi l&#228;nsimetrolle kiusallisia tosiasioita esiin tuovia henkil&#246;it&#228; on Tramwest-hankkeenkin osalta painostettu tavoilla, joita ei uskoisi kohtaavansa en&#228;&#228; 2000-luvulla.


Ovatko jotkut tosiasiat L&#228;nsimetrolle kiusallisia? Mitk&#228;? Mielest&#228;ni on t&#228;ysin itsest&#228;&#228;nselv&#228;&#228;, ett&#228; kaikissa vaihtoehdoissa on sek&#228; positiiviset ett&#228; negatiiviset ominaisuutensa. Osa meist&#228; antaa kullekin asialle erilaisen painoarvon tietojensa, uskomustensa, poliittisen vakaumuksensa jne. seikkojen perusteella. Osa ajattelee vain liikennej&#228;rjestelm&#228;&#228;, osa suurempia kokonaisuuksia pitk&#228;lle ulottuvine seurannaisvaikutuksineen. Harvalla meist&#228; on kaikki se tieto, mit&#228; t&#228;llaisten asioiden puimiseen todellisuudessa tarvittaisiin. Sen perusteella, mit&#228; t&#228;lt&#228; foorumilta olen lukenut, per&#228;&#228;nkuuluttamaani tietoa ei monellakaan t&#228;nne kirjoittavalla ole. Mielipiteit&#228; on senkin edest&#228;, ja tokihan niit&#228;kin on mielenkiintoista lukea - ainakin siihen saakka, kunnes joillakin levy jumittuu yhteen kohtaan.
K&#228;ytit vekkulia termi&#228; "Tramwest-hanke". Tosiassa se ei ole hanke, eik&#228; se en&#228;&#228; t&#228;ss&#228; vaiheessa hankkeeksi voisi noustakaan. Se oli omalla tavallaan mielenkiintoinen hahmotelma, joka syntyi oman &#228;&#228;riaineksensa muodostamana. L&#228;nsimaiseen demokratiaan kuuluu varmasti esitell&#228; tuollaisia ep&#228;virallisiakin visioita, ainakin v&#228;rikk&#228;it&#228; keskusteluja TW on poikinut mm. t&#228;ll&#228; foorumilla. Ja TW voi vaikuttaa v&#228;lillisesti er&#228;&#228;nlaisena valmentajana, kun tulevaa (tietenkin t&#228;ysin muunlaista) j&#228;rjestelm&#228;&#228; jatkojalostetaan. Esim. metron mahdollisimman pikainen jatkaminen Matinkyl&#228;st&#228; Kivenlahteen on saanut selv&#228;sti aiempia keskusteluja enemm&#228;n kannatusta ja siin&#228; voisin n&#228;hd&#228; TW:n yhten&#228; vaikuttimena. Matinkyl&#228;&#228;n p&#228;&#228;ttyv&#228;&#228; tynk&#228;metroa pidet&#228;&#228;n tarpeettoman laihana kompromissina my&#246;s metron kannattajien keskuudessa.

----------


## LVi

> Harvalla meistä on kaikki se tieto, mitä tällaisten asioiden puimiseen todellisuudessa tarvittaisiin.


Viisasta tekstiä. Itse asiassa todennäköisesti kenelläkään tällä foorumilla ei ole kaikkea sitä tietoa.

----------


## Kani

> No ei Suomen Keskusta taida helsinkiläisten äänestäjien mielestä olla myöskään kovin Helsinki-myönteinen puolue, näin voisi päätellä täällä saavutetuista "äänisaaliista"...


En ole minkään puolueen jäsen, eikä minulla ole Helsingin keskustan vaalimenestyksen kanssa mitään tekemistä. Arvostamani liikenneasiantuntija Alku tosin on keskustan jäsen, käsittääkseni siksi, että Helsingin vihreissä ei kuuluisaa helsinkiläistä suvaitsevaisuutta erilaisiin mielipiteisiin riittänyt.




> Harvalla meistä on kaikki se tieto, mitä tällaisten asioiden puimiseen todellisuudessa tarvittaisiin.


Siksi suosittelisinkin myös sinua lopettamaan metron laajentamiseen negatiivisesti suhtautuvien leimaamisen Helsinki-vastaisiksi. Tälle keskustelulangalle toivotan nyt hyvää jatkoa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Helsingin vihreissä ei kuuluisaa helsinkiläistä suvaitsevaisuutta erilaisiin mielipiteisiin riittänyt.


Kyllä, tuokin on hyvin Helsinki-myönteisesti sanottu!  :Smile: 



> Siksi suosittelisinkin myös sinua lopettamaan metron laajentamiseen negatiivisesti suhtautuvien leimaamisen Helsinki-vastaisiksi.


Kyllä kirjoittajat jo itse "leimaavat" omat juttunsa kunkin tilanteen mukaan ihan sellaisiksi, miten lukijatkin ne useimmiten näkevät. Kovin monelle ei voi olla epäselvää, että Helsingin kaupungille juridisena henkilönä metron laajentaminen on keskeinen asia. Johdonmukainen tai äänekäs toiminta metron laajentamisen vesittämiseksi on mielestäni Helsinki-vastaista toimintaa (yhdellä tavalla). Yleensä toki Hki- tai PKS-vastaisuudella ymmärretään laajempia maakunnallisia ja valtakunnallisia asetelmia. Olisin voinut selvyyden vuoksi käyttää täsmällismpää ilmaisua "Helsingin linjaa vastustava" yms., koska näissä kahdessa ilmaisutavassa on todellisuudessa ero, joitakin tilanteita ajatellen suurikin ero. Valitettavasti epäonnistuin sanavalinnassani. Tosin en ole ainoa huonosti sanojaan valitseva sen enempää täällä kuin missään muuallakaan...  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kovin monelle ei voi olla epäselvää, että Helsingin kaupungille juridisena henkilönä metron laajentaminen on keskeinen asia.


Mitähän tämä mahtaa tarkoittaa? Ja tarkkaan ottaen, mikä on keskeisen asian merkitys?

Kirjoittaja varmaan tässä ajattelee ja haluaa tarkoittaa, että keskeinen asia on tarpeellinen, hyödyllinen tai jollain tavalla kaupungin parhaaksi. Mutta keskeinen asia voi olla myös kaupungin vahingoksi ja haitaksi.

Esimerkiksi Espoosta Helsinkiin tuleva henkilöautovirta on Helsignin kaupungille keskeinen asia, koska se kuormittaa kaupungin katuverkkoa ja aiheuttaa Helsingin kaupungille ja sen asukkaille sekä kustannuksia että olosuhdehaittoja.

Metron laajentaminen liittyy tähän keskeiseen asiaan sillä tavoin, että investoimalla metroon muutaman sata miljoonaa euroa kaupunkilaisten rahoja tuo henkilöautovirta tulee kasvamaan ja aiheuttamaan paineita kulujen lisääntymiseen metroon menevien rahojen lisäksi. (Liikenteen lisäys on saatu YVA:n tuloksena.) Kulujen lisääntymiseen syntyy paineita esimerkiksi siinä muodossa, että Länsiväylän lisääntyvällä henkilöautoliikenteellä perustellaan keskustatunnelin tarpeellisuutta. 300 miljoonan hanke on jopa kalliimpi kuin länsimetron Helsingin maksuosuus. Eli totta, metron laajentaminen on keskeinen asia. Se haittaa Helsingin kaupunkia ja kaupunkilaisia sekä suoraan että kerrannaisvaikutuksin.




> Johdonmukainen tai äänekäs toiminta metron laajentamisen vesittämiseksi on mielestäni Helsinki-vastaista toimintaa (yhdellä tavalla). Yleensä toki Hki- tai PKS-vastaisuudella ymmärretään laajempia maakunnallisia ja valtakunnallisia asetelmia.


Minun mielestäni Helsinki-vastaista toimintaa on sellainen toiminta, joka tähtää tekoihin, joiden tulokset ovat Helsingille ja helsinkiläisille haitaksi. Raide-YVA osoitti, että länsimetrosta ei ole Helsingille niitä hyötyjä, joita sillä oli väitetty olevan. Sen sijaan siitä on haittoja. Jos siis on länsimetron kannalla, on myös Helsingille ja helsinkiläisille aiheutettavien haittojen kannalla.

Vertailun vuoksi voisi ottaa Pisaran, josta viimeksi tehdyssä selvityksessä todettiin olevan Helsingille hyötyä. Se toi lisää ihmisiä Helsinkiin joukkoliikenteellä. Metron laajentamista kritiikittömästi kannattavat kuitenkin ovat sitä mieltä, että Pisaran sijasta pitää tehdä Töölön metrolinja. Siitä ei ole vastaavaa selvitystä kuin Pisarasta, mutta ei ole vaikea ymmärtää, että Töölön metro ei lyhennä junalla tulevien matka-aikaa eikä vähennä kävelemistä, joten niitä etuja ja niiden vaikutuksia ei Töölön metrolla ole.

Töölön metron tai Pisaran kohdallakin metron laajentaminen on keskeinen asia, joka on Helsingille ja helsinkiläisille vahingoksi ja haitaksi.

Minulla on oma käsitykseni kritiikittömien metron kannattajien motiiveista, mutta haluaisin kuulla ne motiivit kannattajilta itseltään. Vaan siinä käy tavallisesti kuten tämänkin keskustelun kuluessa. Kannattaja joutuu toteamaan itselleen, ettei kestäviä argumentteja ole. Mutta kun ylpeys estää myöntämästä sitä asiaa, ryhdytään haukkumaan sitä, joka on toista mieltä ja jolla on pitävät argumentit.

Toinen tavallinen tapa on, että pitävät argumentit kielletään ja kohta ryhdytään valehtelemaan asioiden olevan toisin kuin mitä niiden on aiemmin todettu olevan. Tätä on tapahtunut juuri kuluneen kevään ja kesän aikana länsimetron kohdalla. Metron kannattajat ovat alkaneet väittää jälleen, että metrolla olisi niitä etuja, joita Raide-YVA:ssakin todettiin siltä puuttuvan. Ja toisaalta kielletään todetut haitat.

Eli väitetään autoilun vähenevän, matka-aikojen lyhenevän ja ympäristöhaittojen pienenevän. Vaikka metromyönteisessä Raide-YVA:ssa on jouduttu toteamaan toisin.

On erikoista, miten on poliittisesti korrektia uskoa tai toistaa valheita ja totuudessa pysyminen on Helsinkivastaista tai seutuvastaista tai mitä hyvänsä, mitä milloinkin toisten mustamaalaamiseksi keksitään.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kirjoittaja varmaan tässä ajattelee ja haluaa tarkoittaa, että keskeinen asia on tarpeellinen, hyödyllinen tai jollain tavalla kaupungin parhaaksi. Mutta keskeinen asia voi olla myös kaupungin vahingoksi ja haitaksi.
> 
> Esimerkiksi Espoosta Helsinkiin tuleva henkilöautovirta on Helsignin kaupungille keskeinen asia, koska se kuormittaa kaupungin katuverkkoa ja aiheuttaa Helsingin kaupungille ja sen asukkaille sekä kustannuksia että olosuhdehaittoja.


Ihan oikein asian sisäistit (tai ainakin tarkoittamallani tavalla...  :Wink:  )



> Eli totta, metron laajentaminen on keskeinen asia. Se haittaa Helsingin kaupunkia ja kaupunkilaisia sekä suoraan että kerrannaisvaikutuksin.


Tuo on taas mielipide, joka edustaa yhtä pientä ääriliikettä. Kunnioitan sitä mielipiteenä mielipiteiden joukossa. Faktat ovat sitten jo kokonaan oma lukunsa. Jos asiat olisivat oikeasti esittämälläsi tavalla, sekä Helsinki että sen lukuisat tähän aihepiiriin liittyvät sidosryhmät suhtautuisivat metroasiaan hieman eri tavoin kuin nyt tekevät.



> Minun mielestäni Helsinki-vastaista toimintaa on sellainen toiminta, joka tähtää tekoihin, joiden tulokset ovat Helsingille ja helsinkiläisille haitaksi.


Tuokin on ihan täyttä asiaa.


> Raide-YVA osoitti, että länsimetrosta ...


Ja Raide-YVAko on tässä jokin Jumalan sana? Jos siinä olisi esitetty päinvastaista, eräs ääriliike väittäisi sen olevan tarkoitushakuinen ja tahallaan metroon päin kallistunut.



> Minulla on oma käsitykseni kritiikittömien metron kannattajien motiiveista, mutta haluaisin kuulla ne motiivit kannattajilta itseltään.


Keitä muuten he mahtavat olla? 


> ...ryhdytään haukkumaan sitä, joka on toista mieltä ja jolla on pitävät argumentit.


No kenellähän niitä pitäviä argumentteja taas mahtaa olla?



> On erikoista, miten on poliittisesti korrektia uskoa tai toistaa valheita ja totuudessa pysyminen on Helsinkivastaista tai seutuvastaista tai mitä hyvänsä, mitä milloinkin toisten mustamaalaamiseksi keksitään.


Millä perusteella Sinun kanssasi eri tavoin ajattelevat ehdottomasti toistavat valheita ja samoin ajattelevat pysyvät totuudessa? Esitin muualla tässä foorumissa, että tämä aihepiiri nyt vain sattuu jakamaan mielipiteitä hieman samaan tapaan kuin uuden ydinvoimalan perustaminen tai vaikkapa EMU-ratkaisu. Isoa asiaa joko kannatetaan tai ollaan kannattamatta. Kaikki uskovat olevansa oikeassa ja toisinaan eri vaihtoehtojen kannattajat jopa perustelevat omat väittämänsä jopa lähes samoin sanoin...  :Wink:  Toisen ratkaisun kannattajat saavat tahtonsa läpi, toisen eivät saa.
Kutakuinkin kaikki täällä esitetyt väittämät metrosta tai sen vaihtoehdoista ja sen / niiden soveltumisesta eri kuljetustarpeisiin pohjautuvat erilaisiin mielikuviin. Varsin harvalla tällä foorumilla käynissä oleviin keskusteluihin osallistuneilla on kaikkea sitä tietoa, mikä näihin isoihin kysymyksiin liittyy. On koko lailla hedelmätöntä esittää omia mielipiteitä ehdottomina totuuksina ja väittää muulla tavoin ajattelvien valehtelevan. Tämä koskee minua itseänikin; kirjoitan tätäkin vain mielipiteenä - en ehdottomana totuutena.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuo on taas mielipide, joka edustaa yht&#228; pient&#228; &#228;&#228;riliikett&#228;. Kunnioitan sit&#228; mielipiteen&#228; mielipiteiden joukossa. Faktat ovat sitten jo kokonaan oma lukunsa.


Mielipiteiden ja faktojen sekoittaminen onkin yksi metron kannattajien menetelm&#228;.

Ei ole mik&#228;&#228;n mielipide, ett&#228; l&#228;nsimetro lis&#228;&#228; Helsinkiin suuntautuvaa henkil&#246;autoilua. Metron kannattajat ovat omassa Raide-YVA:ssaan sen viimeksi todenneet ja my&#246;nt&#228;neet. Ja mutkikkaita liikenne-ennustelaskelmia yksinkertaisemmallakin tavalla asian voi selitt&#228;&#228; j&#228;rkeen k&#228;yv&#228;sti. Metron kannattajille t&#228;m&#228; on tietenkin ik&#228;v&#228; tosiasia, jonka merkityst&#228; yritet&#228;&#228;n v&#228;h&#228;tell&#228; tai kielt&#228;&#228; v&#228;itt&#228;m&#228;ll&#228; sit&#228; vain mielipiteeksi.

On tietenkin mielipide kielt&#228;&#228; ik&#228;v&#228;t tosiasiat. Mutta ne tosiasiat eiv&#228;t siit&#228; miksik&#228;&#228;n muutu.




> Jos asiat olisivat oikeasti esitt&#228;m&#228;ll&#228;si tavalla, sek&#228; Helsinki ett&#228; sen lukuisat t&#228;h&#228;n aihepiiriin liittyv&#228;t sidosryhm&#228;t suhtautuisivat metroasiaan hieman eri tavoin kuin nyt tekev&#228;t.


T&#228;t&#228; suhtautumistahan eiv&#228;t mitk&#228;&#228;n tosiasiat ole muuttaneet eiv&#228;tk&#228; my&#246;sk&#228;&#228;n n&#228;yt&#228; muuttavan. Ihminen toimii t&#228;ss&#228; asiassa kuin uskonnon kanssa: Se, mik&#228; ei uskoa tue, kiellet&#228;&#228;n. Sit&#228; ei haluta kuulla, ei lukea, ei n&#228;hd&#228;.

Er&#228;s kiihke&#228; sdp:t&#228; edustava espoolainen poliitikko oli hiljan l&#228;sn&#228; tilaisuudessa, jossa olisi ollut mahdollisuus saada h&#228;nen uskonsa kyseenalaiseksi asettavaa tietoa. T&#228;m&#228; henkil&#246; ei seurannut esityst&#228;, vaan luki muita papereita ja nouti kahvia ja s&#228;mpyl&#228;&#228;.

Minun mielest&#228;ni t&#228;llainen k&#228;yt&#246;s on typer&#228;&#228; jopa oman asian kannalta. Olisi eduksi tuntea vastakkaiset argumentit, siksi kannattaisi seurata, mit&#228; toisilla on sanottavana.

Mutta on tietenkin kiusallista saada tiet&#228;&#228; olevansa v&#228;&#228;r&#228;ss&#228;. On helpompi pysy&#228; tiedottomana, omien mielipiteiden ja mielikuvien lumoissa, ja uhota omaa asiaansa sill&#228; varmuudella, jonka tiet&#228;m&#228;tt&#246;myys muusta ja asian tuntemattomuus antavat.

Tieto lis&#228;&#228; tuskaa, sanotaan.




> Ja Raide-YVAko on t&#228;ss&#228; jokin Jumalan sana? Jos siin&#228; olisi esitetty p&#228;invastaista, er&#228;s &#228;&#228;riliike v&#228;itt&#228;isi sen olevan tarkoitushakuinen ja tahallaan metroon p&#228;in kallistunut.


Joillekin se tuntuu olevan Jumalan sana ja evankeliumi. Kaikkea siin&#228; ei kuitenkaan voitu v&#228;&#228;ristell&#228;, sill&#228; ty&#246;t&#228; tekev&#228; konsultti ei tohdi sent&#228;&#228;n valehdella aivan p&#228;&#228;tt&#246;mi&#228;, vaikka tilaaja haluaakin j&#228;tt&#228;&#228; olennaisia asioita selvitt&#228;m&#228;tt&#228; ja edellytt&#228;&#228; teht&#228;v&#228;n johtop&#228;&#228;t&#246;ksi&#228; puutteellisen tietom&#228;&#228;r&#228;n perusteella.

Vihjailet &#228;&#228;riliikkeell&#228; varmaankin TramWestiin. Minun lienee turha toistaa t&#228;ss&#228; kaikkea sit&#228;, mit&#228; TramWest-ryhm&#228; on Raide-YVA:sta lausunut. Sen voi lukea www.tramwest.fi -osoitteesta. Jos et siihen usko, odotan perusteltuja ja kiistattomia selityksi&#228; siit&#228;, miksi esim. lausuntomme on virheellinen tai valheellinen.

Perusteeksi ei k&#228;y se, mit&#228; Uudenmaan ymp&#228;rist&#246;keskus on asiasta lausunut. Uskallan t&#228;ss&#228; julkisesti sanoa, ettei UYK:lla ole ollut tarvittavaa osaamista ja tiet&#228;myst&#228; Raide-YVA:n arvioimiseksi. Jos sill&#228; on ollut, se on muotoillut lausuntonsa poliittisesta painostuksesta. Kirjoitan t&#228;m&#228;nkin omalla nimell&#228;ni, joten minulla on oltava hyvin vahvat perusteet toisin kuin niill&#228;, jotka eiv&#228;t uskalla paljastaa henkil&#246;&#228;&#228;n.




> Keit&#228; muuten he mahtavat olla? No kenell&#228;h&#228;n niit&#228; pit&#228;vi&#228; argumentteja taas mahtaa olla?


Kritiikitt&#246;mi&#228; metron kannattajia ovat monet poliitikot ja useat virkamiehet, asian harrastajat ja Joukkoliikennefoorumille kirjoittajat.

Pit&#228;vi&#228; argumentteja on minulla ja TramWest-ryhm&#228;ll&#228;, monilla virkamiehill&#228;, poliitikoilla ja liikenteen ja kaupunkisuunnittelun asiantuntijoilla. My&#246;s monilla t&#228;lle foorumille kirjoittavilla.




> Mill&#228; perusteella Sinun kanssasi eri tavoin ajattelevat ehdottomasti toistavat valheita ja samoin ajattelevat pysyv&#228;t totuudessa?


Minun mielest&#228;ni t&#228;ss&#228;kin paljastuu metron kannattajille tyypillinen ajattelutapa. T&#228;rke&#228;t&#228; on se, kuka jotain sanoo. Ei se, mit&#228; sanotaan. T&#228;m&#228; on tietysti tarpeen, koska asiaperusteita ei ole. Ei j&#228;&#228; muuta kuin auktoriteettiusko.

En v&#228;it&#228;, ett&#228; pit&#228;&#228; ajatella samalla tavalla kuin min&#228; tai jos ei ajattele, on v&#228;&#228;r&#228;ss&#228; tai jopa valehtelee. Ei minulla henkil&#246;n&#228; ole mit&#228;&#228;n merkityst&#228;. Asiat ratkaisevat.

T&#228;st&#228;h&#228;n oli kysymys siin&#228;, ett&#228; alat puhua poliittisesta puolueesta ja puoluetuesta ja tarkoituksenasi on loata henkil&#246;, jotta siten henkil&#246;n esitt&#228;m&#228;t asiat menett&#228;isiv&#228;t merkityksens&#228; my&#246;s.

On tietenkin kiusallista, kun nimimerkki&#228; k&#228;ytt&#228;v&#228;&#228;n ei voi soveltaa t&#228;t&#228; "v&#228;&#228;r&#228;n profeetan" ideaa. Siksi varmaankin nimimerkin k&#228;ytt&#246; joitain kiusaa.




> Esitin muualla t&#228;ss&#228; foorumissa, ett&#228; t&#228;m&#228; aihepiiri nyt vain sattuu jakamaan mielipiteit&#228; hieman samaan tapaan kuin uuden ydinvoimalan perustaminen tai vaikkapa EMU-ratkaisu. Isoa asiaa joko kannatetaan tai ollaan kannattamatta. Kaikki uskovat olevansa oikeassa ja toisinaan eri vaihtoehtojen kannattajat jopa perustelevat omat v&#228;itt&#228;m&#228;ns&#228; jopa l&#228;hes samoin sanoin...  Toisen ratkaisun kannattajat saavat tahtonsa l&#228;pi, toisen eiv&#228;t saa.


T&#228;m&#228; on demokratian Damokleen miekka (menik&#246; vertaus oikein?). Demokratia on hyv&#228; asia siin&#228;, ett&#228; sit&#228; on vaikeampi v&#228;&#228;rink&#228;ytt&#228;&#228; vallanhimon ja oman edun tavoittelussa kuin diktatuuria. Mutta silloin kun demokratian v&#228;&#228;rink&#228;ytt&#246; onnistuu, se on paljon pahempaa kuin diktatuuri. Diktaattorin voi kaataa kohtalaisen helposti, mutta kansanosan vallank&#228;yt&#246;n lopettaminen on todella vaikeata.




> Kutakuinkin kaikki t&#228;&#228;ll&#228; esitetyt v&#228;itt&#228;m&#228;t metrosta tai sen vaihtoehdoista ja sen / niiden soveltumisesta eri kuljetustarpeisiin pohjautuvat erilaisiin mielikuviin.


Nyt rohkenen v&#228;itt&#228;&#228;, ett&#228; olet joko v&#228;&#228;r&#228;ss&#228; tahallasi tai et ymm&#228;rr&#228; kaikkia asioita. Tai et ymm&#228;rr&#228; mielikuvan ja tosiasian eroa, mist&#228; taisin jo aiemmin mainita.

Sanotaan nyt vaikka n&#228;in, ett&#228; on mielipide, onko ik&#228;v&#228;&#228; vaihtaa metrosta bussiin, jolloin pit&#228;&#228; k&#228;vell&#228;, kiivet&#228; portaita ja odottaa 15 minuuttia. Yksi sanoo, ettei se h&#228;nt&#228; mitenk&#228;&#228;n kiusaa. Toinen sanoo, ett&#228; se on eritt&#228;in ik&#228;v&#228;&#228; ja ottaa mieluummin k&#228;ytt&#246;&#246;n oman auton. T&#228;ss&#228; olen kuvaillut kaksi mielikuvaa ja mielipidett&#228; samasta asiasta. Tosiasiat pysyv&#228;t molemmissa samana: nousu metrosta, k&#228;veleminen, portaat, odottaminen 15 minuuttia.

Esimerkiksi asukastilaisuuksissa n&#228;kee, miten metron kannattaja ja joukkoliikenteen k&#228;ytt&#228;j&#228; suhtautuvat t&#228;h&#228;n asiaan. Metron kannattaja ensisijaisesti kielt&#228;&#228;, ett&#228; joutuu odottamaan ja k&#228;velem&#228;&#228;n ja toissijaisesti sanoo, ettei sill&#228; ole mit&#228;&#228;n merkityst&#228;. Joukkoliikenteen k&#228;ytt&#228;j&#228; sanoo, ett&#228; vaihtaminen on ik&#228;v&#228;&#228; ja suoralla bussilla matkustaminen on mukavampi ja parempi vaihtoehto. Sek&#228; nopeampi, koska tuota ylim&#228;&#228;r&#228;ist&#228; aikaa ei siin&#228; kulu.




> Varsin harvalla t&#228;ll&#228; foorumilla k&#228;yniss&#228; oleviin keskusteluihin osallistuneilla on kaikkea sit&#228; tietoa, mik&#228; n&#228;ihin isoihin kysymyksiin liittyy. On koko lailla hedelm&#228;t&#246;nt&#228; esitt&#228;&#228; omia mielipiteit&#228; ehdottomina totuuksina ja v&#228;itt&#228;&#228; muulla tavoin ajattelvien valehtelevan. T&#228;m&#228; koskee minua itse&#228;nikin; kirjoitan t&#228;t&#228;kin vain mielipiteen&#228; - en ehdottomana totuutena.


Joillain meist&#228; on asiasta aika lailla tietoa, mutta toisille tuntuu olevan mahdotonta hyv&#228;ksy&#228; sit&#228; asiaa. Minusta - t&#228;m&#228; siis on mielipide - on oikein sanoa suoraan, jos joku valehtelee. Seuraava lause ei ole en&#228;&#228; mielipidett&#228;, vaan faktaa: Valehtelulla luodaan virheellisi&#228; tai totuuden vastaisia mielikuvia niille, jotka eiv&#228;t ole asiantuntijoita vaan ovat toisten asiantuntemuksen varassa.

Koko metroprosessissa on kysymys samasta asiasta. Toisin kuin t&#228;m&#228; "harmiton" keskustelu t&#228;ll&#228; foorumilla, metroprosessissa on tavoitteena joidenkin poliittinen ja joidenkin toisten rahallinen etu sek&#228; kaupunkilaisten sek&#228; rahallinen ett&#228; jokap&#228;iv&#228;iseen liikkumiseen liittyv&#228; vahinko.

Minusta pelk&#228;st&#228;&#228;n se, miten metron kannattajat ovat suhtautuneet TramWestiin osoittaa, ett&#228; he ovat ajamassa asiaansa kest&#228;m&#228;tt&#246;min perustein. He tiet&#228;v&#228;t itse, ett&#228; heid&#228;n perusteensa eiv&#228;t kest&#228;. Siksi TramWesti&#228; pit&#228;&#228; v&#228;h&#228;tell&#228; ja se pit&#228;&#228; yritt&#228;&#228; pit&#228;&#228; piilossa.

En min&#228; vastusta metroa, vaan sit&#228;, ettei metrosta, sen vaikutuksista ja vaihtoehdoista puhuta totta. Demokratian henkeen kuuluu, ett&#228; on oikeus valita kalliimpi ja huonompi, ja se on hyv&#228;ksytt&#228;v&#228;, jos valintaa teht&#228;ess&#228; on tiedetty ett&#228; valitaan kalliimpi ja huonompi. N&#228;in ei ole tapahtumassa l&#228;nsimetron kohdalla.

Avoimeen ja vapaaseen tiedonv&#228;litykseen kuuluu kertoa asioista ennakkokritiikitt&#246;m&#228;sti kaikki mahdollinen tieto, mutta sit&#228; ei t&#228;ss&#228; asiassa tehd&#228;. Tiedonv&#228;lityksen puolueellisuutta osoittaa pelk&#228;st&#228;&#228;n se, kuinka suuri m&#228;&#228;r&#228; artikkeleita, uutisia ja palstamillimetrej&#228; on k&#228;ytetty metron kehumiseen kritiikin rajoittuessa k&#228;yt&#228;nn&#246;ss&#228; muutamaan yleis&#246;osastokirjoitukseen.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mielipiteiden ja faktojen sekoittaminen onkin yksi metron kannattajien menetelmä.


Eiköhän se ole ihan inhimillinen ominaisuus, johon sorrutaan lukuisissa  muissakin kiistakysymyksissä, oltiinpa sitten kannattajien tai vastustajien leirissä. Viittaan näillä muilla kiistakysymyksillä taas vaikkapa viidenteen ydinvoimalaan silloin aikanaanTokkopa metrohenkiset ihmiset ovat sen ihmeellisempiä kuin muut.


> Ei ole mikään mielipide, että länsimetro lisää Helsinkiin suuntautuvaa henkilöautoilua. Metron kannattajat ovat omassa Raide-YVA:ssaan sen viimeksi todenneet ja myöntäneet.


Jos se tosiaan olikin metron kannattajien YVA, niin siinä tapauksessa olisikin mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten he olisivat arvioineet vastaavan kehityksen siinä tilanteessa, että metron sijaan olisikin rakennettu ensimmäinen vaihe monihaaraisesta pikaraitiotiestä. Oma veikkaukseni on, että henkilöautoilun olisi arvioitu lisääntyvän vielä enemmän  :Wink:  


> Metron kannattajallie tämä on tietenkin ikävä tosiasia, jonka merkitystä yritetään vähätellä tai kieltää väittämällä sitä vain mielipiteeksi.


Eivätköhän nuo asiat muutu tosiasioiksi (tai toteutumattomiksi asioiksi) vasta sitten, kun se raideyhteys on oikeasti käytössä. Ja kuten olen todennut, raideyhteyden ollessa metro sitä olisi ehdottomasti jatkettava Kivenlahteen saakka, sillä Matinkylään päättyminen olisi pidemmän päälle varsin välttävä kompromissi. Omalta osaltaan tämän (toivottavasti) väliaikaisen järjestelyn käsittämät runsaat vaihdolliset matkat varmasti vaikuttivat YVAankin tavalla, joka tuli esille.


> Ihminen toimii tässä asiassa kuin uskonnon kanssa: Se, mikä ei uskoa tue, kielletään. Sitä ei haluta kuulla, ei lukea, ei nähdä. On helpompi pysyä tiedottomana, omien mielipiteiden ja mielikuvien lumoissa, ja uhota omaa asiaansa sillä varmuudella, jonka tietämättömyys muusta ja asian tuntemattomuus antavat. Mutta on tietenkin kiusallista saada tietää olevansa väärässä.


Mutta kuten todettu, edellä kerrottu koskee yhtä lailla asianomaisen hankkeen vastustajia kuin kannattajia. On täysin hedelmätöntä osoittaa sormella vain toista osapuolta. 


> Tästähän oli kysymys siinä, että alat puhua poliittisesta puolueesta ja puoluetuesta ja tarkoituksenasi on loata henkilö, jotta siten henkilön esittämät asiat menettäisivät merkityksensä myös.


No mistäs tuon nyt keksit? Otin vain yhden esimerkin siitä, mihin veroeuroja menee. En ole mitenkään yksiselitteisesti puoluetukijärjestelmää vastaan. Tunnen paljon politiikan piirissä toimivia henkilöitä enkä pidä heitä millään tapaa huonompina (tai parempina) kuin muita ihmisiä (poliittisen toimintansa takia). Viittaamasi henkilö vaikuttaa vain itse siihen, miten hänen esittämiinsä asioihin suhtaudutaan. Politiikan piirissä voi varmasti hankkia itselleen positiivisenkin imagon. Miksi et usko Kanin pystyvän herättämään myönteisiä mielleyhtymiä tältä osin? 


> Joillain meistä on asiasta aika lailla tietoa,


Omalta osaltani olen joutunut toteamaan, että mitä enemmän tiedän, sitä yksiselitteisemmin tajuan, kuinka vähän todellisuudessa tiedän.  :Wink:  


> on oikeus valita kalliimpi ja huonompi, ja se on hyväksyttävä, jos valintaa tehtäessä on tiedetty että valitaan kalliimpi ja huonompi.


Nyt vain ei näytä olevan yksimielisyyttä (edes tällä palstalla) siitä, mikä on kokonaistaloudellisesti kerrannaisvaikutuksineen kalliimpi tai sitten huonompi. Erilaisia mielipiteitä kyllä löytyy senkin edestä Omien mielipiteiden esittäminen faktoina ei kuitenkaan tuo ratkaisua asiaan, kuten on jo monesti todettu. Vaikka tietäisi kuinka paljon.  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos se tosiaan olikin metron kannattajien YVA, niin siinä tapauksessa olisikin mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten he olisivat arvioineet vastaavan kehityksen siinä tilanteessa, että metron sijaan olisikin rakennettu ensimmäinen vaihe monihaaraisesta pikaraitiotiestä. Oma veikkaukseni on, että henkilöautoilun olisi arvioitu lisääntyvän vielä enemmän


Tämähän mekin olisi TramWest-ryhmässä haluttu nähdä. Itse asiassa sitä on vaadittu jo 1980-luvun lopulta lähtien, mutta koskaan sitä ei ole suostuttu tekemään. Niilo Järvluoma YTV:stä esitti keväällä, että vuonna 1984 YTV:ssä tehty pienimuotoinen ja pintapuolinen selvitys riittää ja on pätevä edelleen. Jos näin on, miksi metroa on täytynyt tutkia monta kertaa sen jälkeen?

Kuten jo edellisessä viestissäni sanoin, minä uskon että metron kannattajat eivät halua eivätkä vapaaehtoisesti tule koskaan selvittämään nykyaikaisin periaattein toteutettua raideliikennettä, koska he kuten minäkin tietävät ilman perusteellistakin tutkimista, että kaikenlainen metron jatkaminen kokisi siinä murskatappion. Jos asia olisi toisin, he olisivat voineet sen selvityksen tehdä jo Raide-YVA:n yhteydessä.




> Eivätköhän nuo asiat muutu tosiasioiksi (tai toteutumattomiksi asioiksi) vasta sitten, kun se raideyhteys on oikeasti käytössä.


Silloin kun rahat on metroon tuhlattu, on myöhäistä enää todeta, että autoilu lisääntyi ja metroa ei olisi pitänyt rakentaa.

Siksi toiseksi tämä asia on kokemuksesta tiedossa jo nyt Itä-Helsingistä. H:gin KSV:n omat tilastot osoittavat, että metro ei vähentänyt autoilua Itä-Helsingistä keskustaan. Kun tämän asian ennustaa myös paras mahdollinen käytössä oleva laskentatapa länsimetron kohdalla, miksi pitäisi uskoa, ettei asia kuitenkaan ole niin?




> Mutta kuten todettu, edellä kerrottu koskee yhtä lailla asianomaisen hankkeen vastustajia kuin kannattajia. On täysin hedelmätöntä osoittaa sormella vain toista osapuolta.


En voi puhua kuin itsestäni sekä henkiöistä, jotka tunnen. Jos en olisi perehtynyt kaikkeen metron kannattajien kirjoittamaan ja sanomaan, minulla ei olisi argumentteja heitä vastaan.

Ero minun ja metonkannattajien välillä on siinä, että minulla ei ole tarvetta sulkea silmiä ja korvia siinä pelossa, että uskoni horjuisi. Koska minulla ei ole uskoa vaan tietoa. Ne ovat eri asiat.




> Politiikan piirissä voi varmasti hankkia itselleen positiivisenkin imagon. Miksi et usko Kanin pystyvän herättämään myönteisiä mielleyhtymiä tältä osin?


Petri Pentikäinen on Suomenmaa-lehden toimittaja. Suomenmaa on Keskustapuolueen lehti, mutta se ei tee Pentikäisestä poliitikkoa. Siitä huolimatta, että Pentikäinen yritti poliitikoksi, mutta ei vaaleissa menestynyt.

Minulla on Pentikäisestä hyvin myönteinen imago jo monien vuosien takaa. Ja se imago minulla oli myös silloin, kun Pentikäinen nuorena harrastajana teki Kohtauslappu-lehteä, jossa oli ironiaa minusta itsestänikin. Se ja muu mitä Pentikäinen kirjoitti, oli minusta älykästä ja taitavaa, ja näitä ominaisuuksia sekä täysin korrektia journalismia Pentikäinen osoittaa nykyisessä työssäänkin. Kuin myös tälle foorumille kirjoittamissaan jutuissa.

En pidä asiattomana Pentikäistä, vaan Rattivaunun vihjailevaa kirjoitusta Keskustapuolueen puoluetuen käytöstä. Mutta ehkä se osa tästä ketjusta tuli jo loppuun käsitellyksi asianosaisten osalta.




> Nyt vain ei näytä olevan yksimielisyyttä (edes tällä palstalla) siitä, mikä on kokonaistaloudellisesti kerrannaisvaikutuksineen kalliimpi tai sitten huonompi.


Minun onkin vaikea ymmärtää, mitä erimielisyyttä edes voi olla siitä, onko puoli miljardia euroa enemmän rahaa kuin 300 miljoonaa tai 50 miljoonaa tai onko suurempi numero matka-ajan pituudessa enemmän kuin pienempi numero. Tai onko suurempi autojen lukumäärä enemmän autoja kuin pienempi autojen lukumäärä.




> Erilaisia mielipiteitä kyllä löytyy senkin edestä Omien mielipiteiden esittäminen faktoina ei kuitenkaan tuo ratkaisua asiaan, kuten on jo monesti todettu. Vaikka tietäisi kuinka paljon.


Eivät nuo Raide-YVA:sta poimitut numerot mitään mielipiteitä ole. Miksi siitäkin pitää jankata!

Minun näkemykseni on, että Raide-YVA:n jälkeen viimeistään on nähty, että asiatiedolla ei ole mitään arvoa länsimetrokeskustelussa. Kun Raide-YVA:n ainoa merkittävä tulos oli, että kaikista ponnisteluista huolimatta ei voitu peittää sitä, että länsimetrolle asetetut lupaukset eivät toteudu, kiihkeimmät länsimetron puolustajat yksinkertaisesti jättävät huomiotta nämä asiat. Sen sijaan he toistavat entistä liturgiaansa väittäen, että länsimetro tekee asioita, joita Raide-YVA:ssa todettiin, että se ei tee. Tai ovat muuten vain sitä mieltä, että länsimetro vain on rakennettava, maksoi mitä maksoi ja vaikutti mitä vaikutti. Se on toki mielipide, että haluaa länsimetron oli sillä sitten perusteita tai ei. Mutta älä sotke sitä asiatietoon.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Miksi metroa on täytynyt tutkia monta kertaa sen jälkeen?  Kuten jo edellisessä viestissäni sanoin, minä uskon että metron kannattajat eivät halua eivätkä vapaaehtoisesti tule koskaan selvittämään nykyaikaisin periaattein toteutettua raideliikennettä


Ehkäpä kisassa parhaiten pärjännyt vaihtoehto herätti laajempaakin mielenkiintoa eikä kehnoiten menestyneitä vaihtoehtoja pidetty enää ajankohtaisina.


> Silloin kun rahat on metroon tuhlattu, on myöhäistä enää todeta, että autoilu lisääntyi ja metroa ei olisi pitänyt rakentaa.


Entä jos autoilu ei sittenkään olisi lisääntynyt? Kuka lopulta tietää, miten mm. polttoaineiden hintojen kehitys on vaikuttanut autoiluun esim. vuoteen 2036 mennessä? Metroa (tai sen vaihtoehtoista muunlaista raideyhteyttä) ei kuitenkaan rakenneta vain sen ensimmäisen vaiheen valmistumispäivää eikä sitä vastaavaa hetkellistä tilannetta varten.


> Siksi toiseksi tämä asia on kokemuksesta tiedossa jo nyt Itä-Helsingistä. H:gin KSV:n omat tilastot osoittavat, että metro ei vähentänyt autoilua Itä-Helsingistä keskustaan.


Mietipä, kuinka paljon lisää väkeä on muuttanut Itä-Helsinkiin sitten metron käyttöönoton. Miten mahtaisivat olla asiat esim. Itäväylällä, mikäli metroa tosiaan ei olisi rakennettu?


> Koska minulla ei ole uskoa vaan tietoa.


Noin varmasti kaikki haluaisivat sanoa omalta osaltaan. Eiköhän se ole paras juttu, että jokaisella on sekä uskoa että tietoa, ja pitävät langat käsissä niiden(kin) osalta?  :Wink:  


> Minulla on Pentikäisestä hyvin myönteinen imago jo monien vuosien takaa. Ja se imago minulla oli myös silloin, kun Pentikäinen nuorena harrastajana teki Kohtauslappu-lehteä, jossa oli ironiaa minusta itsestänikin. Se ja muu mitä Pentikäinen kirjoitti, oli minusta älykästä ja taitavaa, ja näitä ominaisuuksia sekä täysin korrektia journalismia Pentikäinen osoittaa nykyisessä työssäänkin.


Täysin samaa mieltä. Hyvä tyyppi monellakin tapaa. Riippumatta siitä, mitä hän minusta ajattelee tai sanoo. Tuomas Jokinen pelleilykin on varsin anteeksiannettavaa, vaikka jonkun mielestä ehkä vähän lapsellista.


> En pidä asiattomana Pentikäistä, vaan Rattivaunun vihjailevaa kirjoitusta Keskustapuolueen puoluetuen käytöstä.


Sanoin jo viime kerralla, että minulla ei ole mitään nykyistä puoluetukikäytäntöä vastaan. Alkujaan toin esille vain asioiden synnyttämiä mielleyhtymiä. Taisi käydä kuten vanhassa sananlaskussa: Se koira älähtää johon kalikka kalahtaa.  :Wink:  


> Eivät nuo Raide-YVA:sta poimitut numerot mitään mielipiteitä ole.


Mutta se, miten itse kukin soveltaa niitä numeroita omissa analyyseissään tai muissa pähkäilyissään, pohjautuu sekä tietoon että mielikuviin. Sen perusteella, mitä olen tälläkin palstalla esiintyneitä kirjoituksia lukemalla havainnut, niin mielikuvilla on ollut kiistatta merkittävin rooli.


> Minun onkin vaikea ymmärtää, mitä erimielisyyttä edes voi olla siitä, onko puoli miljardia euroa enemmän rahaa kuin 300 miljoonaa tai 50 miljoonaa tai onko suurempi numero matka-ajan pituudessa enemmän kuin pienempi numero. Tai onko suurempi autojen lukumäärä enemmän autoja kuin pienempi autojen lukumäärä.


Alun perin lainaamassasi asiayhteydessä puhuttiin myös kerrannaisvaikutuksista (joita on paljon  ja nimenomaan - muitakin kuin mainitsemasi oletetut autojen määrät). Lisäksi sitä paljon puhuttua erimielisyyttä näyttää olevan asioiden painottamisessa. Ja osa tuntuu tulkitsevan asioita sillä tavalla, että metroyhteyden saavuttaessa Matinkylän Länsimetro olisi lopullisesti valmis. Sehän on siinä vaiheessa vasta aluillaan, vaikka puoli miljardia onkin satsattu.  :Wink:  Isoissa ympyröissä pelataan isoilla panoksilla, ei se sen kummempaa ole. Mikäli kaikki menee suunnitelmien mukaan, niin ehkä noin neljännesvuosisadan kuluttua Länsimetrokin palkitaan. Silloin voinemme perustaa aiheelle oman viestiketjunsa, jonne senhetkinen moderaattori voi halutessaan siirtää osia mm. tästäkin viestiketjusta.  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ehkäpä kisassa parhaiten pärjännyt vaihtoehto herätti laajempaakin mielenkiintoa eikä kehnoiten menestyneitä vaihtoehtoja pidetty enää ajankohtaisina.


Sellaista kisaa nimitetään sopupeliksi, jossa tulos päätetään ennakolta. Jos juoksukilpailussa voittajaksi sovittu on ainoa joka saa juosta ja muut pannaan konttaamaan, niin pitäisikö uskoa, että peli on reilua ja konttaajat konttaavat vain siksi, että se on heidän kohdallaan nopein ja juoksemista nopeampi etenemistapa.




> Entä jos autoilu ei sittenkään olisi lisääntynyt?


Miksi spekuloida sillä, että mitä jos historia olisikin ollut toisenlainen?

En minäkään perustele nykyaikaista raideliikennettä vanhanaikaista metroa paremmaksi sillä perusteella, että jos Castrénin pikaraitiotie olisi rakennettu Itä-Helsinkiin, se olisi voitu alkuperäisistä suunnitelmista poiketen laajentaa haaroittamalla, kun rakentaminen olisi levinnyt alkuperäistä suunnitelmaa laajemmalle ja yhdestä ratalinjasta etäälle. Liityntäliikenteen ongelmathan olivat runkolinjasta jo tuttuja, joten huono liityntäliikenne olisi vältetty. Ja kehämäinen joukkoliikennekin olisi rakennettu luontevasti samaan aikaan kuin tehtiin kehätiet. Ja niinpä pk-seudun joukkoliikenteen käyttöosuus ei olisikaan laskenut 70 %:sta alle 40 %:n.

Eurooppa on täynnä esimerkkejä siitä, mitä on oikeasti tapahtunut kun jotain on tehty oikeasti. Niistä voi ottaa opiksi ja myös otan. On tarpeeksi näyttöä siitä, että raskaalla tunnelirakentamisella ja suljetuilla metrojärjestelmillä ei joukkoliikenteen käyttö edisty vaan jää maantason ratkaisuja alhaisemmaksi. Se näkyy myös yleisenä trendinä, jossa metrojen rakentaminen on jäänyt marginaali-ilmiöksi nykyaikaisten raitioteiden rakentamiseen verrattuna.




> Kuka lopulta tietää, miten mm. polttoaineiden hintojen kehitys on vaikuttanut autoiluun esim. vuoteen 2036 mennessä?


Eihän tätä ole arvioitu Raide-YVA:ssakaan. Jos arvioidaan, TramWest parantaa johtoasemaansa vain entisestään, koska siinä on bussiliikenteen osuus kaikkein vähäisin ja selkeästi vähemmän kuin Raide-YVA:n järjestelmissä.




> Mietipä, kuinka paljon lisää väkeä on muuttanut Itä-Helsinkiin sitten metron käyttöönoton. Miten mahtaisivat olla asiat esim. Itäväylällä, mikäli metroa tosiaan ei olisi rakennettu?


Kun katsotaan Kulosaaren sillan matkustajamääriä sekä joukkoliikenteessä että autoissa, nähdään, että Itä-Helsingin väestömäärän kasvun tuoma liikenteen kasvu on suuntautunut Kehä 1:lle ja nimenomaan autoiluna - koska metrosta ei ole liikenteen kasvun hoitamiseksi mitään apua ja keskusta ei vedä henkilöautoja enempää nykyään kuin ennen metroakaan.

1990-luvun alussa metromatkustajien määrä jopa laski ja autoilu kasvoi. 1990-luvun loppuvuosien tilastot puuttuvat, Vuosaaren haaran avaamisen jälkeinen tilastovuosi 1998 on ainoa, jolloin joukkoliikenteenteen matkamäärä on selvästi suurempi kuin vuosina 1979-1981, jolloin liikenne hoidettiin vielä pelkästään suorilla busseilla.


Väki ei muuta mihinkään metron vuoksi, vaan sinne, minne kaavoitetaan ja rakennetaan asuntoja. Helsinki on tietenkin kaavoittanut asuntorakentamista kalliin metronsa varrelle, jotta metroon saataisiin matkustajia. Suuren osan rakentamisesta kaupunki on hoitanut itse, kun itse asuntonsa maksavia ei ole kiinnostanut kerrostaloasuminen tonteille, jotka on kaavoitettu metroradan perusteella. Tämä on ollut tilanne jopa sellaisilla rakennuspaikoilla, joita pidän itse laadukkaina ja joihin on syntynyt minun mielestäni viihtyisää lähiörakentamista. Mutta koska liikenneyhteydet ovat oikeasti huonot liityntäliikenteen vuoksi, ymmärrän alueiden huonon menekin syyn.




> Noin varmasti kaikki haluaisivat sanoa omalta osaltaan. Eiköhän se ole paras juttu, että jokaisella on sekä uskoa että tietoa, ja pitävät langat käsissä niiden(kin) osalta?


Parasta on, että kukin esittää sen tietonsa eikä uskonkappaleita. 




> Mutta se, miten itse kukin soveltaa niitä numeroita omissa analyyseissään tai muissa pähkäilyissään, pohjautuu sekä tietoon että mielikuviin. Sen perusteella, mitä olen tälläkin palstalla esiintyneitä kirjoituksia lukemalla havainnut, niin mielikuvilla on ollut kiistatta merkittävin rooli.


Minua ei huolestuta se, että tällä keskustelupalstalla tapellaan mielikuvista. Vaan se, että aseman tuomalla auktoriteetilla esitetään mielikuvia ja omia toiveita totuuksina, vaikka asiatietokin on tiedossa.

Tällä tarkoitan esim. sitä, että virkamiehet ja poliitikot kirjoittavat ja sanovat lausunnoissaan länsimetron olevan välttämätön, vähentävän autoilua ja parantavan ympäristöä tai nopeuttavan joukkoliikennematkustamista, kun tiedetään, että kaikki tuo on valhetta. Jopa heidän itsensä sorvaaman Raide-YVA:n perusteella. Näitä mielikuvia voi lukea esim. Espoon rakennus- ja ympäristölautakuntien länsimetrolausunnoista ja Loukon esittelytekstistä Espoon kh:lle.

Viime mainitussa tekstissä minusta on huippua se, että Loukon mukaan Espoon kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta olisi ollut yksiselitteisesti tunnelimetron kannalla, kun lautakunta piti sitä nimenomaan huonona kaupunkisuunnittelun kannalta.




> Alun perin lainaamassasi asiayhteydessä puhuttiin myös kerrannaisvaikutuksista (joita on paljon  ja nimenomaan - muitakin kuin mainitsemasi oletetut autojen määrät).


Totta. Länsimetrolla on negatiivisia kerrannaisvaikutuksia huomattavasti enemmän ja vakavammissa asioissa kuin vain Ruoholahteen tulevan henkilöautomäärän kasvussa. Merkittävin ja suurin haitta minun mielestäni on se, mihin Espoon ksltk:kin puuttui, eli vaikutus kaupunkirakenteeseen.

Jos länsimetro tehdään, se estää meillä käytössä olevaan maankäytön tehokkuuteen soveltuvan joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen Espoossa samalla tavoin kuin se on estänyt sen Itä-Helsingissä. Ja se puolestaan tarkoittaa sitä, että pk-seutua rakennetaan edelleen henkilöautoiluun perustuvaksi. Tämä tukee seuturakenteen hajaantumista edelleen, ja joukkoliikenteen mahdollisuudet heikkenevät yhä kuten tähänkin asti. Koska senhän me kaikki kai myönnämme, että pelloille ja metsiin syntyvät omakotialueet tai yksittäiset omakotitalot ovat käytännössä mahdottomia joukkoliikenteelle.




> Ja osa tuntuu tulkitsevan asioita sillä tavalla, että metroyhteyden saavuttaessa Matinkylän Länsimetro olisi lopullisesti valmis. Sehän on siinä vaiheessa vasta aluillaan, vaikka puoli miljardia onkin satsattu.


Aivan. Puolen miljardin investoinnilla on vasta pilattu nykyinen hyvin toimiva joukkoliikenne Etelä-Espoossa. Eikö se nyt ole jo riittävän typerää rahan käyttöä välittämättä edes siitä, että halvemmalla saisi nykyistä paremman raideliikenteen, joka Kivenlahden lisäksi ulottuisi vielä pidemmälle ja laajemmalle?




> Isoissa ympyröissä pelataan isoilla panoksilla, ei se sen kummempaa ole.


Ja toisten rahoilla ja päivittäisen elämän hankaloittamisella. Eihän se sen kummempaa ole, sillä ne päättäjät kulkevat kuitenkin taksilla - kaupungin piikkiin.




> Mikäli kaikki menee suunnitelmien mukaan, niin ehkä noin neljännesvuosisadan kuluttua Länsimetrokin palkitaan.


Ja se olisi aivan yhtä pätevä ja asiantunteva palkinto kuin tämä, josta nykyinen viestiketju alkoi. Sillä varmuudella, jonka tietämättömyys ja asiantuntemattomuus antavat.

Mutta se tietohan lisäisi tuskaa. Siksi meitä pidetään täällä pimennossa siitä kaikesta kehityksestä ja kokemuksesta, joka joukkoliikennettä on muualla Euroopassa vienyt eteenpäin. 1960-luvun opit ja Smith-Polvinen riittäköön täällä. Mutta ilmeisesti me olemmekin niin tyhmiä, ettemme parempaa ansaitsekaan.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Koska minulla ei ole uskoa vaan tietoa.


LOL. "Tietoina" esittelet samoja vanhoja juttujasi, jotka olet kertonut jo moneen kertaan ja jotka on jo kertaalleen ammuttu alas. Mutta jos usko on vankka, niin sehän ei haittaa, vaan samoja juttuja pitää toistella edelleen.

Suurin osa Helsingin väestöstä taitaa kyllä olla jotenkin uskovaista Helsingissä valittuun joukkoliikenteen linjaan, koska parjaamisestasi huolimatta he käyttävät joukkoliikennettä paljon ja joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste on kansainvälisesti vertailtuna korkea.

----------


## Antero Alku

> LOL. "Tietoina" esittelet samoja vanhoja juttujasi, jotka olet kertonut jo moneen kertaan ja jotka on jo kertaalleen ammuttu alas.


Tämänkin väitteen olen lukenut ja tilastoa tekemättä luultavasti samoilta kirjoittajilta jo monet kerrat. Olen ehkä yhtä usein pyytänyt esittämään, mikä on väärin tai valehtelua, ei vaan ole koskaan käynyt selville.




> Mutta jos usko on vankka, niin sehän ei haittaa, vaan samoja juttuja pitää toistella edelleen.


Aivan. Näin se käy metromafialta. Vaikka omat koirat purevat Raide-YVA:ssa ja "ampuvat alas" kärkiperustelut, ei se mitään. Sama laulu jatkuu ihan kuin mitään Raide-YVA:aa ei olisi tehtykään.

Tiedosta ei tarvitse vakuutella kuten uskosta, onko se vankkaa vai ei. Tieto joko on tietoa tai sitten se ei ole.

Uskovaiselle tieto vain on ongelma, sillä uskovaisen täytyy valita, uskooko hän tietoon vai ei. Monella tavalla voi elämänsä tehdä vaikeaksi.




> Suurin osa Helsingin väestöstä taitaa kyllä olla jotenkin uskovaista Helsingissä valittuun joukkoliikenteen linjaan, koska parjaamisestasi huolimatta he käyttävät joukkoliikennettä paljon ja joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste on kansainvälisesti vertailtuna korkea.


No tässä taas tultiin uskovaisen mielikuvaan. Joukkoliikenteen käyttö Helsingissä tai seudulla ei ole kansainvälisesti korkealla tasolla, vaan keskinkertaista. 

Senhän se suurin osa osoittaa, kun ajaa autolla. Helsingin niemelle tuleva liikenne ei nimittäin ole Helsingin tai Helsingin seudun liikenne. Ja jopa kantakaupungissa tehdään enemmän matkoja kevyellä liikenteellä kuin joukkoliikenteellä. Mutta mitäs näistä tiedoista, usko ei horju!  :Smile:  

(Tämä tieto kuten moni muukin "valehteluni" löytyy Helsingin kaupungin julkaisemista tietoteoksista. Tällä kertaa Liikenne Helsingissä 2002. Teoksen alusta löytyy 17 artikkelin kirjoittajaa, joille myös voit lähettää haukkusi siitä, että valheita ja vääriä uskomuksia levittävät, ja niiden perusteella minä kiusaan puhdasoppisia.)

Tietenkin niille papeille, jotka ovat 1960-luvulta lähtien toteuttaneet täällä 1960-lukulaista liikennepolitiikkaa on tarpeen todistella, että täällä on kaikki paremmin kuin muualla. Vaikka 40 vuotta on menty alamäkeä siinä joukkoliikenteen käytössä. Minähän se olen sitten mokoma belsebuubi, kun kerron, mitä on tehty muualla ja mitä siitä on seurannut. Kun muu ei sitten auta, niin on haukuttava kerettiläiseksi. Onneksi enää ei käytetä myllynkiviä eikä rovioita, joista saivat kärsiä ne, jotka aikanaan rohkenivat puhua nykyisistä itsestäänselvyyksistä kuten maapallon pyöreydestä ja auringosta arinkokunnan keskipisteenä. Aikanaanhan nekin väitteet "ammuttiin alas" monet kerrat.

Testataan sitä uskoa: Kerro, millä mittarilla ja millä perusteella väittämäsi Helsingistä joukkoliikenteen kärkikaupunkina on tosi.

Tietenkin lopulta voimme päätyä kinaamaan siitä, mitä tarkoittaa paljon tai korkea. Jos hyväksytään, että silloin on paljon, kun joku on vielä huonompi, niin sitten on paljon. Mutta minä en hyväksy sitä. En hyväksy sitäkään, että verrataan sellaisiin kaupunkeihin tai kyliin, joissa ei edes yritetä tarjota joukkoliikennettä. Tietenkin sitten, jos myönnetään, että keskustatunneli ja länsiväylän bussikaistoja autoille vapauttavat hankkeet hinnalla millä hyvänsä ovat tärkeitä eli tavoite onkin edistää täällä autoilua, voimme verrata maailman muihin joukkoliikenteen rupukaupunkeihin. Ja niihin nähden toki olemme kärjessä.

Huh heijaa.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Kerro, millä mittarilla ja millä perusteella väittämäsi Helsingistä joukkoliikenteen kärkikaupunkina on tosi.


Väitin, että helsinkiläiset käyttävät joukkoliikennettä paljon ja joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste on kansainvälisesti vertailtuna korkea.

Joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste YTV-alueella oli viime vuonna 38% ja YTV:n mukaan se on kansainvälisesti vertailtuna korkea. Kun ei ole mitenkään eksaktisti määritelty, milloin joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste on korkea tai milloin keskinkertainen, on sitten loppujen lopuksi uskon asia kumpaa haluaa 38%:n olevan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Miksi spekuloida sillä, että mitä jos historia olisikin ollut toisenlainen?


Tässä tietenkin tarkoitan historialla sitä hetkeä, jolloin oletettu Länsimetro on saatu käyttöön (käytin alun perin vaikeasti tulkittavaa sanamuotoa, pahoitteluni siitä). Eli esimerkiksi vuotta 2012. Tarkoitin siis sitä, että vuonna 2012 todetaankin, että autoilu ei ennusteista huolimatta lisääntynytkään. Siihen voisi olla hyväkin syy, jonka ironista kyllä itse esitit myöhemmin samassa puheenvuorossasi  :Very Happy:  : 


> ...keskusta ei vedä henkilöautoja enempää nykyään kuin ennen metroakaan.


Ei vedä ei. Silti väität (toki Raide-YVAn hartioihin tukeutuen) Länsimetron lisäävän niitä autoja


> Helsinki on tietenkin kaavoittanut asuntorakentamista kalliin metronsa varrelle, jotta metroon saataisiin matkustajia.


No kas kummaa! Ennen moitit Helsinkiä juuri siitä, että ensin tehtiin valmis kaupunki ja vasta jälkeenpäin sinne ympättiin metro. Päätä nyt, kummin päin Helsinki virheensä teki  :Wink:  


> Minua ei huolestuta se, että tällä keskustelupalstalla tapellaan mielikuvista.


Tämä ei kuitenkaan oikeuta esittämään omia mielikuvia totuuksina. Minäkin esitän täällä omia näkemyksiäni (joilla on yhteyksiä mielikuviinikin), mutten kuvittele, että kaikessa päättelisin kaiken oikein. 


> Länsimetrolla on negatiivisia kerrannaisvaikutuksia huomattavasti enemmän ja vakavammissa asioissa Jos länsimetro tehdään, se estää meillä käytössä olevaan maankäytön tehokkuuteen soveltuvan joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen Espoossa samalla tavoin kuin se on estänyt sen Itä-Helsingissä.


Minkähän takia VTT:n aikanaan PLJ:tä varten tekemät tutkimukset osoittivat täysin päinvastaista? 


> Tämä tukee seuturakenteen hajaantumista edelleen, ja joukkoliikenteen mahdollisuudet heikkenevät yhä kuten tähänkin asti. Koska senhän me kaikki kai myönnämme, että pelloille ja metsiin syntyvät omakotialueet tai yksittäiset omakotitalot ovat käytännössä mahdottomia joukkoliikenteelle.


Siis raideliikenteeseenkö sitoutuminen tukee esittämääsi kehitystä? 


> Siksi meitä pidetään täällä pimennossa siitä kaikesta kehityksestä ja kokemuksesta, joka joukkoliikennettä on muualla Euroopassa vienyt eteenpäin.


Miten aikuisia ihmisiä näin Internetin aikakaudella voi pitää pimennossa jostakin? Lisäksi nuoremmat sukupolvet ovat reilailleet pitkin Eurooppaa aivan eri tavalla kuin vanhempansa. Varmasti kaikilla on täydet mahdollisuudet nähdä, millä eri tavoin joukkoliikennettä on toteutettu eri paikkakunnilla eri puolilla maanosaamme. Ei tänä päivänä mikään pimennossa pitäminen onnistu. 


> Joukkoliikenteen käyttö Helsingissä tai seudulla ei ole kansainvälisesti korkealla tasolla, vaan keskinkertaista.


Tähän on kyllä todettava, että nyt puhutaan jo muustakin kuin vain joukkoliikenteen onnistumisesta. Suomalaiset ovat aika lailla sosiaalisesti erilaisia kuin monet muut eurooppalaiset ihmiset. Väittäisin, että meillä joukkoliikenteen käyttö jäisi vähäiseksi, vaikka jokaisella kadulla kulkisi ilmaisliikenteenä hoidettua raitioliikennettä muutaman minuutin välein sisältäen kattavat reittivaihtoehdot. Siis vähäiseksi verrattuna täysin samalla tavoin toteutettuun liikenteeseen jossain meitä sosiaalisemmassa kulttuurissa. Usein kuulee itseironisen lausahduksen suomalaiset ovat tulleet myöhään puusta alas. Tällä halua vain sanoa sitä, että meillä hyväksi joukkoliikenteen käytöksi voidaan ihan rehellisesti todeta sellainen taso, mikä meitä sosiaalisemmissa yhteisöissä vastaisi keskitasoa. Ja tämäkin ihan vain mielipiteenä. Siitä on lupa olla eri mieltä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä tietenkin tarkoitan historialla sitä hetkeä, jolloin oletettu Länsimetro on saatu käyttöön (käytin alun perin vaikeasti tulkittavaa sanamuotoa, pahoitteluni siitä). Eli esimerkiksi vuotta 2012. Tarkoitin siis sitä, että vuonna 2012 todetaankin, että autoilu ei ennusteista huolimatta lisääntynytkään. Siihen voisi olla hyväkin syy, jonka ironista kyllä itse esitit myöhemmin samassa puheenvuorossasi  :


???




> Ei vedä ei. Silti väität (toki Raide-YVAn hartioihin tukeutuen) Länsimetron lisäävän niitä autoja


Raide-YVA:n liikennemalleissa on keskustatunneli. Jos länsimetro päätettäisiin rakentaa, sillä perusteltaisiin myös keskustatunnelia, koska muuten se automäärä Espoosta ei meidän kaupunkiimme mahdu. Tätä varmaan metron kannattajat toivovatkin - sillä minun arvioni on, että autoilijat vastaavat galluppeihin metrolle kyllä ja joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät ei. Menevät prosentitkin siinä suhteessa.




> No kas kummaa! Ennen moitit Helsinkiä juuri siitä, että ensin tehtiin valmis kaupunki ja vasta jälkeenpäin sinne ympättiin metro. Päätä nyt, kummin päin Helsinki virheensä teki


Kun metro alkoi liikuttaa hiekkasäkkien sijasta ihmisiä, Itä-Helsingissä oli rakennettuna nykyisistä alueista kaikki suuret asuinalueet eteläistä Vuosaarta lukuun ottamatta. Muu rakentaminen on ollut suhteellisen pientä täydentämistä. Etelä-Vuosaari tehtiin samaan aikaan metron kanssa, mutta sekin onneton liityntäliikenteen varaan.




> Tämä ei kuitenkaan oikeuta esittämään omia mielikuvia totuuksina. Minäkin esitän täällä omia näkemyksiäni (joilla on yhteyksiä mielikuviinikin), mutten kuvittele, että kaikessa päättelisin kaiken oikein.


Minä en esitä mielikuvia totuuksina, vaan faktaa. Vai onko Raide-YVA:nkin tulokset sinun mielestäsi mielikuvia? Onko H:gin, Espoon, YTV:n tai kansainvälisten julkaisujen tietojen kertominen sinusta mielikuvia? Veden avullakin voi varmaan sitten kuivata vaatteita, on vain mielikuva väittää, että vetiset vaatteet ovat märkiä.




> Minkähän takia VTT:n aikanaan PLJ:tä varten tekemät tutkimukset osoittivat täysin päinvastaista?


Voisitko täsmentää. Mainitse samalla lähde. Pidätkö myös Espoon ksltk:n lausuntoa mielipiteenä ja totuudenvastaisena? En tosin ylläty, jos pidät.

Olen käynyt useissa Euroopan kaupungeissa, joissa on raitioteitä. Ne ulottuvat kaupungin laidoille tai ulkopuolelle, jopa naapurikaupunkeihin. Ne palvelevat usein alhaisempaa maankäytön tehokkuutta kuin täkäläiset lähiöt.

Espoossa on muutamia elementtilähiöitä, mutta runsaasti pientalorakentamista. Helsingin ympärillä on paljon sellaista rakentamista, jonne edes metrointoilijat eivät esitä metron rakentamista. Mutta raitiotietä ei ole saanut laajentaa luonnolliseen tapaan kaupungin kasvaessa, koska on keksitty oppi, jonka mukaan raitiovaunu ei voi mennä esikaupunkeihin.

Se oppi on keksitty siksi, että esikaupunkeihin rakennetaan metroa. Jos sinne tehtäisiin raitioteitä, metroa ei tarvittaisi. Eihän sitä tarvittaisi nytkään, mutta sen tarpeen väittäminen olisi vaikeampaa, jos ihmiset kulkisivat tyytyväisinä ratikoilla. Kun se on vaikeata silloinkin, kun ihmiset kulkevat tyytyväisinä busseilla.

Se oppi on täysin nurinkurinen siihen nähden, mitä muualla tehdään. Metro vaatii tiheintä mahdollista rakentamista. Sitä ei ole missään esikaupungeissa eikä lähiöissä, siksi siellä on liityntäliikenne. Mutta se keskustaan sopiva liikennejärjestelmä pannaan täällä väkisin esikaupunkialueelle, ja esikaupunkeihin sopiva järjestelmä typistetään vain keskustaan. Toki se sopii hyvin sinnekin, kun Hesa ei ole pilvenpiirtäjäkaupunki. Mutta tällä tavalla vaan kaikki on mahdollisimman huonossa käytössä.




> Siis raideliikenteeseenkö sitoutuminen tukee esittämääsi kehitystä?


Ei raideliikenteeseen sitoutuminen, vaan metroon sitoutuminen. Ne ovat eri asiat, vaikka sitäkään ei täällä saisi sanoa äänneen. 

Miksi luulet ihmisten muuttavan kehyskuntiin omakotitaloihin? Kun metron vuoksi pitää rakentaa sellaista kaupunkia, jossa omalla kustannuksella ei haluta asua, sitä missä halutaan on pakko lähteä etsimään etäältä. Pienimuotoista rakentamista ei voi tehdä hyvien liikenneyhteyksien ja joukkoliikenteen varaan, jos se raideliikenne on metro. Ratikan varaan sitä voi tehdä, kuten on tehty meilläkin ennen ja muualla mailmassa vielä nykyäänkin.




> Miten aikuisia ihmisiä näin Internetin aikakaudella voi pitää pimennossa jostakin?


Ei kaikilla ole aikaa ja intoa penkoa asioita netistä. Jokainen kaupunkilainen ei ole joukkoliikenneharrastaja. Eikä ole sama asia lukea nettiä kuin nähdä ja kokea toimiva joukkoliikenne käytännössä. Ihmiset eivät tiedä, mitä nykyaikainen joukkoliikenne on. Ne muutamat, jotka tietävät, eivät olekaan metron kannalla.




> Lisäksi nuoremmat sukupolvet ovat reilailleet pitkin Eurooppaa aivan eri tavalla kuin vanhempansa. Varmasti kaikilla on täydet mahdollisuudet nähdä, millä eri tavoin joukkoliikennettä on toteutettu eri paikkakunnilla eri puolilla maanosaamme.


No joo. Kaikilla on mahdollisuus poiketa Euroopan kaupungeissa kuin Itäkeskuksessa metrolla, vai? Ei minunkaan aikani ja rahani riitä kuin nipin napin yhteen kaupunkilomaan vuodessa. Ja minä olen sentään aiheesta kiinnostunut.

Siksi toiseksi kuinkahan moni espoolainen on edes käynyt metrolla Itäkeskuksessa? Tätä on joskus kyselty yleisötilaisuuksissa. Ei ole moni käsi noussut.

Mutta totta on, monet nuoret ovat reilailleet. Ja heillä onkin paljon terveemmät näkemykset kuin 1960-luvun Smith-Polvista ihailevilla ja sen meneisyyden metroa haluavilla virkamiehillä ja poliitikoilla.




> Tähän on kyllä todettava, että nyt puhutaan jo muustakin kuin vain joukkoliikenteen onnistumisesta. Suomalaiset ovat aika lailla sosiaalisesti erilaisia kuin monet muut eurooppalaiset ihmiset.


No tultiinhan nyt tähänkin, viimeiseen oljenkorteen. Eli ryhdytään väittämään, että me olemme ihan erilaisia kuin ihmiset muualla. Ja siksi täällä ei voi tehdä kuten muualla tehdään. Minkähän tähden kaikki muu ulkomailta kelpaa tänne, autoilukin pahimpaan Amerikan malliin, mutta juuri tämä moderni joukkoliikenne ei.




> Väittäisin, että meillä joukkoliikenteen käyttö jäisi vähäiseksi, vaikka jokaisella kadulla kulkisi ilmaisliikenteenä hoidettua raitioliikennettä muutaman minuutin välein sisältäen kattavat reittivaihtoehdot.


Saahan sitä väittää. Jossain muualla, missä ihmiset ovat aivan erilaisia, on kokeiltu ilmaista joukkoliikennettä. Ja kas, ei sillä ole juuri sen enempää tai vähempää käyttäjiä kuin ennen kun se maksoi.

Ei ole mikään suomalaisten erikoispiirre, että joukkoliikenteen käyttö perustuu siihen, miten hyvin se palvelee, ei hintaan. Autoilu on aina niin paljon kalliimpaa, ettei sitä hinnan vuoksi valita. Paha on mennä ilmaisellakaan joukkoliikenteellä, jos sillä ei pääse sinne minne on menossa.




> Tällä halua vain sanoa sitä, että meillä hyväksi joukkoliikenteen käytöksi voidaan ihan rehellisesti todeta sellainen taso, mikä meitä sosiaalisemmissa yhteisöissä vastaisi keskitasoa. Ja tämäkin ihan vain mielipiteenä. Siitä on lupa olla eri mieltä.


No onneksi sanot tämän vain mielipiteeksi, niin kukaan ei erehdy uskomaan, että tuossa olisi jotain päätä tai häntää.




> Joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste YTV-alueella oli viime vuonna 38% ja YTV:n mukaan se on kansainvälisesti vertailtuna korkea. Kun ei ole mitenkään eksaktisti määritelty, milloin joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste on korkea tai milloin keskinkertainen, on sitten loppujen lopuksi uskon asia kumpaa haluaa 38%:n olevan.


Otin tämän tähän, kun tästä käytöstä nyt oli puhetta.

YTV toki todistaa itsensä hyväksi, mutta oikeudessakaan syytetyn ei ole velvollisuus puhua totta tai muuten itseään vastaan.

Hass-Clau ym. ovat tutkineet hyvään joukkoliikenteeseen liittyviä tekijöitä. Hyvän joukkoliikenteen yhtenä keskeisenä mittarina oli joukkoliikenteen käyttö henkilöä kohden. 24 kaupunkia eri puolilta maailmaa. Paras oli 752 matkaa vuodessa, heikoin 23. Huonoin Euroopan kaupunki oli Rouen, 101.

Kaupungit arvotettiin kaikkiaan kuuden ominaisuuden perusteella ottamalla huomioon myös joukkoliikenteen kehitys. Hyvissä kaupungeissa joukkoliikenteen käyttö on yli 300 matkaa ja käyttäjämäärä on selvässä kasvussa.

En pysty tekemään täsmälleen samaa analyysiä Helsingin seudusta, referoin tässä sentään usean tiedemiehen työtä. Arkivuorokauden matkamäärä pk-seudulla on 0,95. Laajentamista vuositasolle vertailukelpoisesti en puuttuvien tietojen vuoksi pysty tekemään, mutta todelliset matkat (vaihdot siivottuna pois) jäänevät lähemmäksi 250:tä kuin 300:aa. Sen lisäksi trendi on laskeva. Näillä saavutuksilla ei päästä keskikastia paremmaksi.

Vertailun vuoksi voin manita senkin, että Praha ilmoittaa matkamääräksi 3 nousua asukasta kohden arkena. Siis vain 3-kertaisesti pk-seudun, jota olen jälleen kuullut väitettävän Euroopan parhaaksi! Prahassa on kuitenkin autojakin enemmän, 550 / 1000 asukasta. PK-seutu 346. Budapestissä nousuja vuodessa on 680. Asukasmäärät ovat samassa luokassa. Viikon kokemuksena molemmista en ihmettele, miksi niissä on enemmän matkustajia kuin täällä. Joukkoliikenne vain toimii paljon paremmin. No sehän on tietenkin vain arvoton kokemukseen perustuva subjektiivinen mielipiteeni. :Frown:  Sitä ei voi uskoa. Mutta kun metron tekjä sanoo olevansa paras, niin se ei ole mielipide vaan totuus, jota ei ole syytä epäillä. M.O.T.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Minä en esitä mielikuvia totuuksina, vaan faktaa.


No harvapa mielikuvituksia tietoisesti esittää totuuksina, mutta minkä verran kukin todellisissa tavoitteissaan onnistuu, jää sitten muiden kuin itsensä arvioitavaksi. Varmasti kaikki pyrkivät etsimään totuutta niin hyvin kuin mahdollista. Toivottavasti. Tässä voin tietenkin kirjoittaa vain omasta puolestani. 


> Vai onko Raide-YVA:nkin tulokset sinun mielestäsi mielikuvia?


Tuo asia on sekin omalta osaltaan monitahoinen. YVAssa yritetään parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla mallintaa tulevaisuutta. Koska tulevaisuutta ei vielä ole olemassa, aina jokin asia voidaan arvioida pieleen (ja melko varmasti arvioidaankin). YVA on ihmisten tekemä ja ihmiset sitä tulkitsevat. YVAn tulosten tulkitseminen on sitten jo hyvinkin paljon tulkitsijasta ja tämän mielikuvista kiinni. 


> Mainitse samalla lähde.


Viimeksi tästä oli julkisuudessa puhetta lehtiuutisissa, jossa käsiteltiin Espoon lautakuntien kannanottoja Länsimetroon (Louko siihen viittasi). Nyttemmin eläkkeelle jääneen liikennesuunnittelupäällikkö Heikki Salmivaaran lehtikirjoituksessa viitattiin ko. tutkimukseen (taisi olla vastine erääseen Nortamon kolumniin). Tutkimuksen julkistamisaikoina siitä kirjoitettiin näkyvästi Helsingin Sanomissa, pääkirjoitusta myöten. Pääkirjoituksen otsikko oli Espoon metropäättämättömyys tai jotain hyvin läheltä sitä. Tasan varmasti kaikki asioita silloin seuranneet tietävät, mistä tutkimuksesta on kysymys. Varmasti sekä YTV:ltä että VTT:ltä löytyy tuo tutkimus. 


> Pidätkö myös Espoon ksltk:n lausuntoa mielipiteenä ja totuudenvastaisena?


Mielipiteenä kylläkin ja samalla yhtenä tapana tulkita totuutta. Minun tapoihini ei kuulu osoitella sormella eri tahoja sen suhteen, esittävätkö he totuuksia vai totuudenvastaisuuksia. Kuten ole toistuvasti todennut, eri ihmiset kokevat eri asiat totuuksina hyvin usein. Toki musta on aina mustaa ja valkoinen valkoista, mutta kaikki muu siitä eteenpäin alkaa olla aina yhä suhteellisempaa. 


> Miksi luulet ihmisten muuttavan kehyskuntiin omakotitaloihin?


Tuohon on varmaan useitakin syitä. Täällä kaupungissa asuntojen neliöhinnat ovat sellaisella tasolla, että tilaviin perheasuntoihin ei enää kerta kaikkiaan ole varaa. Ja sitten varmasti tulee esille jo edellisellä kerralla kertomani seikat (joita et toki suostunut uskomaan) eli se, että suomalaiset ovat sosiaalisesti sellaisia omissa oloissaan parhaiten viihtyviä. Nyt on vain sillä tavalla, että tälle asialle liian pitkälle periksi antaminen sotii voimakkaasti kestävän kehityksen periaatteita vastaan. Olen muualla todennut, että tarvitsemme monenlaista rakentamista erilaisiin tarpeisiin; osa viihtyy kaupunkimaisessa ympäristössä, osa ei viihdy. Raskaasti rakennettuun ympäristöön sopii raskasraideliikenne, muualle kevyemmät vaihtoehdot, esim. tiivismatalaan bussit tai ratikat.


> Ei kaikilla ole aikaa ja intoa penkoa asioita netistä. Jokainen kaupunkilainen ei ole joukkoliikenneharrastaja. Eikä ole sama asia lukea nettiä kuin nähdä ja kokea toimiva joukkoliikenne käytännössä. Ihmiset eivät tiedä, mitä nykyaikainen joukkoliikenne on.


No pitäisikö ihmisille antaa enemmän aikaa etsiä niitä tietoja netistä? Vai mitä oikein ajat takaa? Se että netti ylipäänsä on olemassa, niin tietoakin on saatavilla. Joukkoliikennetietoa voi hakea kuka vain eikä sitä ole ainakaan julkisen vallan toimesta estetty tai olla estämässä. Kysymys kuuluukin: Miksi ihmeessä tietoa ei olisi vain meillä? Millä erityiskonstilla muka kaikkialle muualle Eurooppaan tarvittava tieto on mennyt, jotta siellä on "keksitty" hoitaa joukkoliikenne meitä "kehittyneemmin"? 


> Siksi toiseksi kuinkahan moni espoolainen on edes käynyt metrolla Itäkeskuksessa?


Niin, siihen nähden miten espoolaiset kommentoivat Itä-Helsinkiä, olisi tosiaan mielenkiintoista kuulla, perustuvatko näkemykset omiin henkilökohtaisiin kokemuksiin vai luuloihin. Tervemenoa tutustumaan Itikseen, Itis on ainakin minun keskeisimpiä lempparikohteita vapaapäivinäni.


> Mutta totta on, monet nuoret ovat reilailleet.


Ja tosiasiassa heistä osa on jo keski-iässä. Näin se aika kuluu. Minä en luokittele heidän tai kenenkään muiden näkemyksiä liikenneasioista sen enempää terveiksi tai epäterveiksi sen perusteella, poikkeavatko näkemykset omistani tai Smith-Polvisen ideologioista. Meillä on mielipidevapaus, ja se jos mikä kuuluu terveeseen yhteiskuntaan. 


> Minkähän tähden kaikki muu ulkomailta kelpaa tänne, autoilukin pahimpaan Amerikan malliin, mutta juuri tämä moderni joukkoliikenne ei.


Ehkäpä juuri siksi, että meidän on kerrottu olevan Euroopan amerikkalaisin kansa. 


> No onneksi sanot tämän vain mielipiteeksi, niin kukaan ei erehdy uskomaan, että tuossa olisi jotain päätä tai häntää.


No tuota asia taitaa sittenkin olla niin, että jokainen lukija kyllä ihan itse päättää sen mitä uskoo tai on uskomatta. Ja ihan tasan yhtä varmaa on sekin, että lukijat tietävät nämä minun, aivan kuten kaikkien muidenkin, jutut mielipiteinä mielipiteiden joukossa, ja osassa näistä mielipiteissä voi sitten olla pieni häivähdys totuuttakin. Lisäksi palstoille on monilla tapana heittää ihan keskustelua herättääkseen ikään kuin "provoja", vaikka kirjoittaja ei "oikeasti" ajattele asioita täsmälleen kirjoittamallaan tavalla. Yksittäisissä tilanteissa "kokeilen itsekin kepillä jäätä". Minulla joka tapauksessa keskeinen päämäärä on aito rehtiys ja vilpittömyys näissä asioissa. Toivon, että se on muillakin.

----------


## late-

> Minkähän takia VTT:n aikanaan PLJ:tä varten tekemät tutkimukset osoittivat täysin päinvastaista?


En ole nähnyt tätä tutkimusta, mutta toisen käden tietojen mukaan siinä todetaan, että tiivis (kerrostalo)asutus raideliikenteen varressa on tehokkain tapa järjestää yhdyskuntarakenne.

Teoriatasolla tämä on totta. Sen takia pitkin Eurooppaa, Yhdysvaltoja ja eritoten Neuvostoliittoa tuotettiin vuosikymmeniä liukuhihnalta tiiviitä kerrostaloalueita tehokkaan asutuksen pohjaksi. Suomessa näitä alueita ei tosin saatu kovin tiiviiksi, vaan tiiviimmät keskustan ulkopuoliset asuinalueet (Etelä-Leppävaara ja uusi Vuosaari) ovat syntyneet vasta myöhemmin ehkä osin tämän VTT:n tutkimuksen kannustamina.

Käytäntö kuitenkin tuppaa eroamaan teoriasta. Ihmisillä kun on tämä oma tahto. Jos liikultavana olisi tavarakontteja, ne kannattaisi raijata paikasta toiseen keskitetysti (vaikkapa valtamerilaivoilla) ja säilöä tiiviisti (satamakentillä) kuten tehdäänkin. Koska kuitenkin liikuttelemme ihmisiä, ihmisillä on (teoriassa) mahdollisuus valita haluamansa liikkumis- ja asutusmuoto. Silloin on melko turhaa hurskastella tiiviiden kerrostaloalueiden absoluuttisesta tehokkuudesta, kun samaan aikaan huomattava osa väestöstä hajautuu entistä kauemmas mahdottoman harvan yhdyskuntarakenteen alueille eli kokonaistulos on huono.

En tietenkään sano, ettei kerrostaloalueita saa rakentaa lainkaan. Esimerkiksi Etelä-Leppävaaralle on aivan selvästi kysyntää. Kyseenalaistan kuitenkin sen doktriinin, että vain näillä alueilla saavutetaan paras lopputulos koska en määrittele parasta teoreettisesti tehokkaimman kautta. Minusta paras ratkaisu tulee valita asukkaista lähtevän kokonaisnäkemyksen kautta eikä puhtaasti vahvan kaavoittajan saneluna. Kanssani pitkälti samoilla linjoilla on ymmärtääkseni mm. Helsingin yliopiston kaupunkimaantieteen professori Mari Vattovaara, jonka esitykset ovat vaikuttaneet näkemyksiini.

Samaa mieltä tuntuvat myös olevan monet kaupungit Keski-Euroopassa ja eritoten Saksassa, jotka ovat luopuneet täysin keskitetyistä metrosuunnitelmista ja toteuttaneet ihmisten kannalta hyväksyttävämmän kompromissin eli joustavamman ja kevyemmän järjestelmän, jolla pystytään palvelemaan sekä tiiviitä kerrostaloaluita että vähemmän tiiviitä alueita. Nämä järjestelmät eivät siis mitenkään sulje pois tiivistä rakentamista, mutta mahdollistavat myös muunlaisen yhdyskuntarakenteen palvelemisen raideliikenteellä.

Kyse on siis mahdollisuuksien lisäämisestä eikä niiden vähentämisestä. Valitsemalla pysyvästi kaikesta muusta eristetty ja kallein mahdollinen järjestelmä, rajoitetaan mahdollisuuksia tarpeettomasti, kun matkustajakysyntä ei niin raskasta järjestelmää ehdottomasti vaadi.

----------


## late-

> Laajentamista vuositasolle vertailukelpoisesti en puuttuvien tietojen vuoksi pysty tekemään, mutta todelliset matkat (vaihdot siivottuna pois) jäänevät lähemmäksi 250:tä kuin 300:aa. Sen lisäksi trendi on laskeva. Näillä saavutuksilla ei päästä keskikastia paremmaksi.


Ainakin tutkimuksessaan "Future of Urban Transport" Hass-Klau ja Crampton kertovat eksplisiittisesti sivulla 9 kohdassa "Statistical problems and definitions" käyttävänsä nimenomaan vaihdottomia matkoja eli nousuja koska vain tätä tietoa saa yhtenäisesti eri maista.

Sivuilla 26-27 vuoden 2000 tiedoilla yli 300 matkaa asukasta kohden vuodessa tehdään Düsseldorfissa (320,7), Freiburgissa (323,8) ja Baselissa (401,6). Dresden pääsee lähelle 289,1 matkalla.

Luvut ovat pääasiassa kaupungeille, mutta saksalainen kaupunki vastannee meillä YTV-aluetta tai jopa laajempaa. YTV-alueen osalta arvion voinee tehdä vaikka ottamalla HKL:n matkamäärän 221,1 miljoonaa matkaa miinus seutubussien osuus 8,7 plus YTV:n matkamäärä 111,8. On epäselvää laskeeko YTV toiseen kertaan myös HKL:n lähijunille merkkaamat 20 miljoonaa matkaa, mutta lasketaan molemmilla tavoilla.

Summat ovat 324,2 ja 304,2. YTV-alueen asukasluku on noin 990 000. Voidaan sopia miljoonasta, niin nuo luvut käyvät suoraan matkamääriksi.

Näemme, että YTV-alue menestyy varsin hyvin vuoden 2000 tilastoihin verrattuna. Tietysti väkilukuun suhteutettua kasvua tai vähenemistä on saattanut tapahtua niin täällä kuin muuallakin, joten tarvittaisiin tuoreempaa tietoa tilanteen varmentamiseksi.

Totta on sekin, että monessa eurooppalaisessa kaupungissa alueeseen laskettaisiin mukaan myös laajemmin kehyskuntia, jolloin asukasluku olisi noin 1,2 miljoonaa, mutta on epäselvää paljonko lisää matkoja silloin tulisi myös mukaan laskentaan. Lisäämättä yhtään matkaa päästään 250 matkan tienoille, mutta ei totuuteen koska lähijunilla matkustetaan ihan mainittavasti kehyskunnista.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Suomalaiset ovat aika lailla sosiaalisesti erilaisia kuin monet muut eurooppalaiset ihmiset. Väittäisin, että meillä joukkoliikenteen käyttö jäisi vähäiseksi, vaikka jokaisella kadulla kulkisi ilmaisliikenteenä hoidettua raitioliikennettä muutaman minuutin välein sisältäen kattavat reittivaihtoehdot. Siis vähäiseksi verrattuna täysin samalla tavoin toteutettuun liikenteeseen jossain meitä sosiaalisemmassa kulttuurissa.


Usein Suomen heikkotasoista joukkoliikennettä perustellaan tähän tapaan.

Osa tähän sisältyvistä oletuksista kuten ajatus suomalaisista "puusta pudonneina" ja "epäsosiaalisina" ovat suorastaan loukkaavia maassa, jossa kaupunkikulttuuri on noin 800 vuotta vanhaa ja jossa moderni kaupunkielämä joukkoliikenteen syntyaikoina 1800- ja 1900-luvun vaihteessa oli Helsingissä, Turussa, Tampereella ja Viipurissa täysin verrattavissa muuhun Eurooppaan.

Rattivaunun esittämä mielipide on kyllä täysin vailla faktapohjaa. Suomalaiset käyttävät itse asiassa varsin paljon joukkoliikennettä verrattuna tarjottuun palvelutasoon.

Helsingissä, Turussa ja Tampereella joukkoliikenteen käyttö on täysin verrattavissa esimerkiksi Saksan, Ranskan ja Itävallan kaupunkeihin, joissa joukkoliikenne on järjestetty vastaavasti.

Late purkikin jo Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenteen matkustajamääriä. Mielestäni on fakta, että Helsingin seudulla joukkoliikenteen käyttö on joukkoliikennejärjestelmän laatutasoon verrattuna varsin korkea. Käyttö on verrattavissa useisiin eurooppalaisiin suurkaupunkeihin, huolimatta siitä, että suurta osaa seudusta palvellaan vain dieselbusseilla, joukkoliikenteen etuisuudet ovat puutteellisia ja vaihtojärjestelyt erityisesti metron syöttöliikenteessä ovat kaukana parhaista ratkaisuista. Kannattaa myös ymmärtää, että puutteistaan huolimatta Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenne on tasokkaampaa ja kattavampaa kuin esimerkiksi Kööpenhaminassa.

Helsingissä joukkoliikenteen käyttö on kävelyetäisyydellä raideliikenteen (Helsingin raitiotie ja metro sekä YTV:n ostama paikallisjunaliikenne) pysäkeistä korkealla tasolla myös verrattuna muihin raideliikennekaupunkeihin. Jo tämä yksinään kumoaa Rattivaunun argumentin.

Turun ja Tampereen joukkoliikenteen käyttötaso on täysin vastaavalla tasolla kuin saksalaisissa ja ranskalaisissa kaupungeissa, joissa on käytössä vain dieselbussit. Tästä hyvä lähde on Hass-Klaun & Cramptonin "Bus or light rail" sekä "Future of Urban transport", joissa on koottu useiden kaupunkien käyttötietoja. Ei ole nähdäkseni syytä epäillä, että niissä saavutettaisiin sama joukkoliikenteen käyttötaso kun muissakin pikaratikkakaupungeissa kun pikaraitiotiet toteutetaan

Joukkoliikenteen vähäisen käytön nk. keskisuurissa kaupungeissa (Oulu, Jyväskylä, Kuopio, Lahti) jne sekä Turun ja Tampereen ympäristökunnissa selittää nähdäkseni noin 2/3 linjalupaliikenteen surkea palvelutaso ja korkeat lipunhinnat. Noin 1/3 selittyy voimakkaasti autoilua tukevalla kaupunkirakenteella. Perustan argumenttini siihen, että joukkoliikenteen käyttö putoaa heti 60% kun ylitetään Turun tai Tampereen raja, vaikka kaupunkirakenne tai asuntoalueiden sosiaalinen rakenne ei muutu!

Ihmettelen ylipäätään oletusta suomalaisista erityisen joukkoliikennevihamielisenä kansana. Suomessa junat, linja-autot sekä Helsingissä, Turussa ja Tampereella raitiovaunut ja johdinautot ovat olleet keskeinen osa arkista elämää. Siksi menneiden aikojen joukkoliikennettä kaivataan takaisin siellä missä se on tuhottu.

Suomessa erityisen joukkoliikennevihamielistä on vain valtion liikennepolitiikka, jossa ei tunnusteta sitä, että myös Tampere, Turku ja keskisuuret kaupungit tarvitsevat kunnon joukkoliikennettä eikä sitä, että Helsingin seudulla tarvitaan myös kevyempiä raideliikenneratkaisuja kuin metro.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> En ole nähnyt tätä tutkimusta, mutta toisen käden tietojen mukaan siinä todetaan, että tiivis (kerrostalo)asutus raideliikenteen varressa on tehokkain tapa järjestää yhdyskuntarakenne.


Jep! Samasta asiasta puhumme.  


> En tietenkään sano, ettei kerrostaloalueita saa rakentaa lainkaan. Esimerkiksi Etelä-Leppävaaralle on aivan selvästi kysyntää.


Täysin samaa mieltä. En pidä Etelä-Leppävaaraa tai nk. Uutta Vuosaarta mitenkään epäonnistuneina ratkaisuina. Tuossa aiemmin viitatussa VTT:n tutkimuksessa malliyhdyskuntana muistaakseni oli Martinlaaksonradan varren kaupunginosat. Siltä suunnaltahan on osaksi saatu kritiikkiä "liiallisesta ahneudesta". Kohtuus kaikessa. Olen toki ennenkin todennut, että tarvitaan monenlaista rakentamista.


> Kanssani pitkälti samoilla linjoilla on ymmärtääkseni mm. Helsingin yliopiston kaupunkimaantieteen professori Mari Vattovaara, jonka esitykset ovat vaikuttaneet näkemyksiini.


Minä taas koen olevani enemmän liikennesuunnittelupäällikkö Heikki Salmivaaran koulukuntaa, jos tässä oppi-isillä tai -äideillä halutaan pröystäillä.  :Wink:  Tämä viimeksi esitetty toki kevennyksenä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ainakin tutkimuksessaan "Future of Urban Transport" Hass-Klau ja Crampton kertovat eksplisiittisesti sivulla 9 kohdassa "Statistical problems and definitions" käyttävänsä nimenomaan vaihdottomia matkoja eli nousuja koska vain tätä tietoa saa yhtenäisesti eri maista.


Näin on, ja juuri tähän tutkimukseen viittasin. PK-seudun ja tämän tutkimuksen vertailukelpoisuuden ongelma on minusta siinä, että Liikenne Helsingissä 2002 ja sen käyttämä lähde YTV C 2002:11 eivät raportoi vuosittaista matkamäärää per asukas vaan arkipäivän matkamäärän per asukas.

Mikäli oikein muistan, C 2002:11 perustuu kyselytutkimukseen, jossa on kyselty nimenomaan arkipäivän liikkumista. Siis tarkkaan ottaen tieto 0,95 jl-matkaa/asukas ei ole suoritetilastotietotieto, vaan haastattelututkimustieto. Tämä on kuitenkin ainoa tapa saada joukkoliikenteen käytöstä tieto, joka kertoo KAIKKIEN matkojen matkamäärät ja suhteet. Henkilöauto- ja kevytliikennematkojahan ei saada suoritetilastoina kuten joukkoliikenteen matkoja.

PK-seudulla on tehty liikennetutkimuksia noin 10 vuoden välein. Pitkä aikajänne aiheuttaa ongelmia, kun menetelmät ja tutkimustavat muuttuvat. Mutta valitettavasti ei ole muutakaan keinoa saada luotettavasti tietää, millä tavalla ihmiset liikkuvat.

Liikennelaskennat, joilla selvitetään tietyissä pisteissä joukko- ja henkilöautoliikennettä, joskus myös kevyttä liikennettä, eivät anna samaan tarkoitukseen soveltuvia tuloksia kuin liikennetutkimukset. Ja Helsingin kehuminen perustuu etupäässä siihen, että näillä pistetutkimuksilla saadaan selville Helsingin niemelle tulevan ajoneuvoliikenteen matkustajamäärät, jotka ovat ovat luokkaa 70 % joukkoliikenne ja 30 % henkilöautoissa. Tätä sitten verrataan muiden kaupunkien ilmoittamiin modal-split-tuloksiin sen paremmin selvittämättä, onko niissä esim. mukana kevyt liikenne vai ei. Kuten niissä usein on.

Mutta tämä on vain ajoneuvoliikenteen suhteellinen jakautuma, se ei kerro mitään joukkoliikenteen käytön määrästä tai osuudesta kaikesta liikkumisesta. Siis myös muualla kuin vain keskustaan suuntautuvilla matkoilla. Ja olennaista on esimerkiksi se, että asioinnissa kävely ja autoilu ovat keskeiset toistensa vaihtoehdot. Kaupunkirakenne suosi ennen kävelyetäisyydellä olevia kauppoja, nyt kaupat on viety kauas, ja kävely on vaihtunut autoiluun.




> Sivuilla 26-27 vuoden 2000 tiedoilla yli 300 matkaa asukasta kohden vuodessa tehdään Düsseldorfissa (320,7), Freiburgissa (323,8) ja Baselissa (401,6). Dresden pääsee lähelle 289,1 matkalla.


Kun viimeksi eilen kuulin korkean virkamiehen sanovan, että Helsingin seudulla on Euroopan paras joukkoliikenne, niin edes matka(nousu)määrien perusteella jättämättä huomiotta muutostrendin ja käytännön järjestelyt, tätä väittämää ei voi pitää mitenkään perusteltuna. Euroopan parhaassa kaupungissa matkamäärän pitäisi olla luokkaa 600-700 matkaa asukasta kohden vuodessa. Keskitaso on luokkaa 300 ja siitä alle on heikkoa. PK-seutu on eri tavoin arvioituna luokkaa 300, joten enintään keskitasoa. Ja kuten aiemmin mainitsin mm. Prahan, Euroopan parhaassa jl-kaupungissa tuskin matkamäärä voi olla alle kolmannes jostain toisesta Euroopan kaupungista.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuossa aiemmin viitatussa VTT:n tutkimuksessa malliyhdyskuntana muistaakseni oli Martinlaaksonradan varren kaupunginosat.


Tuskin tarvitsee kiistellä siitä, etteikö metro + tiivis kerrostalorakentaminen ole tehokkainta maankäyttöä ja kaupunkirakentamista. Sitähän tehdään siellä, missä maksimitehokkuuksiin pilvenpiirtäjien kanssa pyritään.

Kysymys on vain siitä, että tiiviin rakentamisen haitoista ei haluta kärsiä jossain kaupungin laidoilla. On ihmisiä, jotka haluavat asua keskustoissa, ja hyväksyvät kalliin hinnan ohella myös melun, luonnon puutteen ja huonon ilmanlaadun. PK-seudun 1,2 miljoonasta asukkaasta enemmistö ei halua sellaista asumista, ja liikennejärjestelmän tulee sopeutua tähän.

Länsimetron yhteydessä näin 1990-luvun alussa laskelmia siitä, miten paljon säästetään kunnallistekniikassa, jos tavoiteltu väestönkasvu sijoitetaan "viisaasti" metroasemien ympärille kerrostaloihin. Metron silloisetkin kustannusarviot olivat mitättömiä näihin säästöihin verrattuna. Muistelen, että suhde oli luokkaa 10-kertainen säästö kunnallistekniikassa metron rakentamishintaan verrattuna.

Tämä on teoriaa, jota Suomessa on lähiörakentamisessa noudatettu ilman metroakin. Ja se on ollut mahdollista, koska rakentaminen on ollut monopolin omaisessa tilanteessa, jossa maanomistajat, rakennusliikkeet ja rahoittajat ovat keskenään sopineet mitä tehdään, ja asiakkailla ei ole ollut vaihtoehtoa. Enää ei ole näin, vaikka käytännössä ainoa vaihtoehto onkin omatoiminen omakotirakentaminen.

Espoon viimeaikainen menestys on perustunut siihen, että siellä ei ole noudatettu enää tällaista ahnetta rakentamista. Espoolaisia syytetään siitä, että he pelkäävät slummeja, eli että metro tuo huonoa rakentamista ja taloihin huonoja kaupunkilaisia. Ksltk:n lausunnosta paistaa kuitenkin toisenlainen huoli, joka on minusta vakavampaa laatua. Eli jos metro tehtäisiin, mutta sille sopiva kaavoitus ei käykään kaupaksi. Kulut toteutuvat, mutta eivät säästöt, joita kulujen katteeksi piti saada esim. kunnalistekniikasta. Sen sijaan menestyäkseen Espoo saisi jatkossakin kaavoittaa pienasumista ja maksaa sen kallista kunnallistekniikkaa.

Kuten Late kirjoitti, metro ei jousta tässä asiassa. Espoossa esitetään nyt ehtoa, että valtio maksakoon haluamansa metron. Silloinhan taloudellinen riski ei ole Espoolla yhtä suurena. Mutta haitaksi jää edelleen joukkoliikenteen huono laatu (=liityntä, maantasolla vain bussit), joka merkitsee myös sitä, että hyvän liikenteen maan arvon nousua ei tulla saamaan.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ihmettelen ylipäätään oletusta suomalaisista erityisen joukkoliikennevihamielisenä kansana. Suomessa junat, linja-autot sekä Helsingissä, Turussa ja Tampereella raitiovaunut ja johdinautot ovat olleet keskeinen osa arkista elämää. Siksi menneiden aikojen joukkoliikennettä kaivataan takaisin siellä missä se on tuhottu.
> 
> Suomessa erityisen joukkoliikennevihamielistä on vain valtion liikennepolitiikka, jossa ei tunnusteta sitä, että myös Tampere, Turku ja keskisuuret kaupungit tarvitsevat kunnon joukkoliikennettä eikä sitä, että Helsingin seudulla tarvitaan myös kevyempiä raideliikenneratkaisuja kuin metro.


Lisäisin tähän vielä myös kaavoitus- ja liikennesuunnittelun sukupolven, joka elää 1960-luvun ideologioissa. Heillä tuntuu olevan asenne, että he tietävät asukkaita paremmin, mitä asukkaat haluvat.

Tästä hyvä esimerkki Helsinginkadulta Linnanmäkeä vastapäätä, jossa entinen oppilaitos muutetaan asunnoiksi. Hanketta toteuttava rakennusliike ei halua tehdä maanalaisia autopaikkoja, koska heidän mielestään ne ovat keskellä kaupunkia ja raitiovaunupysäkin vieressä turhia. Eivätkä mene kaupaksi. Mutta kaupunki pakottaa, ja koska paikkoja ei teknisesti voi totetuttaa muuten, ne "saa" tehdä tontin ulkopuolelle kadun alle.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Kun katsotaan Kulosaaren sillan matkustajamääriä sekä joukkoliikenteessä että autoissa, nähdään, että Itä-Helsingin väestömäärän kasvun tuoma liikenteen kasvu on suuntautunut Kehä 1:lle ja nimenomaan autoiluna


Metron vaikutushan nähdään aika hyvin vertaamalla kulkutapajakaumaa erilaisiin joukkoliikennejärjestelmiin perustuvien muuten samankaltaisten alueiden välillä. Pääkaupunkiseudun kulkutapajakaumia on tarkasteltu pienalueittain YTV:n tavoitelinjastosuunnitelmassa, jota tosin ei ole vielä julkaistu ainakaan webissä, mutta jonka luonnosta on lainattu LVM:n julkaisussa Suurten kaupunkiseutujen joukkoliikenteen kilpailukykyinen palvelutaso. Em. julkaisun liittestä 1 nähdään, että metron liityntäliikennealueella joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuus moottoriajoneuvomatkoista on suunnilleen samalla tasolla kuin muissa Helsingin lähiöissä, mutta Itä-Helsingissä metron suoralla vaikutusalueella päästään yhtä koviin lukuihin kuin keskustassa. Missään muualla kantakaupungin ulkopuolella ei päästä noin hyvään joukkoliikenteen osuuteen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Metron vaikutushan nähdään aika hyvin vertaamalla kulkutapajakaumaa erilaisiin joukkoliikennejärjestelmiin perustuvien muuten samankaltaisten alueiden välillä.


Eri alueet ovat kuitenkin hyvin erilaisia väestöpohjaltaan, ikä- ja sosiaalirakenteeltaan jne. Tämä yhdessä sijainnin kanssa tekee kyllä mun mielestä vertailusta aika hankalaa. Pitäisi olla selkeät ja kattavat kriteerit siitä, mitä "samankaltaisuus" on. Mitä tarkemmat kriteerit, sitä vähemmän näitä samankaltaisia alueita on ylipäätään olemassa ja mitä väljemmät kriteerit, sitä epäluotettavampi vertailu...

----------


## kuukanko

> Tämä yhdessä sijainnin kanssa tekee kyllä mun mielestä vertailusta aika hankalaa.


Vertailuun liittyy tietysti aina paljon muitakin tekijöitä kuin vain joukkoliikennejärjestelmä, mutta kun Itä-Helsingissä jopa kuudella pienalueella päästään kartassa tummemmalla keltaisella merkattuun yli 57,2% joukkoliikenteen osuuteen, kun samalla siihen ei päästä missään muualla kantakaupungin ulkopuolella, niin joukkoliikennejärjestelmällä on kyllä tässä tapauksessa selvä vaikutus. Myös Vantaalla muuta kaupunkia korkeammat joukkoliikenteen osuudet näyttävät selvästi seuraavan kaupunkiratoja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vertailuun liittyy tietysti aina paljon muitakin tekijöitä kuin vain joukkoliikennejärjestelmä,...


Liite 1 ei ole tilastotieto, vaan kuva liikennemallin ennusteesta. Liikennemallin antamien matkamäärien perusteena on toki tilastotiedon perusteella määritelty kulkutapavalinnan malli, jota on sitten käytetty tilastoitujen työ- ja asuinpaikkojen välisten matkojen ennustamiseen. Mutta tässä ollaan jo aika kaukana todellisuudesta, etenkin sen vuoksi, että kun ennustetta on verrattu todellisuuteen, malliin on jouduttu lisäämään korjauskertoimia ennusteen ja todellisuuden saamiseksi vastaamaan paremmin toisiaan.

Liikennemallin ennuste on vain suuntaa antava, eikä sen tuloksia pitäisikään ymmärtää kuin sen tyyppisten ratkaisujen pohjaksi kuten teiden kaistamäärät (1 vai 2 kaistaa samaan suuntaan). Liikennemallilla voidaan vertailla väylästön ratkaisuvaihtoehtoja, mutta ei pidä luulla, että sillä voidaan esittää kolmen numeron tarkkuudella toteutuvia matkamääriä.

Uskon kyllä siihen, että Itä-Helsingissä on suurempi joukkoliikenteen käyttö kuin jossain muualla, jossa autokaupunkirakennetta palvellaan bussiliikenteellä. Itä-Helsingillä ja kantakaupungilla on yhteistä, että molemmissa on joukkoliikenteelle suunniteltua kaupunkirakennetta. Kun sitä on saatu rakennetuksi, joukkoliikenteen käyttö on lähtenyt kasvamaan toisin kuin 1982 metroliikenteen alkaessa.

Voi tietenkin tulkita, että sehän on metron ansio sen vuoksi, ettei joukkoliikennekaupunkia olisi jos ei olisi metroa. Tämä tulkinta on kuitenkin väärä, koska joukkoliikennekaupunkia voi tehdä myös raitiotie- tai bussiliikenteen perusteella. Kantakaupunki on raitiojoukkoliikennekaupunkia, bussijoukkoliikennekaupunkia seudulla ei ole.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> ...Em. julkaisun liittestä 1 nähdään, että metron liityntäliikennealueella joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuus moottoriajoneuvomatkoista on suunnilleen samalla tasolla kuin muissa Helsingin lähiöissä, mutta Itä-Helsingissä metron suoralla vaikutusalueella päästään yhtä koviin lukuihin kuin keskustassa. Missään muualla kantakaupungin ulkopuolella ei päästä noin hyvään joukkoliikenteen osuuteen.


Ei kai tämä ole suorastaan yllätys. Eihän metron ongelmana ole suinkaan se, että se olisi liikennevälineenä huono. Tutkimukset puhuvat suorastaan päinvastaista. Metron ongelmana MEILLÄ on, että järkevä liikennöintitalous edellyttää niin suuria matkustajamääriä, että meikäläisellä asukastiheydellä metro väkisinkin tarkoittaa liityntäliikennettä. Itä-Helsinki on hyvä esimerkki siitä, mitä metropohjainen joukkoliikenne tarkoittaa, koska se on valmis: edellytyksiä metroverkon laajentamiseen siellä ei ole. Siis parhaimmillaankin metron avulla tätä hyvää joukkoliikennettä voidaan tarjota ehkä vain kolmannekselle kaupunkilaisista.

Luonteva johtopäätös onkin, että tarvitaan kevyempää raideliikennettä, jotta enemmistö kaupunkilaisista olisi hyvätasoisen kiskoliikenteen äärellä. Siitä voi sitten keskustella, kannattaako tämä toteuttaa pikaraitiotienä, duovaunuilla, keventämällä metroa vaiko miten. Jos rahaa olisi rajattomasti käytettävänä, niin voitaisiin vaikka tehdä nykystantardin mukaista metroa vähän joka paikkaan ja ajaa linjoja yhden vaunuparin/yksikön junina. Ei pikaraitiotie olisi olennaisestu tuota parempaa liikennettä.

Ohimennen sanoen, luultavasti Länsimetro tulee lisäämään joukkoliikenteen käyttöä Etelä-Espoossa, mutta ainoastaan sen välittömässä vaikutuspiirissä. Toisin kuin virallisissa ennusteissa on oletettu.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Itä-Helsinki on hyvä esimerkki siitä, mitä metropohjainen joukkoliikenne tarkoittaa...,


Riippuu, mitä esimerkillään haluaa ajaa takaa. Minun mielestäni Vantaankosken rata on monin verran parempi esimerkki siitä, mitä "metropohjainen" joukkoliikenne tarkoittaa. Siinä mielessä kuukangon mainitsema kartta on jossain mielessä yllättävä; Vks-radan Vantaan puolen vaikutusalueella kartan väri oli yllättävän sininen verrattuna Itä-Helsinkiin, vaikka viimeksimainitussa matkustaminen pohjautuu edelleen voimakkaasti liitynnän käyttämiseen. Ehkä kuitenkin liikkuminen Vantaan sisällä perustuu paljon enemmän muuhun kuin joukkoliikenteeseen verrattuna esimerkiksi liikkumiseen paikallisesti vain Itä-Helsingin alueella. Jokin tausta noilla asioilla täytyy olla. Osa siitä asiasta voi olla 339-DF:nkin mainitsema väestön ikä- ja varallisuusrakenne yms.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Voi tietenkin tulkita, että sehän on metron ansio sen vuoksi, ettei joukkoliikennekaupunkia olisi jos ei olisi metroa. Tämä tulkinta on kuitenkin väärä, koska joukkoliikennekaupunkia voi tehdä myös raitiotie- tai bussiliikenteen perusteella. Kantakaupunki on raitiojoukkoliikennekaupunkia, bussijoukkoliikennekaupunkia seudulla ei ole.


Jos ollaan tarkkoja, niin Itä-Helsinki kokonaisuudessaan on joitakin poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta nimenomaan bussijoukkoliikennekaupunki. Metroa voidaan  pitää alueen "rautatienä" joka kuljettaa ihmisiä muualle alueelta.

Metro olisi voitu aikoinaan jättää rakentamatta, mutta vastaavan liikenteen hoitaminen busseilla olisi niellyt enemmän resursseja, ja vastaavasti Helsingin keskusta olisi epämiellyttävämpi.




> Ohimennen sanoen, luultavasti Länsimetro tulee lisäämään joukkoliikenteen käyttöä Etelä-Espoossa, mutta ainoastaan sen välittömässä vaikutuspiirissä. Toisin kuin virallisissa ennusteissa on oletettu.


Eivät viralliset ennusteetkaan lupaa mitään kasvavaa joukoliikenteen käyttöä länsimetron vaikutuspiirin ulkopuolella, koska niissä oletetaan että kaupungin rakenne pysyy nykyisenkaltaisena, ja ihmiset jatkavat pörräämistä autoilllaan, milloin mistäkin syystä. Ei loppujen lopuksi rassaa meikäläistä, jokainenhan saa valita itse missä asuu ja taplata omalla tyylillään. Itse en muuttaisi edes ilmaiseen kämppään jossain Kukkukalliolla tai Tillinmäessä.

Länsimetron myötä joukkoliikenteen käyttö tulee kyllä lisääntymään Helsingin suunnasta etelä-Espoon suurille työpaikka-alueille, mitä ei pidä vähätellä. Metro tulee lyhentämään joukkoliikennematkaa itä-Helsingistä ja pääradan varrelta 10-15 minuutilla, eli tulee olemaan monelle kehäykkösen ruuhkissa istumiseen kyllästyneelle tervetullut vaihtoehto. Kun espoolaiset alkavat nähdä että heidän stadilaiset ja vantaalaiset työkaverinsa pääsevät töihin kauempaa vähemmällä vaivalla, alkavat espoolaisten asenteet joukkoliikennettä kohtaan pikkuhiljaa kääntyä myönteisempään suuntaan.




> Ehkä kuitenkin liikkuminen Vantaan sisällä perustuu paljon enemmän muuhun kuin joukkoliikenteeseen verrattuna esimerkiksi liikkumiseen paikallisesti vain Itä-Helsingin alueella. Jokin tausta noilla asioilla täytyy olla. Osa siitä asiasta voi olla 339-DF:nkin mainitsema väestön ikä- ja varallisuusrakenne yms.


Vantaan sisäinen joukkoliikenne ei ole samalla tasolla kuin itä-Helsingin. Vuorot kulkevat paljon harvemmin, ja autolla liikkuminen on tehty paljon helpommaksi.  Vantaan lähiöt eivät ole samalla tavalla vesistöjen ja maantieteellisten esteiden ympäröimiä ja pussinperässä, asuinalueiden katuverkot eivät pääty umpikujiin jne.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minun mielestäni Vantaankosken rata on monin verran parempi esimerkki siitä, mitä "metropohjainen" joukkoliikenne tarkoittaa. Siinä mielessä kuukangon mainitsema kartta on jossain mielessä yllättävä; Vks-radan Vantaan puolen vaikutusalueella kartan väri oli yllättävän sininen verrattuna Itä-Helsinkiin,...


Arvaanpa, että yksi syy on, että Martinlaakson radan varren yhdyskuntarakenteessa tehdään myös matkoja kävellen ja pyörällä. Ajoneuvoliikenteen ennustekartassa ei näitä matkoja näy, vaikka ne ovat "parempia" matkoja kuin joukkoliikennematkat.

Olennainen ero Itä-Helsingin ja Martinlaakson radan yhdyskuntarakenteen välillä kun on siinä, että Itä-Helsinki on kaupunkirakenteena asumalähiötä ja Martinlaakson radan rakenne on sekoitettua yhdyskuntarakennetta. Näillä rakenne-eroilla ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, että kummassakin on "metro".

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Olennainen ero Itä-Helsingin ja Martinlaakson radan yhdyskuntarakenteen välillä kun on siinä, että Itä-Helsinki on kaupunkirakenteena asumalähiötä ja Martinlaakson radan rakenne on sekoitettua yhdyskuntarakennetta. Näillä rakenne-eroilla ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, että kummassakin on "metro".


En täysin tyrmää tuotakaan näkökohtaa, mutta - ja vielä erityisen suurella painoarvolla - Mrl-radan varrella Helsingin puolella väri on jo kokonaan toinen verrattuna Vantaan puoleen. Helsingin puolella joukkoliikenteen käyttöä kuvaavat prosenttiyksiköt ovat reilut 10 pykälää korkeammat kuin Vantaan puolella. Itse asiassa Pohjois-Haagan, Kannelmäen ja Malminkartanon lukemat ovat huomattavan lähellä Itä-Helsingin lukemia, vaikkakin viimeksi mainitussa päästään vielä ylemmäksi. Rainerin teoriaan uskon varsinkin (Vantaalla sisäinen bussiliikenne ei yllä aivan Helsingin tasolle).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsingin puolella joukkoliikenteen käyttöä kuvaavat prosenttiyksiköt ovat reilut 10 pykälää korkeammat kuin Vantaan puolella.


Muistutan tässä nyt siitä, että viitatun kuvan luvut eivät ole todellista joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, vaan YTV:n ennustejärjestelmän kuvittelemaa joukkoliikenteen käyttöä.

Kun edellisessä viestissäni sanoin arvaavani, että Martinlaakson radan varrella käytäisiin töissä kävellen ja pyöräillen, tarkoitin nimenomaan sitä, mitä ennustejärjestelmä ennustaa. Se ei tiedä mitään siitä, missä ihmiset asuvat ja käyvät todellisuudessa töissä, vaan se olettaa, että töissä käydään mahdollisimman lyhyin työmatkoin (ajassa mitaten). Tämä ei ole tarkka kuvaus, vaan koko järjestelmän periaatteen kuvaus.

Olennaista nyt vain on se, ettei pidä kuvitella tuon kuvan esittävän totuutta siitä, mitä oikeat ihmiset juuri nyt tekevät. Mutta kuinkahan moni päättäjä luulee niin tuon kuvan nähdessään?

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> ...ettei pidä kuvitella tuon kuvan esittävän totuutta siitä, mitä oikeat ihmiset juuri nyt tekevät.


Tietenkään kuva ei sitä kerro. Kuvassa näkyviä lukuja ja niiden symbolivärejä on siitä huolimatta mielenkiintoista katsella ja vertailla sekä arvella niitä taustoja, miten lukemat on saatu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mrl-radan varrella Helsingin puolella väri on jo kokonaan toinen verrattuna Vantaan puoleen.


Osasyy on varmaan sekin, että seutulippu on, varsinkin kun kyse on yhdestä-kahdesta asemavälistä, aika kallis verrattuna Helsingin sisäiseen lippuun. Auto saattaa siinä tilanteessa tuntua mielekkäämmältä vaihtoehdolta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Osasyy on varmaan sekin, että seutulippu on, varsinkin kun kyse on yhdestä-kahdesta asemavälistä, aika kallis verrattuna Helsingin sisäiseen lippuun.


Tuossakin voi olla perää. Nimittäin Rantaradan varrellakin alueet näyttävät samalla kartalla kovasti sinisiltä, nimenomaan Espoon puolella. Tietenkin helsinkiläinenkin voi tarvita seutulippua työ- tai koulumatkoilleen, mutta karttahan ei tosiaan kerro "oikeita matkustamisia", vaan on ennuste tai arvio.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> seutulippu on, (...) aika kallis verrattuna Helsingin sisäiseen lippuun.


Kyseessä on liikennemallista tulostettu kuva. Tietääkseni Helsingin seudulla käytetyssä liikennemallissa lipun hinta on yksi keskeisistä kulkumuodon "valintaan" vaikuttavista tekijöistä. On todennäköistä, että tämä voi vääristää tuloksia jopa niin, että seutulippualueella matkustus on todellista vähäisempää, jos lipun hinta vaikuttaa enemmän kuin se todellisuudessa vaikuttaa.

----------


## Jussi

> Tuossakin voi olla perää. Nimittäin Rantaradan varrellakin alueet näyttävät samalla kartalla kovasti sinisiltä, nimenomaan Espoon puolella. Tietenkin helsinkiläinenkin voi tarvita seutulippua työ- tai koulumatkoilleen, mutta karttahan ei tosiaan kerro "oikeita matkustamisia", vaan on ennuste tai arvio.


Jokin aika sitten hesarissa oli juttua asemanseutujen asukas- ja työpaikkatiheydestä. Jutun perusteella rantaradalla (Leppävaarasta länteen) on huomattavasti huomattavasti vähemmän ihmisiä kävelyetäisyyden päässä asemasta. Myyrmäen asema oli oikein esimerkkinä tiheästi rakennetusta asemanseudusta.
Yksi tekijä Länsi-Vantaan "pieniin" lukuihin on varmasti sekin, että suurimmalla osalla on lyhyt matka paitsi junalle myös autoliikenteen pääväylille (Hämeenlinnanväylä, Vihdintie, Kehä 3). Lisäksi liityntäbussiyhteydet kotoa asemalle eivät ehkä ole yhtä hyvät kuin Helsingissä. Esim. Kaivokselasta on pitkä matka junalle, mutta autolla Hämeenlinnanväylälle pääsee hyvin nopeasti.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Myyrmäen asema oli oikein esimerkkinä tiheästi rakennetusta asemanseudusta.


Hyvin totta tuokin. Siksi vähän "ihmettelen" sitäkin, että Tikkurilan - Hiekkaharjun asemien vaikutusalueella on keskimäärin hieman suuremmat luvut kuin Myyrmäen alueella. En tietenkään väheksy pääratavarren asemaseutuja ja niiden maankäytöllistä tehokkuutta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuvassa näkyviä lukuja ja niiden symbolivärejä on siitä huolimatta mielenkiintoista katsella ja vertailla sekä arvella niitä taustoja, miten lukemat on saatu.


Periaatteessa siten, että kulkutavan valinnan mallissa on todennäköisyyskertoimet sille, millä perusteella valitaan kulkutavaksi auto, joukkoliikenne tai kevyt liikenne. Valintaan valikuttaa myös matkan hinta, kuten Mikko Laaksonen kirjoitti. Hinta ja aika on skaalattu ajan hinnan kautta yhdeksi ja samaksi asiaksi, ja ennuste perustuu sitten siihen, että matka tehdään halvimmalla eli ajallisesti lyhimmällä tavalla. Jossa siis hinta = aika.

Käytännössä on kuitenkin niin, että merkittävin kulkutavan valintaan vaikuttava tekijä on, onko auto käytettävissä vai ei. Mallin lähtöarvot ovat sellaiset, että auton omistajan todennäköisyys käyttää joukkoliikennettä on erittäin pieni.

Ennuste perustuu seudun jakamiseen alueisiin, mikä merkitsee, ettei ennuste voi käyttää todellisia etäisyyksiä pysäkeistä ja parkkipaikoista. Tämäkin vääristää osaltaan tulosta, vaikka tiedetään, että sillä on suuri merkitys todelliseen kulkutapavalintaan. Myös käänteisesti ajatellen eli siten, että autoa käytettäisiin työmatkaan, jos työnantaja kustantaisi sille pysäköinnin ja kyllin läheltä. Ellei näin ole, autoilija suostuu joukkoliikenteen käyttöön.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Riippuu, mitä esimerkillään haluaa ajaa takaa. Minun mielestäni Vantaankosken rata on monin verran parempi esimerkki siitä, mitä "metropohjainen" joukkoliikenne tarkoittaa.


Vantaankosken rata lähiöineen on esimerkki siitä, miltä metropohjainen joukkoliikenne parhaimmillaan olisi. Jos kaupunki voitaisiin rakentaa uudestaan puhtaalta pöydältä. Silloin olisi helppo rakentaa metroon sopivaa kaupunkia. Mutta Suur-Helsinki on jo aika pitkälle valmiiksi rakennettu. Uutta tietenkin rakennetaan kaiken aikaa, mutta itse uskoisin, että seudun väkiluku ei lähellekään kaksinkertaisu enää. Siitä seuraa, että aika pitkälle Helsingin seutu näyttää siltä mitä se nytkin on. Ja Itä-Helsinki on paljon lähempänä keskivertoa kuin Martinlaako ja Vantaankoski. Siksipä Helsinkiläinen metrokonsepti on aika lähellä Itä-Helsingissä toteutettua.

Joukkoliikennettä pitää rakentaa valmiiseen kaupunkiin kun kunnollista ei rakennettu samaan aikaan kaupungin uusien lähiöiden kanssa. Siitä myös seuraa, että mahdollisuudet ovat rajallisemmat: on turha kysyä onko metro kivempi kuin raitiovaunu, on kysyttävä mikä liikenneväline sopii siihen kaupunkiin mikä meillä on. Tietenkin pahimpia epäkohtia on mahdollista paikata ja pienemmässä mitassa voidaan kaupungin rakennetta muuttaa radikaalimminkin. Mutta kokonaisuutena ei Helsinki tästä miksikään Hong Kongiksi muutu.

Itse asiassa nykyisen metron alueella olisi hyvinkin järkevää pyrkiä muuttamaan kaupunkia tehokkaammin rakennetuksi. Käytännössä: Kalasatama, mitä jo toteutetaan, Itäväylän kattaminen Kulosaaren kohdalta, Herttoniemeä on jo rakennettukin tehokkaammaksi, Itäväylän muuttaminen kaupunkikaduksi Herttoniemen ja Itäkeskuksen välillä ja tämän uuden kadun ympäristön rakentaminen Töölön tehokkuudella. Länsipäässä Länsi-metron vaikutusalueella sitten samanlaisia toimia. Lähiliikennejunien asemien yhteyteen pistemäisemmin tehokkaan rakentamisen alueita. Sinne minne sopii. Varsinkin rantaradan varrella olisi monta hyvää kehittämiskohdetta. Mutta tuon kaiken jälkeen tuollaiselle kaupunkityypille on tuskin enempää kysyntää.

----------


## kemkim

> Pääkaupunkiseudun kulkutapajakaumia on tarkasteltu pienalueittain YTV:n tavoitelinjastosuunnitelmassa, jota tosin ei ole vielä julkaistu ainakaan webissä, mutta jonka luonnosta on lainattu LVM:n julkaisussa.


Vähän yllättävää, että Ylästössä on noin alhainen joukkoliikenteen käyttö, vaikka sen tarjonta on pientaloalueeksi ihan kelvollista. Ja samoin se, että Kalliossa joukkoliikenteen käyttö on 62%, mutta Tapanilassa 52%. Kalliossa on kuitenkin valovuosia paremmat joukkoliikenneyhteydet kuin Tapanilassa.

Jännä, että joukkoliikenteen käyttöprosentti pysyy aika samana riippumatta siitä, miten hyvät kulkuyhteydet ovat. Sen jälkeen kun tietty perustarjonta on tarjottu, niin lisätarjonta ei lisää matkustajaosuutta näköjään merkittävästi. Perustarjonnaksi riittää raskasraideyhteys. Mutta ero busseilla palvelun Pakilan (41%) ja junilla palvellun Oulunkylän (51%) ei ole kovin suuri loppujen lopuksi. 

Tulisiko halvemmaksi siis jättää radat rakentamatta ja laittaa ihmiset bussin kyytiin, jos eroa ei saada suuremmaksi? Järisyttävämpi ero olisi, jos bussilla joukkoliikenneosuus olisi vaikka 30% ja raideliikenteellä 60%.

Mielenkiintoinen on myös havainto siitä, että nimenomaan metron vaikutusalueella kantakaupungissa joukkoliikenteen käyttö on suurempaa. Ruoholahdesta Vuosaareen käyttö on 60% luokkaa, kun taas Katajanokalla, Kaartinkaupungissa ja Munkkiniemessä ollaan lähempänä 50%. Houkutteleeko metro sittenkin paremmin kuin ratikka? Lauttasaaressa bussipalveltuna käyttöaste on 51%. Edes ratikka tai metro tuskin nostaisi sitä suuremmaksi kuin 60%. Kannattaako hanke? Yleisenä havaintona se, että Pakilan seutua lukuunottamatta julkisia käytetään Helsingissä 10-20 %-yksikköä enemmän kuin Espoossa ja Vantaalla. Heti kun Vantaankosken radalla hypätään tariffirajan yli, tippuu käyttöaste noin 10%. Sama hyppy tapahtuu rantaradalla Espoon puolella.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ja Itä-Helsinki on paljon lähempänä keskivertoa kuin Martinlaako ja Vantaankoski. Siksipä Helsinkiläinen metrokonsepti on aika lähellä Itä-Helsingissä toteutettua.


Ei kai Ruoholahti kuitenkaan ole Itä-Helsinkiä? Ruoholahden rakentuminen oli hyvin voimakkaasti sidoksissa metroon.

Mitä jatkorakentamiseen tulee, niin tuskin enää suostutaan vetämään metroa raa'asti jonkun iso tien kylkeen ja huitaisemaan asemat idässä tapahtuneen esimerkin mukaisesti kylmästi maankäytön laidalle sellaisella johdonmukaisuudella. Liityntävetoisuuttakaan ei nyt väen väkisin tarvitse maksimoida, vaikkakin tuossa puheena olevassa kartassa liitynnässä olevien alueiden oletettuja kulkutapoja kuvaavat luvut edustavatkin huomattavan hyvää tasoa joukkoliikenteen kannalta. Monine arvioituine taustoineen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tulisiko halvemmaksi siis jättää radat rakentamatta ja laittaa ihmiset bussin kyytiin, jos eroa ei saada suuremmaksi? Järisyttävämpi ero olisi, jos bussilla joukkoliikenneosuus olisi vaikka 30% ja raideliikenteellä 60%.....
> Houkutteleeko metro sittenkin paremmin kuin ratikka? Lauttasaaressa bussipalveltuna käyttöaste on 51%. Edes ratikka tai metro tuskin nostaisi sitä suuremmaksi kuin 60%. Kannattaako hanke?


Muistutan jälleen, että kyse *ei ole todellisesta* joukkoliikenteen käytöstä vaan ennustejärjestelmän antamasta tuloksesta. Ja tuo järjestelmä ei voi antaa sellaisia tuloksia, joita sitä ei ole ohjelmoitu antamaan.

Kaksi aivan keskeistä ja olennaista asiaa on, että ennustejärjestelmä ei tee eroa bussin ja ratikan eikä metron ja paikallisjunien välillä. Todennäköisyyskerroin bussille ja ratikalle on sama, joten ennustejärjestelmässä niillä ei ole mitään eroa. Ennusteen perusteella ei pidä nyt uskoa, ettei ratikka houkuttele sen paremmin kuin bussi, koska ennusteen tekijät ovat päättäneet, että bussin ja ratikan houkuttelevuus on sama. Todellisuudella ei ole ennusteen toiminnan ja tuon kuvan kanssa mitään tekemistä.

Sama koskee siis metroa ja paikallisjunia. Niiden valintatodennököisyyttä kuvaava tekijä on sama, mutta eri kuin se numeroarvo, jota käytetään bussille ja ratikalle. Eli ennusteen perusteella ei voi päätellä myöskään metrojunan ja paikallisjunan keskinäisestä houkuttelevuudesta yhtään mitään.

Ennustejärjestelmä ei siis tee eroa raideliikenteen ja bussiliikenteen kesken, vaikka se on maailmalla ja Suomessa monessa yhteydessä selkeästi käytännön kokemuksesta havaittu ero, josta puhutaan raideliikennekertoimena (rail factor). YTV:n ennustejärjestelmässä on ainoastaan ero raskaan raideliikenteen ja muun joukkoliikenteen kesken. Ja mitä ilmeisimmin raskaan raideliikenteen eduksi. Ja sitten toimii kehäpäätelmä: Olemme ohjelmoineet ennustejärjestelmämme suosimaan raskasta raideliikennettä. Ja koska ennusteiden mukaan raskas raideliikenne on suositumpaa kun muu joukkoliikenne, meidän tulee ohjelmoida ennustejärjestelmämme tuottamaan tämä tulos.

Olen Mennäänkö metrolla? -kirjassani sivuilla 50 ja 133 sekä Kaupunkiliikenne-sivustollani selostanut suomeksi sitä, minkälaisten asioiden on *todellisuudessa* havaittu vaikuttavan ihmisten halukkuuteen käyttää joukkoliikennettä. Suomessa ennustaminen ei ota huomioon kuin matka-ajan, keskimääräisen vuorovälin ja "maagisen" tekijän siitä, onko tarjolla bussi tai ratikka taikka raskas raideliikenne. Siten on täysin turhaa pohtia muiden joukkoliikenteen laatutekijöiden merkitystä, koska ne eivät vaikuta mitään ennusteeseen, kun niitä ei voi sinne mitenkään merkitä. Ja niinpä niihin ei "kannata" panostaa, kun ei kerran ennustemenetelmällä, joka ei ota niitä huomioon, voi osoittaa, että niistä on mitään hyötyä.

Tuon kartan värejä ei voi pohtia millään muulla tavalla kuin toteamalla, että Helsingin sisäisen lipun ja seutulipun välinen hinnanero on ennustejärjestelmän mukaan merkittävämpi kuin matka-aika ja keskimääräinen vuoroväli. Ja bussi/ratikka-todennäköisyystekijän suhde metro/juna-todennäköisyystekijään on sen verran merkittävä, että jopa tiheämpi vuoroväli jää vähemmän houkuttelevaksi. Näin siis ennustejärjestelmässä, todellisuudesta emme tiedä.

Olen jyrkästi sitä mieltä, ettei koko puheena olevaa karttaa olisi saanut julkaista missään lainkaan. Tällä foorumilla ollaan sentään jonkinlaisia joukkoliikenteen asiantuntijoita toisin kuin lautakunnissa ja valtuustoissa. Ja kun täälläkään ei käytännössä ymmärretä, mitä tuo kartta kertoo ja merkitsee, niin ei ole mitään edellytyksiä sille, että asian tajuaisivat maallikot. Niinpä tuosta kartasta tulee pelkkää vahinkoa, kun sillä todistellaan asioita, joita se ei millään tavalla todista.

Voin hyvin kuvitella, kuinka tuo kartta esiintyy tulevaisuudessa ties missä Powerpoint-esityksissä todistamassa, kuinka metroa kannattaa laajentaa. Myös kaupungin rajojen yli, sillä: _"kuten näemme, juna ei ole rajan ylityksen jälkeen enää suosiossa"_. Kartan esittäjä on todennäköisesti täysin vilpitön asiassaan, koska ei ymmärrä kartan syntyä.

Antero

----------


## jpe

> Muistutan tässä nyt siitä, että viitatun kuvan luvut eivät ole todellista joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, vaan YTV:n ennustejärjestelmän kuvittelemaa joukkoliikenteen käyttöä.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Voin hyvin kuvitella, kuinka tuo kartta esiintyy tulevaisuudessa ties missä Powerpoint-esityksissä todistamassa, kuinka metroa kannattaa laajentaa. Myös kaupungin rajojen yli, sillä: _"kuten näemme, juna ei ole rajan ylityksen jälkeen enää suosiossa"_.


Eikö ole niin, että joukkoliikenteen käytön alueellisista eroista tai eri järjestelmien onnistuneisuudesta on ylipäätään (lähes) mahdotonta saada mitään täysin eksaktia tietoa? Eikö kaikki joukkoliikenteen tilastoiminen ja tutkiminen ole loppuviimein joka tapauksessa vain suuntaa antavaa arviointia? 

Vaikka saataisiinkin tarkasti selville alueiden väliset erot asukkaiden joukkoliikennekäyttäytymisestä, niin kuinka selvitettäisiin kaikki siihen vaikuttavat tekijät, esim. pakkokäyttäjien osuus alueen asukkaista, varallisuus (onko varaa autoilla), asukkaiden todellinen tarve käyttää joukkoliikennettä (palvelujen ja työpaikan sijainti suhteessa asuntoon), jne. Entä sitten em. tekijöiden vaikutuksen voimakkuus?

Niinpä tämä käsitelty kartta oli vain yksi suuntaa antava arvio monien joukossa, enkä usko sillä olevan minkäänlaista tarkoitusta pönkittää mitään salaisia agendoja. Ei Itä-Helsinki tai Martinlaakson radan Helsingin puoleinen varsi käy maailmanlaajuisesti ajatellen minään joukkoliikennekaupungin malliesimerkkinä (eikä kartan tarkoitus ollut mitään tällaista todistaa), mutta mielestäni näiden alueiden joukkoliikenteen käytön korkea aste muuhun pk-seutuun verrattuna ei tule minään yllätyksenä.

----------


## teme

> Vähän yllättävää, että Ylästössä on noin alhainen joukkoliikenteen käyttö, vaikka sen tarjonta on pientaloalueeksi ihan kelvollista. Ja samoin se, että Kalliossa joukkoliikenteen käyttö on 62%, mutta Tapanilassa 52%. Kalliossa on kuitenkin valovuosia paremmat joukkoliikenneyhteydet kuin Tapanilassa.


Jos tuo 62% Kalliossa tarkoittaa sitä että 38% lähtee autolla niin minä en usko tuota hetkeäkään. Kalliossa ei yksinkertaisesti ole niin paljoa parkkipaikkoja josta voisi lähteä. Ainoa selitys mitä keksin on että opiskelijat ja muut liikkuvat aamuruuhkan jälkeen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikö ole niin, että joukkoliikenteen käytön alueellisista eroista tai eri järjestelmien onnistuneisuudesta on ylipäätään (lähes) mahdotonta saada mitään täysin eksaktia tietoa? Eikö kaikki joukkoliikenteen tilastoiminen ja tutkiminen ole loppuviimein joka tapauksessa vain suuntaa antavaa arviointia?


Liikennekäyttäytymisen tilastoiminen on aivan samanlaista tilastoimista kuin kaiken muunkin käyttäytymisen tilastointi. Kaikilta ihmisiltä ei voi kysyä kaikkea, eikä se ole edes tarpeenkaan. Sillä tiedetään, että tietyn suuruinen otanta antaa niin tarkan tuloksen, ettei tulos siitä enää otantakokoa kasvattamalla parane.

Seudulla valmistellaan uutta liikennetutkimusta, joita on tehty noin 10 vuoden välein. Tällöin tullaan kysymään, missä asutaan, missä ollaan töissä, mitä matkoja tehdään ja miten jne. Näiden tietojen pohjalta sitten päivitetään myös ennustejärjestelmää. Nyt on käytössä edellisen tutkimuksen tulosten perusteella muokattu järjestelmä.

Noin vuosi sitten valmistui valtakunnallinen henkilöliikennetutkimus, siis koko Suomen kattava. Linkistä voi selata, mitä kaikkea siellä on selvitetty.

Kun puheena oleva kartta tehdään liikennetutkimuksen perusteella, siitä voi tehdä jotain todellisia päätelmiäkin. Kun tutkimuksen tiedot ohjelmoidaan ennustejärjestelmään, ennusteen pitäisi tuottaa sama kartta kuin tilastokartta, jos ennuste toimii oikein. Mutta se tuskin onnistuu, ja siksi ei edes pitäisi julkaista "ennustetta" tilastoidusta tilanteesta.

Ennustamisen tarkoitus on selvittää suunitelmien merkitystä, vastata kysymyksiin "mitä jos tehdän näin tai näin". Silloin voidaan verrata vaihtoehtojen vaikutusta. Erojen esittämisessä ennustaminen on jollain lailla luotettavaa, ei absoluuttisten arvojen kanssa.




> Niinpä tämä käsitelty kartta oli vain yksi suuntaa antava arvio monien joukossa, enkä usko sillä olevan minkäänlaista tarkoitusta pönkittää mitään salaisia agendoja.


Mutta jotta se ei pönkittäisi edes vahingossa, kartan tekijöiden pitäisi ymmärtää, ettei tällaista pidä esittää. Jos ei haluta antaa vääriä mielikuvia, silloin vältetään niiden antamista. Se, että ei vältetä on osoitus siitä, että väärät mielikuvat sallitaan.

Antero

----------

